# 190 Visa Aug 2015 and onwards applicants



## blackzero (Mar 11, 2015)

I felt it's necessary to have an 190 visa Aug 2015 and onwards applications (EOI) thread, so we all should be able to update each other about status.

Kindly post your points, ANZSCO code, submission date and any other relevant information here.

Total Points: 60
State: NSW
ANSZCO: 26111
EOI Submission date: 11/08/2015


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

EOI submitted on - 07th August
Invitation- 21st August 
Application on 22 August 
Uploaded all documents including PCC, Medical and form 80 and form 1221.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

State: NSW
Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
Points: 60+5
Visa Invite: 24-Aug-2015
Lodged: 24-Aug-2015


----------



## blackzero (Mar 11, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> EOI submitted on - 07th August
> Invitation- 21st August
> Application on 22 August
> Uploaded all documents including PCC, Medical and form 80 and form 1221.


How many points you have?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

60 points.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Surprisingly not much 190 visa applications lodged in August 2015


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

State: Victoria
Occupation: 261312 Software Developer
Points: 65+5
Visa Invite: 24-Aug-2015
Lodged: 01-Sep-2015
PCC : Applied
Medicals : Left


----------



## sharmamukesh77 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi,
I have submitted my application for 21-Jan-2015: EOI (189: 55)
I have updated the same EOI to include 190 (60 Points) on 11 Aug 2015. I am not sure if we have to just wait & watch or take some action to get the state sponsorship.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Have selected the states in which you are interested?
States will consider your EOI if you have selected


----------



## dushyant.anand (Jul 10, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Surprisingly not much 190 visa applications lodged in August 2015


Hi i applied on 11th Aug'15 , with 55+5=60 points for NSW under 261111, still not receive any invitation, will u please help how much time will take to get invitation..


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

dushyant.anand said:


> nirav_2082000 said:
> 
> 
> > Surprisingly not much 190 visa applications lodged in August 2015
> ...


Have you applied for state nomination already?


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Points 65 registered nec
August 24 state nomination
August 25 skillselect invitation to apply
Sept 3 applied for 190 visa and submitted documents without form 80
Sept 10 medical
Now waiting... I will do my form 80 and another international PCC just in case they don't accept ICHC via fit2work.com.au


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

now in the process of getting PCC


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

State: NSW
Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
Points: 60+5
Visa Invite: 30-june-2015
Lodged: 07-Aug-2015

Wife got PCC, waiting for my PCC. medicals done.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Did anyone got a case officer assigned yet ? (for those who applied in August end / September ?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,
I have filed visa application on 12 August. please see my time lines in signature.
my Japan PCC in progress.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi,
> I have filed visa application on 12 August. please see my time lines in signature.
> my Japan PCC in progress.


Btw, by reading the forum, I think it will take 50 days waiting for CA allocation right?


----------



## Kadam.vivek (Jan 13, 2015)

HI,
How much time does it take for case officer allocation? can anyone help....

__________________
Visa 190 
ANZSCO_Code: 262113 (Syatem Administrator)
ACS: Positive - 16Dec13
PTE Academic: L-74,R-71,W-69,S-77
SA Invite:29Jul15 
Visa Lodged: 12Aug15
Medicals: Yet to schedule
PCC(India): In Progress
CO Allocation: Awaiting
Grant: Awaiting


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

anybody got the grant for august visa applicants?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Kadam.vivek said:


> HI,
> How much time does it take for case officer allocation? can anyone help....
> 
> __________________
> ...


I think it will be around 60 days time frame, by referring to other members posts.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

christine2039 said:


> anybody got the grant for august visa applicants?


Not sure anybody got it. Could you plz update your timeline?


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Not sure anybody got it. Could you plz update your timeline?


HI 

Applied for SS on 6th July, Got invite on 30th July
Filed Visa on 6th Aug and waiting since then


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

*Gagan*

Hi everyone

I have also lodged 190 visa on 27th August. Uploaded all documents as well. So guys please keep sharing your timeline. I read at other forum some people those applied on 4th august, got their approvals or got CO allocated.


----------



## Deepdheer (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I submitted my EOI with 65 Points under accountant category on skill select for NSW. Do I need to fill out some other details as well like nomination or anything ? Or just wait and watch.
Any hope for getting SS Nomination for Accountants with 65 Points? As 189 seems impossible with 60 pointers.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

g2754deep said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have also lodged 190 visa on 27th August. Uploaded all documents as well. So guys please keep sharing your timeline. I read at other forum some people those applied on 4th august, got their approvals or got CO allocated.


Hi 
That sounds promising. May I know in which forum its mentioned like people applied on august got approval and CO Allocated?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Abhilash,

This information is from google spreadsheet.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Previously it the entire process used to get wind up in about 26 days from the day of application , if you would have had high points and also on SOL.

Seems Immi Dept is taking too much time these days.

I have applied with 70 points in 2613 Job code , its been 22 days no CO assigned and the status is coming as "PROCESSING". 

Is it a cause of concern ?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi Abhilash,
> 
> This information is from google spreadsheet.


Please could you share the google sheet link. I think its worth to update there


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...QuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

*Gagan*

I read this on Australia forum. There is one person who got CO allocated yesterday and one person who got approval is from this forum itself. I will find a link and post it here soon.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Today 3 people got their grant as written in other forums, there is a guy who applied on 14th aug and got grant (visa type 189)...........things are moving.............hope everyone got their grant soon....


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

*Gagan*

Yup you are right Varun. I am expecting to hear from DIBP around 13-14 OCT. I applied on 27th August.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

1.5 months seems to be the time line , does Form 80 need to be filled up upfront ?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Friends,
Just now CO allocated for me. Requested for Japan PCC, which I have applied 2 months back. Now got 28 days to respond. Hope I will get the PCC within that time frame.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just now CO allocated for me. Requested for Japan PCC, which I have applied 2 months back. Now got 28 days to respond. Hope I will get the PCC within that time frame.


Congratulations , do they send a correspondence when CO is assigned ?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Great, finally things are moving for 190 visa applications!!!

When did you submitted your application?



Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just now CO allocated for me. Requested for Japan PCC, which I have applied 2 months back. Now got 28 days to respond. Hope I will get the PCC within that time frame.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Great, finally things are moving for 190 visa applications!!!
> 
> When did you submitted your application?


I have applied for visa on 12 August.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi friends,

Anyone facing problem in attaching new document?

I want to upload tax document but unable to do that


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Anyone facing problem in attaching new document?
> 
> I want to upload tax document but unable to do that


No, I have been uploading the documents over past few days, never faced a problem uploading. 

Sounds silly, but check if you following proper norms like no white spaces, less than 5mb file size etc. 

If all thats proper, read it somewhere that immi account sometimes behave erratically. So wait for few hours and upload again. Btw, there is limit of 60 docs per immi account, check if you reached that limit. 

Cheers.


----------



## ZArsh (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi All

I got invite on 14th Aug and have applied for visa 190 on 17 Aug and still no CO allocation. I have few concerns below:

1. My agent is saying not to initiate PCC for Pak and UAE till CO assigned and ask for it as normally is valid for 3 months. Should I wait to process my PCC for both places?
2. Form 80 I wanted to prefill it, do I require form 80 for myself or my wife or both?
3. Once CO assigned, do normally asks pay slips for all employments claimed as per EOI or only latest. I can show pay slips for latest employment which is now 4 yrs and counting?

Thanks for your help

regards
Zeeshan

Timelines are below

ACS Confirmation: 135112: ICT Project Manager May 2015
EOI Submitted: 6 July 2015
Invite Received: 14 Aug 2015
Visa Lodged: 17 Aug 2015
CO Assignment: Waiting
PCC/Medicals: Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

ZArsh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got invite on 14th Aug and have applied for visa 190 on 17 Aug and still no CO allocation. I have few concerns below:
> 
> ...


Ans 1: Pakistan PCC is valid for 6 months, i am not sure about UAE PCC Validity, you can process for Pak PCC.

Ans 2: CO sometimes ask form 80 and form 1221 for both primary and secondary applicant, if you have time fill it before CO ask as it save your time.

Ans 3: CO will ask payslips for all previous and current employers, if you are unable to provide payslip of previous employer, you can give CO bank statement.


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

SS NSW EOI Submitted: 29-Sept-2015
Points: 55+5
Occupation: 263111 (Computer Networks and System Engineer)
Age: 30 (30 Pts)
Qualification: (15 Pts)
Work Exp: (10 Pts)
Ielts: (0 Pts)
SS: (5 Pts)


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

rdmca11 said:


> Congratulations , do they send a correspondence when CO is assigned ?


Thank you, Yes they will send a correspondence email once the CO is allocated


----------



## davidviv (Sep 25, 2015)

Total Points: 65
State: Any
ANSZCO: 263212 ( ICT Support Engineer )
EOI Submission date: 07/Sep/2015

Regards,
David
9945540952 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gurujobalert0 (Sep 30, 2015)

thanks for sharing the post.


----------



## davidviv (Sep 25, 2015)

Total Points: 65
State: Any
ANSZCO: 263212
EOI Submission date: 07/Sep/2015
Invite Received: Waiting
Visa Lodged: Waiting
CO Assignment: Waiting
PCC/Medicals: Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Total Points: 65
State: NSW
ANSZCO: 234194
EOI Submission date: 29/Sep/2015
Invite Received: Waiting
Visa Lodged: Waiting
CO Assignment: Waiting
PCC/Medicals: Waiting
Grant: Waiting

Good luck all!


----------



## ZArsh (Feb 25, 2015)

sarim1984 said:


> Ans 1: Pakistan PCC is valid for 6 months, i am not sure about UAE PCC Validity, you can process for Pak PCC.
> 
> Ans 2: CO sometimes ask form 80 and form 1221 for both primary and secondary applicant, if you have time fill it before CO ask as it save your time.
> 
> Ans 3: CO will ask payslips for all previous and current employers, if you are unable to provide payslip of previous employer, you can give CO bank statement.


Thanks for your help

Today my agent called and gave me good news of CO allocation. Now start the documentation part


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Seniors,
Please suggest me on this. Its very urgent and important for me.

I have lodged my EOI on 08/June/2015. I am waiting for invitation. Today I logged into my EOI account and opened the EOI details. Got a shock. My agent did a big mistake. My pte score got shuffled.
Original PTE score: L-62, R-54, S - 59, W-61
In EOI submitted as: L-62, R-54, S - 61, W-59 ( Reading and Writing scores got interchanged)

So please let me know if we correct the PTE score, my EOI date will be changed or remains same. As this is just an edit and total points claimed wont affect, I hope my EOI submitted will not change.

Please suggest me ASAP. As this is killing me now.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Please suggest me on this. Its very urgent and important for me.
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 08/June/2015. I am waiting for invitation. Today I logged into my EOI account and opened the EOI details. Got a shock. My agent did a big mistake. My pte score got shuffled.
> ...


EOI date of effect wont change till points remain unchanged. 

Cheers.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks a lot Rajrajini


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

ZArsh said:


> Thanks for your help
> 
> Today my agent called and gave me good news of CO allocation. Now start the documentation part


So according to Forum Latest CO allocation is 17th August for 190 Visa

Is there anyone after 17th August whose CO has been Assigned ?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Guys,
Around 700 applicants got state sponsorships for 190 Visa in Aug 2015. Just sharing the information find on web.

Next week hopefully my application will be assessed, I applied on 22 August


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

*Gagan*



ZArsh said:


> Thanks for your help
> 
> Today my agent called and gave me good news of CO allocation. Now start the documentation part


When did you lodge your file?


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> When did you lodge your file?



it was mentioned in his earlier post 17th August 2015


----------



## desideep (Jul 15, 2015)

Subclass: 190
ACS Applied 18 Nov 2013 Result 13 Feb 2014
ANZSCO Code: 262113
Ilets 22 NOv 2014 - R9,L8,S7.5,W7- Overall 8
EOI Updated 30 July
SA Nomination Applied: 06 July 2015
Nomination Received: 28 July 2015
Visa Applied: 4 August 2015
PCC- Mine- 2 September 15
Wife- 27 August 15
Medicals: 10 August
CO Assigned- 25 September 15
Asked for form 80.
Submitted the form 80 on 28 September 15


----------



## babla15 (Oct 1, 2015)

*190 visa applied on 27 aug 2015*

Hi friends, I lodged my visa 190 subclass on 27 Aug 2015. I do not have any updates till now. I have uploaded all documents by 6 dept 2015, including PCC, medicals, form 80. Till date there is no allocation of case officer. Is there anybody who applied during the same period. Any idea what is the avg time for CO allocation? Please update if anyone of you receive any communication after lodgement.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Guys I got contacted by CO today... asked for docs to be resubmitted as they could not open my skills assessment and education documents. Another tiring wait in front of me


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Visa was lodged on 17th Aug. CO contacted today


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello All,

I have submitted 190 Visa Fee. I will upload my documents by 1 week.

How long it takes usually for CO assignment?


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

50 days on an average


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

rdmca11 said:


> 50 days on an average


Thanks.


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Just wanted to know about uploading of Documents:
e.g: Academic Document from School, College and University, all together in single PDF or i make separate PDF for each during 190 - invitation Online Link and same goes for my Work Exp documents like Exp. Letter, Pay Slips, Tax return etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

Is the "Request Complete" button/ option only available/ visible after CO allocation ?


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Baba_1980 said:


> Just wanted to know about uploading of Documents:
> e.g: Academic Document from School, College and University, all together in single PDF or i make separate PDF for each during 190 - invitation Online Link and same goes for my Work Exp documents like Exp. Letter, Pay Slips, Tax return etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


All should be separate as far I know. During upload you can select each document type.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Speedbird said:


> Is the "Request Complete" button/ option only available/ visible after CO allocation ?


Yes. Once the CO request for additional documents it will be visible.


----------



## raster272 (Sep 30, 2015)

can one select multiple states for sponsorship in EOI?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

*delayed pcc*

Hi,
Has anyone faced delay in obtaining PCC from a foreign country within the stipulated 28 days time frame?
Whether CO accepted the acknowledgement letter obtained from consulate and grand the VISA?
Can any expert help to answer my query.
(Since I have send the acknowledgement letter to CO yesterday and waiting for his response. What I have understood from this forum that usually CO will not get back within the 28 days time period or reluctant to attend our query)


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

CO doesn't proceed without a PCC, in other words no decision will be made until you submit one. 
My reading of postings on similar situations, ie, where you fail to produce a PCC; you can submit a Statement Of Declaration explaining why you cannot submit a PCC (applies when there is no hope of getting one at all) with sufficient justification & proof of effort made to secure one. This gives them the leeway to determine your case. See Manik's posting on the same. I dont have the direct link to the thread. Others might have it


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Teezee said:


> CO doesn't proceed without a PCC, in other words no decision will be made until you submit one.
> My reading of postings on similar situations, ie, where you fail to produce a PCC; you can submit a Statement Of Declaration explaining why you cannot submit a PCC (applies when there is no hope of getting one at all) with sufficient justification & proof of effort made to secure one. This gives them the leeway to determine your case. See Manik's posting on the same. I dont have the direct link to the thread. Others might have it


Thank you verymuch for the clarification Teezee


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Guys I got contacted by CO today... asked for docs to be resubmitted as they could not open my skills assessment and education documents. Another tiring wait in front of me


Hi........what is you job code


----------



## ZArsh (Feb 25, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> When did you lodge your file?


Hi, It was on 17th Aug. See below details

ACS Confirmation: 135112: ICT Project Manager May 2015
EOI Submitted: 6 July 2015
Invite Received: 14 Aug 2015
Visa Lodged: 17 Aug 2015
CO Assignment: 30 Sept 2015
PCC/Medicals: In process
Grant: Waiting

wish all of you best of luck for grant


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Any good news today?


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Waiting for PCC & CO now


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Hii!! Everyone.. I am new to the forum but following it everyday since i have lodged my visa.. My timeline as below
Occupation: enrolled nurse
Eoi: 17june
Invitation: 13 aug applied nomination same day
Nomination: 26 aug
Visa lodged: 28 aug
Pcc uploaded with other docs 
Medical done yesterday
But not uploaded form 80/1221
Now waiting for CO assigned


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

My Immi account says as follow 

Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

But still there is a section ''Health, Evidence of'' unattended ;
Do i have to upload any documents for that ? Bit confused.


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Guys,
> Around 700 applicants got state sponsorships for 190 Visa in Aug 2015. Just sharing the information find on web.
> 
> Next week hopefully my application will be assessed, I applied on 22 August


If u can than please share the web link about state sponsorship


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

Any one got CO assigned after last update of 17th August?


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

I suppose none coz the one for 17 August got response on 30th . 2nd October to 5th is long weekend in Australia. Perhaps, they will start communicating on Tuesday 6th October


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

R33na said:


> Hii!! Everyone.. I am new to the forum but following it everyday since i have lodged my visa.. My timeline as below
> Occupation: enrolled nurse
> Eoi: 17june
> Invitation: 13 aug applied nomination same day
> ...


Hi R33na, 
we have also lodged on 28 aug itself. Lets keep each other updatedon the same.
vm


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

My medical has been updated on immiaccount today..


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes sure MNV


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> EOI submitted on - 07th August
> Invitation- 21st August
> Application on 22 August
> Uploaded all documents including PCC, Medical and form 80 and form 1221.


Hi Nirav and others,
I am planning to apply for either NSW or VIC state nomination after I hear from EA about my assessment. 
*Qualifications*: BE, MS and PhD(25th OCT provisional degree and Feb 2016 conferment of degree)
*Major*: Electrical and Electronics
*ANZSCO 2334-11*

*My doubts*:
1. When I apply for State nomination what will be the Fee? 3600 AUD or something else?

2. What will be the total cost structure like?


3. I was assuming that there were some installments?
Sincerely
Sharma


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Teezee said:


> I suppose none coz the one for 17 August got response on 30th . 2nd October to 5th is long weekend in Australia. Perhaps, they will start communicating on Tuesday 6th October


Hi..is it really a long weekend (2nd to 5th October)..Coz i was contacted by CO on Sept 21 and have provided the additional Doc on 23rd and till now m waiting with my fingers crossed...expecting a grant anytime soon...but if today is a holiday in Aus...then no use expecting


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

sharma47 said:


> nirav_2082000 said:
> 
> 
> > EOI submitted on - 07th August
> ...


Hi Sharma,

At the time of state sponsorship, fees depend on which you are applying and ranges from $200 to $400.

It is difficult to estimate cost as it depends on your circumstances like you are single applicant or with family, IELTS score of your partner etc.

Visa fees require to pay upfront in single instalment and then you have pay for medical check up etc.

Hope this will help.


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

R33na said:


> My medical has been updated on immiaccount today..



Hi,

Mine does not yet show that the medical is updated. However we had taken the medicals on 1st September itself


----------



## JKM (Oct 6, 2015)

Same here, CO contacted me on 21st Sept and I uploaded documents on 25 Sept and now waiting


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello All
I just joined the group. I have applied for visa on 7th August through an agent. Waiting for further news.

---------------
Invitation to lodge visa: 10th July
Visa application lodged: 7th August
Medical done on 01st August
PCC: 20th August
Wife PCC: 28th August 
Grant:______


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

MNV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine does not yet show that the medical is updated. However we had taken the medicals on 1st September itself


Usually medical report will not reflect in immi account. The hospital will send the report directly to immigration team in Australia. We donot need to worry about the medical report.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

MNV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine does not yet show that the medical is updated. However we had taken the medicals on 1st September itself


In general, it takes 4 to 5 working days for the hospital to upload the reports. Mine was done in 5 working days with a couple of follow ups.

Check under "Get Health Details" in your immi account. It should have status there. If still not, then you might ring the hospital where you got your medicals done.


----------



## sadhana12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello All,

I have filed 190 Visa for NSW on 1st August 2015. Completed my Medicals and PCC. Have not received any response from CO....

Hoping to some updates on CO soon



__________________
Visa:190
Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer;
ACS Applied :22/May/15
+ve: Assessment :27/May/15 ;
PTE-A: 28/May/15; PTE-A Score: (10)
EOI Submitted with 65 points (60 +5(SS)) - 04/Jun/15;
NSW SS Invite - 19/Jun/15;
NSW Submission - 24/Jun/15;
NSW Approval - 26/Jun/15;
SRN: 54xx
Visa Lodged: 01/Aug/15;
PCC-India: 27/Jul/15;
Medicals: 11/Aug/15;
CO Contact:?????
Grant: ????


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> In general, it takes 4 to 5 working days for the hospital to upload the reports. Mine was done in 5 working days with a couple of follow ups.
> 
> Check under "Get Health Details" in your immi account. It should have status there. If still not, then you might ring the hospital where you got your medicals done.



Thanks for the suggestions. Will check with the medical team.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

*Gagan*

Hi Guys,

Anyone got CO allocated today or any grants. 
I was looking at google spreadsheet and saw someone who applied on 26/08/2015 (189 visa) got CO allocated today. 

Thanks


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone got CO allocated today or any grants.
> I was looking at google spreadsheet and saw someone who applied on 26/08/2015 (189 visa) got CO allocated today.
> ...


Please share the link for the google spreadsheet


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

*Gagan*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=1024841965


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

I got contacted by co today. Requesting additional docs for evidence of relationship with the sponsor.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Guys,
I know this is a 190 thread, but I'm a bit curious to know certain details and hopefully someone can help me. 
I've applied for 489 (SS) on 18th Aug 2015. I see CO has contacted people who have applied for 190 until 17th Aug.
Will 489 also be having similar timelines for CO allotment? In other words, can i expect CO allotment soon?
Thank you.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

489 and 190 state sponsored visa are in same priority processing group. Hopefully you will have some information soon.

If you have uploaded all required documents then CO don't contact you and send direct Grant Letter!!!

I am also waiting, submitted my application on 22 August. 




Valentine14 said:


> Guys,
> I know this is a 190 thread, but I'm a bit curious to know certain details and hopefully someone can help me.
> I've applied for 489 (SS) on 18th Aug 2015. I see CO has contacted people who have applied for 190 until 17th Aug.
> Will 489 also be having similar timelines for CO allotment? In other words, can i expect CO allotment soon?
> Thank you.


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi All

I applied for South Australia 190 visa on 24/09/2015. Have finished all the documentation. Now waiting patiently. I will keep you all updated if anything changes with me.

Regards
Taran


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Has anyone who has applied on or after 18th Aug got a CO allocation or Grant?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Guys,

Received request from CO today for documents for Australian Emplyment. These documents were already uploaded last month.
Application submitted on 22/08/2015.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received request from CO today for documents for Australian Emplyment. These documents were already uploaded last month.
> Application submitted on 22/08/2015.


Do you already have an employment offer from Australia in hand?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

*Gagan*



nirav_2082000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received request from CO today for documents for Australian Emplyment. These documents were already uploaded last month.
> Application submitted on 22/08/2015.



Hi Nirav

I am just wondering for which state you have applied and under which occupation. 

I also applied for 190 visa and when I asked my agent to upload work documents. He said you are not claiming any points for work experience. So, I don't have to upload my work related documents. 

Are you claiming any points for your work experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have submitted onshore application and yes I am working in Australia since August 14.



saggi_au said:


> nirav_2082000 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes I claimed 15 points for experience and applied for Tasmania as engineering technologist.


g2754deep said:


> nirav_2082000 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

*Gagan*



nirav_2082000 said:


> Yes I claimed 15 points for experience and applied for Tasmania as engineering technologist.


Thanks Nirav for quick reply.

I am not claiming any points for my work experience because its less than a year at the moment. So, hopefully CO wouldn't ask for any work documents from me.


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone got grant letter today..?


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received request from CO today for documents for Australian Emplyment. These documents were already uploaded last month.
> Application submitted on 22/08/2015.


Nirav is this the first time CO contacted you ? or CO was already allocated to you previously?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

First time CO contacted


rdmca11 said:


> nirav_2082000 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

yes valentine i applied on 23 aug got direct grant today


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats!!!


harmeet_gr said:


> yes valentine i applied on 23 aug got direct grant today


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

*Gagan*



harmeet_gr said:


> yes valentine i applied on 23 aug got direct grant today


Hi Harmeet

Congrats 


Did you apply for 189 or 190 visa?


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

harmeet_gr said:


> yes valentine i applied on 23 aug got direct grant today


Hi Harmeet .... Congrats for the big win. Pl confirm if you have uploaded PCC, Medical and Form 1221 as well in advance.


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

harmeet_gr said:


> yes valentine i applied on 23 aug got direct grant today


Hearty Congratulations Harmeet !


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

harmeet_gr said:


> yes valentine i applied on 23 aug got direct grant today


Congrats, Harmeet which state did you apply for? 
I see a few others have other questions as well. Maybe giving your timeline should answer most of the questions.


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

valentine i applied for south australia front loaded all documents including pcc,medicals and form 80 for 190 visa.


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Did you claim for work experience? What supporting document did u submit? Statement of Declaration or letterhead document from employer?


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I have some query about my immigration process. Plz guide me. I have got following points:

Age (29): 30
IELTS (7, 6.5, 6.5, 7, OA: 7) : 0
Qualification (B.E. Telecom): 15
Experience (5yrs): 10 
Total : *55 Point*

I've applied for NSW state sponsorship so the my points are 55+5=60 and my occupation is Telecommunications Network Engineer.

Following is my time line.
EA Assessment Outcome: 29th Sept.
EOI Submitted: 30th Sept.

I have got following questions.

1- What are the chances that I may get sponsorship?
2- In how much time I may get the sponsorship?
3- If any other suggestion plz feel free.

Thanks.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

harmeet_gr said:


> valentine i applied for south australia front loaded all documents including pcc,medicals and form 80 for 190 visa.


Hey Harmeet, I had applied for 489 on 18th Aug for South Australia and haven't heard anything. A bit anxious!


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Friends, 
I submitted my application on 22/08/2015 and need urgent suggestion/ advised as my CO asked for evidence of Australian work experience yesterday which I already uploaded earlier and against the request again uploaded the same documents as under. 
1. Emplyment Letter 
2. Payslips 
3. Group certificate 
4. Work reference letter from Employer 
5. Australian Tax Notice of assessment. 

What should I do now?
Shall I call them?


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Is there a button like "Request Complete" or similar lines ? Send an email reply also if there was an email informing you to upload additional documents.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks , I will do that but just curious to know why CO send request for these documents as I already uploaded.



rdmca11 said:


> Is there a button like "Request Complete" or similar lines ? Send an email reply also if there was an email informing you to upload additional documents.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Thanks , I will do that but just curious to know why CO send request for these documents as I already uploaded.


Depends on what you have uploaded , had you uploaded the Offer Letter where it mentions the annual pay and all that and the statutory declaration for work ex?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Uploaded offer letter, my manager reference letter explaining duties, annual pay, no of working hours, full time employment, Salary slips, super annuation statement, etc.
I didn't uploaded bank statement which I did upload this time. Is there any issue if I upload documents after request complete button.


rdmca11 said:


> nirav_2082000 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks , I will do that but just curious to know why CO send request for these documents as I already uploaded.
> ...


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Shouldnt be , they will come back if they need more ...

You might have uploaded them in wrong category ? have uploaded the same set of docs for onshore exp , am worried now.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes Uploaded as evidence of Australian work experience


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone got grant today?


----------



## Mike1983 (Jul 22, 2015)

HI

I need some help from experts, i made few errors while lodging my 190 visa application and now i don't know exactly what to do?

1. I mentioned No to National identity documents while i have my Canadian and Indian National ID documents
2. for my spouse's last 10 year work experience i only mentioned the current one but not any other.
3. i did not mentioned my recent education in e-lodgement as it was not related to my nominated occupation and now i have to write a reason in form 80 and 1221 for the time spent ideal during that time.

Please if anyone can guide me what to do as i need to submit for 80 and 1221 and i am confused with these errors i made during lodgement. Thanks.


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Got contacted today, allocated to GSM Adelaide. Anyone got their number?
They requested documents that I had already uploaded.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

What docs they asked from you??


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

GSM allocation dates have been updated today with 15 august.. So hopefully we all hear something soon


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Teezee,
I am in the same boat. I attached all documents upfront still they have asked for documents related to Australian Experience.

What documents CO requested in your case?


Teezee said:


> Got contacted today, allocated to GSM Adelaide. Anyone got their number?
> They requested documents that I had already uploaded.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

+61 7 3136 7000

I called them today morning but they least bother to ask my application/ passport details . They simply said upload documents as requested.


nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi Teezee,
> I am in the same boat. I attached all documents upfront still they have asked for documents related to Australian Experience.
> 
> What documents CO requested in your case?
> ...


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Teezee said:


> Got contacted today, allocated to GSM Adelaide. Anyone got their number?
> They requested documents that I had already uploaded.


Adelaide number: 61 874 217 163
I got from previous forums


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone received a grant today???


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

Those who have received grant, can you guys confirm roughly during what time of the day you received your grant?


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

rajiv saini said:


> Hi guys I am new to this group.Can anybody tell me that if visa grants r getting delayed due to strike of immigration officers in Australia.Rest details r mentioned below:-
> 
> Category-Financial institution branch manager
> Code-149914
> ...


Hello!! How do u there s strike ??


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

I do nt think thats true.. As everyone getting case officer allocation on time.. So not sure about it..

Please see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia-state-sponsorship-679.html#post8432850
kaju/moderator


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Friends,
> I submitted my application on 22/08/2015 and need urgent suggestion/ advised as my CO asked for evidence of Australian work experience yesterday which I already uploaded earlier and against the request again uploaded the same documents as under.
> 1. Emplyment Letter
> 2. Payslips
> ...


Hi! Did you claim for your experience?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes I claimed points for 
onshore and offshore experience 


Panyang27 said:


> nirav_2082000 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends,
> ...


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi everyone

Any grant or update for 190 visa august applicants?

Cheers


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Any grant or update for 190 visa august applicants?
> 
> Cheers


Last week has been very Quite week for 190 Visa Applicants.

As per latest report couple of 23rd August Applicant has been assigned CO on 7th and 8th October.

Still some people are waiting after 15th August to get CO assigned, so not all the applicants till 23rd August has got CO assigned.

We can hope that this week they will complete CO allocation for August-2015.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Saw some 189 guy getting direct grant in a month , that was quick.


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

Never thought I'd be posting this already but by the grace of Allah Almighty got direct grant today. Applied 29th Aug. This forum rocks.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Speedbird said:


> Never thought I'd be posting this already but by the grace of Allah Almighty got direct grant today. Applied 29th Aug. This forum rocks.


Congratulations , how many points had you scored ? and your anzco code please


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> Last week has been very Quite week for 190 Visa Applicants.
> 
> As per latest report couple of 23rd August Applicant has been assigned CO on 7th and 8th October.
> 
> ...




Yes hoping for the same. I applied on 27th august and I saw one guy who applied for 189 visa in September got direct grant.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Speedbird said:


> Never thought I'd be posting this already but by the grace of Allah Almighty got direct grant today. Applied 29th Aug. This forum rocks.


Congrats Brother. For which subclass did you apply?


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

My app has been allocated today and they requested further info..


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> My app has been allocated today and they requested further info..


Congrats for that. 

When did you apply?


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats , What have they asked for , when did you apply and how many points ?


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Congrats Brother. For which subclass did you apply?


Thank you sir. I got 65 points and applied for 132411 Policy and Planning Manager.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

I applied on 28 august with 65 points and they asked for form 80 for me n my husbnd and afp for my husband .. As i have already given them afp of my husband but they asked for full name as i think middle name s missing from my husband's afp..


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

R33na said:


> I applied on 28 august with 65 points and they asked for form 80 for me n my husbnd and afp for my husband .. As i have already given them afp of my husband but they asked for full name as i think middle name s missing from my husband's afp..


Hi all....any grant today..please update us....it is really a long wait


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

g2754deep said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Any grant or update for 190 visa august applicants?
> 
> Cheers


i applied on July 28..still no grant...CO contacted on September 21, asked for form 80...provided and since then no update....the wait is really long...


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Tashi,
Have you tried to contact them after submitting requested documents?



Tashi_Norem said:


> g2754deep said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who got their visa grants!!


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi Tashi,
> Have you tried to contact them after submitting requested documents?


I emailed them and they replied as below

Dear Mr Dorji,



Thank you for your email below. Your visa application is undergoing standard processing and no further documents are required from you at this time.



Regards,


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> I emailed them and they replied as below
> 
> Dear Mr Dorji,
> 
> ...


When did you actually mail them and how long they took to respond to your mail?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

dwarasilareddy said:


> When did you actually mail them and how long they took to respond to your mail?


I emailed them several times and only after that they responded..it toke more than a week


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

CO Requested for PCC from Japan and I submitted on 08Oct. The waiting started again. Any guess on how long it can take?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> i applied on July 28..still no grant...CO contacted on September 21, asked for form 80...provided and since then no update....the wait is really long...



Same here. I had applied on 17th July. CO Contacted on 8th Sep asked for PCC, Med and Form 80. I complete the request on 29th September and notified to CO by email. Still waiting to here back.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

I received request for additional documents on 07 October and send them same day and also press request complete.
Do you recommend to send them email again to confirm the receipt of documents ?



Tashi_Norem said:


> dwarasilareddy said:
> 
> 
> > When did you actually mail them and how long they took to respond to your mail?
> ...


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO Requested for PCC from Japan and I submitted on 08Oct. The waiting started again. Any guess on how long it can take?


It's Toatlly depend on CO. Mostly CO's Request information and put aside application for 28 days. After 28 days they look again. I have submitted my UK Pcc on 9 Sept and still no response. I have called Adeliade team and they said CO din't Still sheck your mail of 9 Sept. So its been more than one month.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Can you please share Adelaide Number?



jpadda001 said:


> Abhilashrs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Can you please share Adelaide Number?


This is the no to call 0061731367000


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> can you please share adelaide number?


+61731367000


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks both,
I do have this number and it is of Brisbane GSM enquiry for cases allocated to CO.
Adelaide number will be 0061 8 xxxxx


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Thanks both,
> I do have this number and it is of Brisbane GSM enquiry for cases allocated to CO.
> Adelaide number will be 0061 8 xxxxx


Sorry. +61 8 8313 4455
Is this number? I did a google and this number came


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Abhilashrs said:


> Sorry. +61 8 8313 4455
> Is this number? I did a google and this number came


Bro that number is of Univerity of Adelaide


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Bro that number is of Univerity of Adelaide


Sorry


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Can you please share Adelaide Number?


I have read posts where individuals have submitted PCC an immediately issued with Visa. However going by information on the tracker spreadsheet the turnaround time after submission of documents is on average between 10-18 days.


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

I have applied for Visa on 20th August and front loaded all the docs including PCC, medical Form 80. Till to date nobody contacted me.

Is there anyone who got CO allocation and the visa application date is 20th Aug or later??


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Got CO allocated today........asked to submit medicals.


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> Got CO allocated today........asked to submit medicals.


When did you submit your application

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

sushil.kamble11 said:


> When did you submit your application
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


28th August.....


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> I received request for additional documents on 07 October and send them same day and also press request complete.
> Do you recommend to send them email again to confirm the receipt of documents ?
> 
> Hi, where is the request complete button? I've uploaded all documents but didn't see this button anywhere. Not been contacted by CO yet.


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello ALL

I see some of you are contacting DIBP via email. Can you please share the email address where you sending your communication?

Thanks and Regards
Taran


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> I have applied for Visa on 20th August and front loaded all the docs including PCC, medical Form 80. Till to date nobody contacted me.
> 
> Is there anyone who got CO allocation and the visa application date is 20th Aug or later??


I applied on 27th August and haven't heard anything from DIBP yet.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Hello ALL
> 
> I see some of you are contacting DIBP via email. Can you please share the email address where you sending your communication?
> 
> ...


I think you can contact with DIBP via email only when you got CO allocated because when CO ask for additional documents they provide there contact details.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

My way of looking at it.

If CO hasn't contacted within the 4-50 days time frame where others are getting contacted for additional documents , looks to be a good sign , increasing chances of direct grant.

Just to confirm all those who haven't been contacted by CO , what's the status of application shown in IMMI Account Page?


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

Has anyone received grant/CO allocation done today??


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

rdmca11 said:


> My way of looking at it.
> 
> If CO hasn't contacted within the 4-50 days time frame where others are getting contacted for additional documents , looks to be a good sign , increasing chances of direct grant.
> 
> Just to confirm all those who haven't been contacted by CO , what's the status of application shown in IMMI Account Page?


I can't see status of my application. As I applied through agent.


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> I think you can contact with DIBP via email only when you got CO allocated because when CO ask for additional documents they provide there contact details.


Hi

Thanks for clarifying this.

Regards
Taran


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

MNV said:


> Has anyone received grant/CO allocation done today??


Ni grant today also...it has really been a long wait and the wait is going to be long further...CO contacted on Sept 21...provided additional documents on Sept 23rd...no news after that...Fingers crossed.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

can u guys imagine how much under pressure i am?
i have applied visa on 17 march and just 3 days short from 7 months after visa applied.

Submitted my UK Pcc on 9 Sept but until now no luck.


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

jpadda001 said:


> can u guys imagine how much under pressure i am?
> i have applied visa on 17 march and just 3 days short from 7 months after visa applied.
> 
> Submitted my UK Pcc on 9 Sept but until now no luck.


Mate UK PCC is much faster , you need to contact ACRO 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Mate UK PCC is much faster , you need to contact ACRO
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


bro got my UK Pcc in two days . I am talking about DIBP. I have submitted already on 9 sept


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

it is fustrating if CO is not going to look at your application for next 28 days after providing requested documents. 

What is purpose of Request Complete Button?:innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, pls can you let me know where is Request Complete Button?
I've yet to be contacted by a CO.


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

jpadda001 said:


> bro got my UK Pcc in two days . I am talking about DIBP. I have submitted already on 9 sept


I would say you should contact them, some posts i have read where they gave away grant immediately after contacting them. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone got grant or CO allocated today for 190 visa?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

You can see only after CO request documents 


amyv said:


> Hi, pls can you let me know where is Request Complete Button?
> I've yet to be contacted by a CO.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> You can see only after CO request documents


Oh ok. Thanks


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> it is fustrating if CO is not going to look at your application for next 28 days after providing requested documents.
> 
> What is purpose of Request Complete Button?:innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent:



are you sure bro, he is not going to look at application for 28 days?

i read somewhere that 15 days. 

My CO asked for form 80 and PCC on sept 24th and i submitted them on oct1st.

nothing till now.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> are you sure bro, he is not going to look at application for 28 days?
> 
> i read somewhere that 15 days.
> 
> ...


If CO look at by 15 days, you should have some update by now right? In my case CO Contacted by 20 sep and submitted doc by 8Oct. No update so far. in Immi.. Application in Progress status.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Any success story of Direct Grant today ??

*** I have applied on 12th Sep 2015. PCC, Medical and Form 1221 uploaded.

Now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Any success story of Direct Grant today ??
> 
> *** I have applied on 12th Sep 2015. PCC, Medical and Form 1221 uploaded.
> 
> Now :fingerscrossed:


Me on 17th. Be in touch 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Any success story of Direct Grant today ??
> 
> *** I have applied on 12th Sep 2015. PCC, Medical and Form 1221 uploaded.
> 
> Now :fingerscrossed:


I have applied on 20th August front-loading all the docs. Yet no result !


----------



## rajiv saini (Sep 14, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> I have applied on 20th August front-loading all the docs. Yet no result !


Even I applied on 11th August.CO allocated on 23rd setember but still waiting.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajiv saini (Sep 14, 2015)

rdmca11 said:


> My way of looking at it.
> 
> If CO hasn't contacted within the 4-50 days time frame where others are getting contacted for additional documents , looks to be a good sign , increasing chances of direct grant.
> 
> Just to confirm all those who haven't been contacted by CO , what's the status of application shown in IMMI Account Page?


although I have applied through a consultant but I keep on checking my immi account.I applied on 11-Aug and at that time status was APPLICATION RECEIVED and on 23rd September it changed to INFROMATION REQUESTED.And its same since tehn.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

hey Rajiv, information requested means the CO has contacted you and asked for additional docs.
Once you have uploaded the same, you need to click on the request complete button and send a mail confirmation to the CO.

You get 28 days to submit the requested Docs.




rajiv saini said:


> although I have applied through a consultant but I keep on checking my immi account.I applied on 11-Aug and at that time status was APPLICATION RECEIVED and on 23rd September it changed to INFROMATION REQUESTED.And its same since tehn.


----------



## rajiv saini (Sep 14, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> hey Rajiv, information requested means the CO has contacted you and asked for additional docs.
> Once you have uploaded the same, you need to click on the request complete button and send a mail confirmation to the CO.
> 
> You get 28 days to submit the requested Docs.


Dear my consultant says he has done all that.Just waiting for Grant now.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

rajiv saini said:


> Dear my consultant says he has done all that.Just waiting for Grant now.


o

If your consultant has done submitting additional documents requested, just check with him that he has also pressed the "request complete" button in your ImmiAcount. After submitting the requested docs, and marking the request as completed, the status should be "assessment in progress".


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi! When I already submit the additional documents that is asked by the CO. Should I call them and ask about my visa status?


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi,

I just got CO allocation today, asking for wife's medical exams.
Anybody got GSM Adelaide's number?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

zector said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got CO allocation today, asking for wife's medical exams.
> Anybody got GSM Adelaide's number?


Congrats Zector

I can also hope something to hear from DIBP now. This waiting time is killing me.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Zector


g2754deep said:


> Congrats Zector
> 
> I can also hope something to hear from DIBP now. This waiting time is killing me.


Wait is seriously killing , no contact from DIBP yet


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

rdmca11 said:


> Congrats Zector
> 
> Wait is seriously killing , no contact from DIBP yet


On which date you applied?


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

01-Sept-2015 , 70 pts


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

rdmca11 said:


> 01-Sept-2015 , 70 pts


Hopefully we will get to hear something soon. I applied on 27th august. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

but one thing is for sure , points and subclass 189 / 190 doesn't matter for processing times.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys! The letter from my CO says that I should respond in writing. Do I have to write the CO and mail it to her or I can just email her? Thank you!


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Might be a statutory declaration required ? not sure


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Panyang27 said:


> Hi guys! The letter from my CO says that I should respond in writing. Do I have to write the CO and mail it to her or I can just email her? Thank you!


I think email should be good enough...that is what i did as well. By the way..when did your CO contacted you and what is your status as of now.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

rdmca11 said:


> but one thing is for sure , points and subclass 189 / 190 doesn't matter for processing times.


Yes it doesn't matter because according to immigration website 190 is in priority group as compared to 189. 

But the actual picture is reflecting that people under 189 visa getting there grants really quickly.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Golden letter arrives for me .. today @ 3 PM Australia Time.

Thanks to all members for the support during the application of visa 

Applied On : 1st-Sep-2015 , Grant Date : 14th-Oct-2015


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

rdmca11 said:


> Golden letter arrives for me .. today @ 3 PM Australia Time.
> 
> Thanks to all members for the support during the application of visa
> 
> Applied On : 1st-Sep-2015 , Grant Date : 14th-Oct-2015


Congrats RDMCA..


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

rdmca11 said:


> Golden letter arrives for me .. today @ 3 PM Australia Time.
> 
> Thanks to all members for the support during the application of visa
> 
> Applied On : 1st-Sep-2015 , Grant Date : 14th-Oct-2015



Hi..Congratulation...Can you please let us know which GSM team processed your application.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Many congratulations


rdmca11 said:


> Golden letter arrives for me .. today @ 3 PM Australia Time.
> 
> Thanks to all members for the support during the application of visa
> 
> ...


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi..Congratulation...Can you please let us know which GSM team processed your application.


GSM Adelaide


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Congrats rdmca .... finally the wait if over for you. did you uploaded all docs like medical/ PCC and form 1221 in advance ?


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

rdmca11 said:


> Golden letter arrives for me .. today @ 3 PM Australia Time.
> 
> Thanks to all members for the support during the application of visa
> 
> Applied On : 1st-Sep-2015 , Grant Date : 14th-Oct-2015


Congrats bro all the best

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

rdmca11 said:


> Golden letter arrives for me .. today @ 3 PM Australia Time.
> 
> Thanks to all members for the support during the application of visa
> 
> Applied On : 1st-Sep-2015 , Grant Date : 14th-Oct-2015


Congrats and all the best for future.........


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Congrats rdmca .... finally the wait if over for you. did you uploaded all docs like medical/ PCC and form 1221 in advance ?


Medicals plus form 80 , not 1221

1221 is subset of 80 , if all the information you would have filled in 1221 is in 80 then you dont have to fill.

Form 80 is a mandate for onshore applications


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Does anyone know what "in progress" means?? My co has contacted me, and the status says in progress. When I called the GSM, they told me someone had ready reviewed my case. However, it's been 45 days since the very first CO contact, and nothing from the CO since then!!! I just doubt what the "in progress" really means? Can anyone help me?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

rajiv saini said:


> although I have applied through a consultant but I keep on checking my immi account.I applied on 11-Aug and at that time status was APPLICATION RECEIVED and on 23rd September it changed to INFROMATION REQUESTED.And its same since tehn.




my case is same as yours, applied on 7th august and CO contacted on 24th Sept. i am going via agent. lets hope for the best. Good luck.


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

rdmca11 said:


> Golden letter arrives for me .. today @ 3 PM Australia Time.
> 
> Thanks to all members for the support during the application of visa
> 
> Applied On : 1st-Sep-2015 , Grant Date : 14th-Oct-2015



Hearty Congratulations ..!
So happy for you....

feels good to hear that atleast someone got grant


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

rdmca11 said:


> Golden letter arrives for me .. today @ 3 PM Australia Time.
> 
> Thanks to all members for the support during the application of visa
> 
> ...


 Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey guys, I will be lodging my 190 application soon, got NSW approval this morning - maybe this week or early next week. 

It seems like the average waiting time now is about 80 days or so, am i right? (based on the recent decisions)


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hey guys, I will be lodging my 190 application soon, got NSW approval this morning - maybe this week or early next week.
> 
> It seems like the average waiting time now is about 80 days or so, am i right? (based on the recent decisions)


Hi,

I would say it is more than 90 days, especially for applicants from high risk countries. Be prepared to submit 80 and 1221 forms, and CV with the contacts of your referees shortly after the lodgement of your visa application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AnTop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would say it is more than 90 days, especially for applicants from high risk countries. Be prepared to submit 80 and 1221 forms, and CV with the contacts of your referees shortly after the lodgement of your visa application.


Thanks for you response, uch appreciated  

Well, i've my cv and references ready and i think my agent would upload them when submitting an application... however, I am not claiming any work experience points, not sure if they would bother calling.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Any one got any update from DIBP today?


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

Why nobody has posted any updates today? Today no success stories..?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Can anyone please tell me GSM ADELAIDE phone number?


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

61 874217163


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi,

Today CO assigned for us...CO asking for Form 80....

Visa lodged: 29th August....

How long doe it take for the CO to respond after we submit the documents he has asked for??


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Thats gud to hear..my CO also asked for form80,s and my husband's AFP.. As he there was middle name missing from his AFP.. I think they respond after 28days for requested docs.. Or may dependon workload


MNV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today CO assigned for us...CO asking for Form 80....
> 
> ...


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

R33na said:


> Thats gud to hear..my CO also asked for form80,s and my husband's AFP.. As he there was middle name missing from his AFP.. I think they respond after 28days for requested docs.. Or may dependon workload



Thanks a lot..!


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> 61 874217163


Thanks a lot R33na for number. 

I applied on 27th august through agent. So do you guys reckon shall I call Adelaide GSM and ask about any update


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

MNV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today CO assigned for us...CO asking for Form 80....
> 
> ...


Hi MNV!im also thinking the same... Others said their visa was granted after calling immigration.. Might as well try it a day or two after giving your documents... Please update us about your result! Congrats in advance!


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just curious to know if more than 3 applicants got direct grant for applications lodged in August.

Most of the applicants received requested additional documents.


----------



## anz1204 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi every one,

i am new to this forum. just wanted to know has anyone got nsw 190 invitations for ICT business analyst with 65+5 points. i submitted my EOI on 16/09/2015 with 65+5 points. '
just curious to know when can i get invited. 

Thanks.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey Everyone

Just got CO allocated and request for more documents.


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Just got CO allocated and request for more documents.


Whats your application date? and what document requested?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> Whats your application date? and what document requested?


I lodged on 27th of august. CO request for my residential proof during my studies in Adelaide, which is obvious from my University degree that I studied in regional area but still they requested for that.


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> Hi MNV!im also thinking the same... Others said their visa was granted after calling immigration.. Might as well try it a day or two after giving your documents... Please update us about your result! Congrats in advance!


Yeah Sure..!


----------



## aidonaj (Sep 15, 2015)

Agent not willing to provide Login ID and pwd for Immi account.
Is there any way to track the visa application status with TRN number?


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

aidonaj said:


> Agent not willing to provide Login ID and pwd for Immi account.
> Is there any way to track the visa application status with TRN number?


Wow.. Can agent do that? That seems so unfair..


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

aidonaj said:


> Agent not willing to provide Login ID and pwd for Immi account.
> Is there any way to track the visa application status with TRN number?


Hi 

You can find TRN number on email which agent get after lodging your file. Did he/she forward that to you?

If you have that file you can easily get TRN number from there.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Just curious to know if more than 3 applicants got direct grant for applications lodged in August.
> 
> Most of the applicants received requested additional documents.


Hi Nirav

Is any update on your application yet and have you tried to call GSM after uploading documents?

Cheers


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been invited through Skill Select for 190visa today by NSW. So, do we need to wait for request to avail PCC and medical else we need to track and avail individually


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

I did called GSM twice since I uploaded documents and they told me to wait if CO want more info they will request more info. However, till 15 October CO didn't look at documents which I uploaded on 08 October . Hope now they start looking at documents now.


g2754deep said:


> nirav_2082000 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious to know if more than 3 applicants got direct grant for applications lodged in August.
> ...


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> I did called GSM twice since I uploaded documents and they told me to wait if CO want more info they will request more info. However, till 15 October CO didn't look at documents which I uploaded on 08 October . Hope now they start looking at documents now.


Alright. Can i please know which GSM you called?

From me they requested further documents, which is not making any sense to me.

So that's mean after uploading documents they take around 2 weeks time to go through them.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey everyone

I got CO allocated yesterday and he requested for some documents. My agent submitted that yesterday in evening. 

I am just wondering shall I call GSM and notify them that we have updated requested documents or it will be too early for me to call them?


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I got CO allocated yesterday and he requested for some documents. My agent submitted that yesterday in evening.
> 
> I am just wondering shall I call GSM and notify them that we have updated requested documents or it will be too early for me to call them?


It will be too early at least wait for 2 weeks before you call.

Calling will only help if you have uploaded all your document requested by CO and waiting for almost 1 month.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> It will be too early at least wait for 2 weeks before you call.
> 
> Calling will only help if you have uploaded all your document requested by CO and waiting for almost 1 month.


Thanks Vicky. Yes its better to give some time. 

This waiting time is so hard. :juggle:


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello 

I am Rakhi,28 yr(Post graduate Nurse)Registered Nurse from India with a 2 yr work experience in India.Took a bridging course and registered with AHPRA,(IELTS 7 in all subtests ) with no work experience in Austrailia , about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa state(NSW) sponsored.

AGE: 30 PTS
EDUCATION :15 PTS
WORK EXP : 0 PTS
ENGLISH :10 PTS
STATE SPON :5

TOTAL :60

What exactly is an occupational ceiling ? Is it applicable for 190 visa for registered nurses currently (2015). Does it carry over to next fine year?

How many invitations do they usually give away nurses in a state sponsered-NSW ?Is it done on a monthly basis?

When exactly is the apt time to apply for an EOI in a year?

Is there occupational ceiling planned for registered nurses in each state in each year? will the EOI be carried over to the next year when the invitations has reached its ceiling of that particular year?

AWAITING FOR A RESPONSE

RAKHI


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

I am Rakhi,28 yr(Post graduate Nurse)Registered Nurse from India , about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa state sponsered )NSW)

AGE: 30 PTS
EDUCATION :15 PTS
WORK EXP : 0 PTS
ENGLISH :10 PTS
STATE SPON (NSW) :5

TOTAL :60

However late in picking up EOI could we presume somehow we will get an acceptance (even if delayed) ?

Going by the current scenario; me having 60 points (included state sponsored 5 points). How long should i wait for the EOI to be accepted and then nomination(NSW state sponsorship and invitation ?

5) How many invites do they usually give away for nurses ? Is it done on a monthly basis, So what is the chance of me getting an invitation with a minimum of 60 points?

waiting for a reply


----------



## desideep (Jul 15, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> It will be too early at least wait for 2 weeks before you call.
> 
> Calling will only help if you have uploaded all your document requested by CO and waiting for almost 1 month.




I was asked for form 80 on september 25, i called couple of times. the person on the phone advised that the file will not be toucked before 28 days given to me.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

rakhimenon said:


> I am Rakhi,28 yr(Post graduate Nurse)Registered Nurse from India , about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa state sponsered )NSW)
> 
> AGE: 30 PTS
> EDUCATION :15 PTS
> ...


Hi Rakhi,

There is a separate thread for NSW state sponsorship. You can find lot of information for NSW there. You may get all answers there.
If not, there are gew exparts, ask them in the thread.


----------



## aidonaj (Sep 15, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hi
> 
> You can find TRN number on email which agent get after lodging your file. Did he/she forward that to you?
> 
> If you have that file you can easily get TRN number from there.


Hello g2754deep,
Yes I got the email with details of lodged application in it. It also has TRN number written in there. So I believe that's what you mentioned in your reply. If possible, can you lemme know the link where I can put in that TRN number to check the status of application? Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aidonaj said:


> Hello g2754deep, Yes I got the email with details of lodged application in it. It also has TRN number written in there. So I believe that's what you mentioned in your reply. If possible, can you lemme know the link where I can put in that TRN number to check the status of application? Thank you


 https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz

Opps dats wrong))


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz
> 
> Opps dats wrong))


i am going via agent. in my mail there is a field "Transaction Ref.Number", it starts with EG*. is this is the one we have to mention at above link.

if the above link is wrong, can some one help me tracking my visa status.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

By the way, joining the club here: 

Invited by NSW 16/09/15 with 65 points. 
Approved 14/10
SC190 Submitted 20/10


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> i am going via agent. in my mail there is a field "Transaction Ref.Number", it starts with EG*. is this is the one we have to mention at above link.
> 
> if the above link is wrong, can some one help me tracking my visa status.
> 
> Thanks.



Mate, i am also using an agent, i will ask him if it is possible to track the application... but not sure.

Also pelase add your detals to community tracker.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

aidonaj said:


> Hello g2754deep,
> Yes I got the email with details of lodged application in it. It also has TRN number written in there. So I believe that's what you mentioned in your reply. If possible, can you lemme know the link where I can put in that TRN number to check the status of application? Thank you


Hi

I think you can't track your application online unless you have log in details for immi account through which your visa has been lodged. 

The option which I think you can opt is call GSM and can provide this TRN number to get update. 


Cheers


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

does this Aug-190 have any whats app group.? it has been 28 days since my CO contacted..no update yet.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi ,
I am jumping in conversation, just open new immiaccount and with TRN no you can import application in your new immaccount. But please ensure that you are only tracking application don't make any changes or upload new documents.



g2754deep said:


> aidonaj said:
> 
> 
> > Hello g2754deep,
> ...


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am just bit confused and wondering if someone can help me in this

My CO asked for my residential address proof during my studies in regional area. As at that time I was living with my relatives. So I don't have any utility bill or lease on my name. 

My agent said we can even provide bank statements with your name and address on them for that two year period. 

I was talking to someone yesterday about this and he said DIAC don't accept bank statements as residential address proof. 

So wondering if there is anyone who gone through this same thing and if yes, what documents you provided at that time?

Cheers


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi! I would like to ask for a help please... I already gave my additional documents that the CO have requested from me... I'm so anxious now.. It's been two days.. Should I call them now?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

You can provide rent agreements which is one of the strongest evidence.



g2754deep said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am just bit confused and wondering if someone can help me in this
> 
> ...


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> You can provide rent agreements which is one of the strongest evidence.


Hi Nirav

Thanks for reply. 

I wasn't paying rent or anything at that time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hi Nirav Thanks for reply. I wasn't paying rent or anything at that time.


 If you lived with your relatives, cant they 1) make a statuary declaration confirming you lived with them and attaching their rental/ownership documents 2) sign a backdated rental agreement with 0 rent - although i am not sure if the 2nd option is legal. I suspect its not.


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> If you lived with your relatives, cant they 1) make a statuary declaration confirming you lived with them and attaching their rental/ownership documents 2) sign a backdated rental agreement with 0 rent - although i am not sure if the 2nd option is legal. I suspect its not.


I think the first option sounds reasonable and could work

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> If you lived with your relatives, cant they 1) make a statuary declaration confirming you lived with them and attaching their rental/ownership documents 2) sign a backdated rental agreement with 0 rent - although i am not sure if the 2nd option is legal. I suspect its not.


I just had chat with my agent. He said bank statements will be fine. 

Anyways they can see that from my university degree as well. As I studied full time there so I must lived in that area. 

Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone got there grant today or CO allocated for 190 visa?

190 VISA processing seems pretty slow these days.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*Finally Grant !!*

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)

I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Andy


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Guys, Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - Vijayadashmi at 0915 Hrs ( IST) I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant Wish you all the best for early grant along your way. Regards Andy


Congrats dude! Good luck!


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

HI everyone 
i need to know few things please.

.MY ACS is +
.I have 65 points for 189
.Should i try 190 ( will it be faster? i know about spending two years in state)
.How can i log state nomination? can i do it before submitting EOI?
.If i get the invite i will have to provide docs within 2 months?
.My wife is pregnant and cannot do medicals till MAY 2016 (delivery of my child) but i am getting 33 in Dec and want to get invitation request before that, will the CO hold till i upload my medicals and what is best option for me should i submit EOI now and get invitation before Dec or launch it after May 2016.

Need some serious help please.

263111


----------



## Rishi Das (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi All 

Wanted to know how much time does it take for the grant to happen post submissions of medicals and documents. 

VISA Lodge Date : 19-Aug
CO Allocation - 07-Oct 
Medicals completed - 16-Oct 
All documents uploaded , confirmed via call to DIBP - 19-Oct 

Thanks 

Rishi


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Accordingly my opion CO look at req docs after 28 days,, so ur grant Will be soon,,QUOTE=Rishi Das;8535434]Hi All 

Wanted to know how much time does it take for the grant to happen post submissions of medicals and documents. 

VISA Lodge Date : 19-Aug
CO Allocation - 07-Oct 
Medicals completed - 16-Oct 
All documents uploaded , confirmed via call to DIBP - 19-Oct 

Thanks 

Rishi[/QUOTE]


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Rishi Das said:


> Hi All
> 
> Wanted to know how much time does it take for the grant to happen post submissions of medicals and documents.
> 
> ...


I called another day GSM ADELAIDE and they said to wait at least 35 days after submitting requested documents. 

Cheers


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> I called another day GSM ADELAIDE and they said to wait at least 35 days after submitting requested documents.
> 
> Cheers




Can anyone please share GSM Adelaide contact number for offshore applicants? Its a little urgent.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

mnv said:


> can anyone please share gsm adelaide contact number for offshore applicants? Its a little urgent.


+61 7 31367000


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

MNV said:


> Can anyone please share GSM Adelaide contact number for offshore applicants? Its a little urgent.





saggi_au said:


> +61 7 31367000


Thank you..When can we call them? Is there any specific time when we can call?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Best time would be between 9 am and 4 am Australia time / 3.30 and 10.30 India time.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Can somebody give me the link to the spreadsheet for 190 visa grant dates please..


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Any success case for direct grant under 190 for SA ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> Can somebody give me the link to the spreadsheet for 190 visa grant dates please..


you can check in the tracker too


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi andrey.. Where is the tracker pls?


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> Best time would be between 9 am and 4 am Australia time / 3.30 and 10.30 India time.


Thanks a lot..!


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

*HI blackzero, Did you get result of your EOI, if yes then how long it too from EOI?*



blackzero said:


> I felt it's necessary to have an 190 visa Aug 2015 and onwards applications (EOI) thread, so we all should be able to update each other about status.
> 
> Kindly post your points, ANZSCO code, submission date and any other relevant information here.
> 
> ...


HI blackzero, Did you get result of your EOI, if yes then how long it too from EOI?


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

HI All,

I have apply for EOI with 60 points ( 189 : 55 points , 5 points for statesponsorship) and selected "Any" option in the state to sponsor. IELTS score ( R:6.5,L:7,W:6,S:6.5). Please help to advise how long it takes for application to pick.

EOI Submitted on 21-Oct-2015
ANSZCO: 261112


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Guys any direct grant for 190 in SA in last 2 days, please update !!


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have apply for EOI with 60 points ( 189 : 55 points , 5 points for statesponsorship) and selected "Any" option in the state to sponsor. IELTS score ( R:6.5,L:7,W:6,S:6.5). Please help to advise how long it takes for application to pick.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Each state has different process for state sponsorship application.
You should select that state instead of ANY.

And check for selected state for state sponsorship.


----------



## timmy1985 (Jul 3, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=379


----------



## danial2014 (May 1, 2014)

Hi there,

I am new to this forum and great to hear positive feedback around, congratulation!!! to who has received their PR and good luck for those who are through.

Today, I have submitted application for state sponsorship and waiting for positive response and hope i will get it...

I have couple of question, please help me to get it...

1. How to track state sponsorship application as I haven't received any confirmation email? 
2. Any one knows about the validity of Indian PCC ?
3. Can submit EOI now or wait for state sponsorship invitation?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Mam,

I am Rakhi (Post graduate Nurse) A Registered Nurse from India, about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa.

just a few queries in moving forward

1) Going by the current scenario; me having 60 points (included state sponsored 5 points). How long should i wait for the EOI to be accepted and then nomination (NSW state sponsored in April) ?

2) However late in picking up EOI could we presume somehow we will get an acceptance (even if delayed) ?

5) How many invites do they usually give away ? Is it done on a monthly basis, if not the months usually gives invites .So what is the chance of me getting into invites with 60 points?

Please shed some light on this as it is difficult to find an expert.

EXPECTING A REPLY SOON
THANKS

MS. RAKHI MENON
(INDIA)


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

*new numbers*

Well, the new numbers are posted on the skillselect website...only 40 190 nominations
from NSW in Sep, 2212* reach the ceiling for 2015/2016


----------



## gskumar (Apr 13, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi All,

I have lodged 190 visa(State Sponsorship - VIC) on 22 Sep 2015 and uploaded all the required documents including PCC and also medicals done. What is the time lines to get CO allocation?

Cheers,
Kumar


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi thanks for the reply. Is there any difference in time taken to pick EOI between selecting "any" or specific state.I qualify for nsw and sa,hence selected "any" .I am fine with any of the 
state sponsorsing me,whichever comes first.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

gskumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 190 visa(State Sponsorship - VIC) on 22 Sep 2015 and uploaded all the required documents including PCC and also medicals done. What is the time lines to get CO allocation?
> 
> ...


Usually it takes 6 to 8 weeks. Upload Form 80 and 1221 for you and your spouse also if you have not done so. If not, CO might ask for these adding another 35 + days delay after CO allocation.


----------



## gskumar (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Saggi.

Ya I have upload for Form 80 and 1221.

Thanks


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello everyone..........any update........


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. Is there any difference in time taken to pick EOI between selecting "any" or specific state.I qualify for nsw and sa,hence selected "any" .I am fine with any of the
> state sponsorsing me,whichever comes first.


Hi All, anyone has selected "any" option for systems analyst at 60 points and got EOI response in how many days?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Any grant or CO allocation today guys?

Seems like pretty quiet days for 190 visa subclass. 

Cheers


----------



## danial2014 (May 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted the VIC state sponsorship nomination two days back under "Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme." and today i got email from department stated that below

"Applicants must provide a copy of the offer of employment, on company letterhead and including company ABN and employer contact name and details and the attached Confirmation of Employment statement." 

Note: Presently, I am working for VIC employer for that i have already provided "Offer letter" for VIC employer.

PLEASE Please HELP me the below query:

1. Do i need to get sign by HR on "Confirmation of Employment statement"?
2. In Confirmation of Employment statement" letter - Is this mandatory to fill by HR / supervisor? (please see below)

"
*Employer Confirmation*
This section is to be completed by the nominated Employer representative. 
I, 
Title 
have read and understood the Confirmation of Employment Statement above. 
Signature 
Date 
Contact phone number: 
Secondary Employer Contact
It is advisable to provide a secondary contact in order to avoid delay in processing the sponsorship application.
If the primary nominated Employer contact is not available at the time when contact is made by the Victorian Government Skilled and Business Migration Program, the following person is authorised to act on their behalf:
Name: 
Title 
Contact phone number: 
Please print and fill in this Confirmation of Employment Statement and attach it to your online application for sponsorship to the Victorian Government.

"

I am bit confuse what to do... as my employer will not provide in this above format.

Help me please.


----------



## ajaybandreddy (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied my EOI 190 visa on Sep 23 2015 under category 261312,when I can expect result from SS.
I need 5 points from SS.Right now I have 55 points once I get SS(5) it will be 60 points for me.
Seniors , please guide me when I can expect that ..its already one month completed.
what is the success rate for ANZESCO 261312 category? guys please help me..I'm in tension mode


----------



## danial2014 (May 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Please help me on this and response any of member who has experience this..

1. Confirmation of Employment Statement Document(A new document). I need to give "Nominated Employer Reference". Can I give my Present Manager details or I need to give HR details?

Thanks in advance for help...


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

ajaybandreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied my EOI 190 visa on Sep 23 2015 under category 261312,when I can expect result from SS.
> I need 5 points from SS.Right now I have 55 points once I get SS(5) it will be 60 points for me.
> ...


Visit state sponsorship website.
Each state has separate requirements.

Alos visti separate threads about each state to know people's experience.


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.

Hallelujah! God has done it we got our visa today. Me and my spouse and two kids.

Firstly I want to share our timeline:-

Mechanical Engineer- 60 points
Applied for visa in July 22
We got our CO contact on 17th Sept.
Requested for PCC and form 80 for both, Regional evidence and proof of income.
We replied on 22 Sept, 2015 and since then we have not heard anything
Call several times, same story of waiting
last call was 23rd October, 2015, a guy checked the status and told me that is under consideration.

I want to tell you all that the golden email arrived today 28th October, 2015 in my spouse inbox at 12:58pm Melbourne time.

I want to assure all July applicants and that are still waiting that there is nothing wrong with your application. They will surely get back to you one by one it might just take a little patience.

God bless you all, all the past grants always gives us hope that one day our visa too will come and finally it arrives.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Many congratulations :blush::blush:


shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.........


----------



## gary2 (Oct 28, 2015)

Applied for Visa 190
SS- ACT 

Visa Lodged:18 Aug

CO Allocation: 2nd oct -Asked for FORM 80 from me and Form 80 and birth certificate for my wife 

Submitted on- 13th oct

As we didn't had her birth certificate we gave -High school certificate with her parents name on it as well as her high school marksheet and an affidavit from her parents regarding her birth and all id proofs with her name on it. Has anyone had face the same.

grant - waiting :/

Any idea how long will it take to get the grant.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

gary2 said:


> Applied for Visa 190
> SS- ACT
> 
> Visa Lodged:18 Aug
> ...


Hi Mate,
Same here
by looking at the current trend the grand will be given around 42 days post CO contact.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

gary2 said:


> Applied for Visa 190
> SS- ACT
> 
> Visa Lodged:18 Aug
> ...



Hi

I called another day GSM Adelaide and they said to wait at least 35 days. Once you submitted requested documents. 

CO requested documents from me on 19/10/15 which I submitted same day. Still waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations..!


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulations...


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015 too since I started from 2014 Dec. I'm going through agent but seems they deliberately delaying everything.
My lodgement date 27 aug 2015, Immediately I created an immi account to track the progress which I informed my agent as well. On 21 Oct, CO requested PCC/med for me and spouse, med for my son & functional English for spouse. Though PC was given to agent on 29 aug, they didn't uploaded it. Medical completed on 24th Oct and forwarded medical receipt to agent on the same day. Intention to pay VAC2 was also mailed to agent on 24 Oct. Agent verbally informed me they have already replied to CO but still I'm seeing in immi account that the PCC is not uploaded. Not sure what to do.
Now my question is, can I upload the PCC on immi account and press the request complete button by myself.
Thanks for an urgent advice.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

BAM2015 said:


> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015 too since I started from 2014 Dec. I'm going through agent but seems they deliberately delaying everything.
> My lodgement date 27 aug 2015, Immediately I created an immi account to track the progress which I informed my agent as well. On 21 Oct, CO requested PCC/med for me and spouse, med for my son & functional English for spouse. Though PC was given to agent on 29 aug, they didn't uploaded it. Medical completed on 24th Oct and forwarded medical receipt to agent on the same day. Intention to pay VAC2 was also mailed to agent on 24 Oct. Agent verbally informed me they have already replied to CO but still I'm seeing in immi account that the PCC is not uploaded. Not sure what to do.
> Now my question is, can I upload the PCC on immi account and press the request complete button by myself.
> Thanks for an urgent advice.


CO is expecting the feedback with in 28 days. You have enough time to upload the document in immi account. talk with your agent confirm the same. To avoid any duplication, wait for your agent to upload the document with in 15~20 days. If that is not happening you can upload the same. and press the Request complete button. Main Point here is, CO will not look at our application before 28 days, as they are still backlog with with July applications.


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Appreciated your fastest feedback. I will wait.......


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015 too since I started from 2014 Dec. I'm going through agent but seems they deliberately delaying everything. My lodgement date 27 aug 2015, Immediately I created an immi account to track the progress which I informed my agent as well. On 21 Oct, CO requested PCC/med for me and spouse, med for my son & functional English for spouse. Though PC was given to agent on 29 aug, they didn't uploaded it. Medical completed on 24th Oct and forwarded medical receipt to agent on the same day. Intention to pay VAC2 was also mailed to agent on 24 Oct. Agent verbally informed me they have already replied to CO but still I'm seeing in immi account that the PCC is not uploaded. Not sure what to do. Now my question is, can I upload the PCC on immi account and press the request complete button by myself. Thanks for an urgent advice.


Are you sure they did not upload your pcc? Because everyday I see people whom CO is asking for PCC even though they have uploaded it at the time of lodging.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy that CO contacted me today.
He asked for Form 1221 , CV & PCC...

I would prepare & submit Form 1221 & CV today itself..
Issue is delay in getting PCC in SL  , already 1 month gone.

As CO asked these documents only , does it indicate he/she has checked all the other documents & satisfied with them ??


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Ragul28 said:


> Happy that CO contacted me today.
> He asked for Form 1221 , CV & PCC...
> 
> I would prepare & submit Form 1221 & CV today itself..
> ...


NO. PCC is mandatory.. anyway they will check after 28 days... either they may give you extension or ask you to provide any reference document to prove that you have applied for PCC. The best chance will be that you will get extension for submitting PCC


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Are you sure they did not upload your pcc? Because everyday I see people whom CO is asking for PCC even though they have uploaded it at the time of lodging.



Yes, PCC was sent to my agent on 29/Aug, they didn't uploaded it. That time they said it will be done once CO asked for it. CO asked on 21/Oct, still it is not uploaded. They said it is already sent to CO via mail so further upload on IMMI is not required.

Bit worried ....


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

I applied via agent on 7th august.

i want to create an immi account and import my application. can i do that. I do not want my agent to know that.

can someone help me on this. i hope, if i import, all the communication still goes to agent as usual ..right?


----------



## ajaybandreddy (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the information Sir,

THis will take nearly 3 months. 

Hello friends if any of you wants to verify the process time for the different visa processing times please find the below link


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> I applied via agent on 7th august.
> 
> i want to create an immi account and import my application. can i do that. I do not want my agent to know that.
> 
> can someone help me on this. i hope, if i import, all the communication still goes to agent as usual ..right?


got it from other thread. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> got it from other thread. Thanks.



Can you pelase share it here? Others might find it helpful.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you pelase share it here? Others might find it helpful.


yep..

1) Create a Immi account
2) Click Import application
3) give TRN number or application ID
4) Choose role as "Applicant" (first option).


Thanks.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> yep..
> 
> 1) Create a Immi account
> 2) Click Import application
> ...


Sorry where is the link?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Sorry where is the link?


which link you are askimg?


----------



## Kamlesh1977 (Feb 6, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> EOI submitted on - 07th August
> Invitation- 21st August
> Application on 22 August
> Uploaded all documents including PCC, Medical and form 80 and form 1221.


Kamlesh
Visa Logment Date Jun 23
CO contact 27 August
Additional document uploaded on 22 Sep 2015
Current status is : Assessment in progress
Waiting for Visa grant

Question : Should I contact CO for visa status? If yes what should I write any suggestion?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Kamlesh1977 said:


> Kamlesh
> Visa Logment Date Jun 23
> CO contact 27 August
> Additional document uploaded on 22 Sep 2015
> ...


Have you called CO for any update? Just call them directly. because for email reply will be delayed.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you pelase share it here? Others might find it helpful.


Hi Andreyx

If I import my application into my immiaccount, Will be there any effect on my application?

Because I applied through agent. 

Like all my notifications or anything else will still goes to my agent or will start coming to my account.

Another thing, will my agent come to know that I imported application?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cleanmasters (Oct 29, 2015)

I am not sure if we have to just wait & watch or take some action to get the state sponsorship.


----------



## Kamlesh1977 (Feb 6, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Have you called CO for any update? Just call them directly. because for email reply will be delayed.


I have not called CO for any update and query ? will there any risk in calling CO for update? My status is Assessment in progress . I have uploaded all the requested document on 22 Sep 2015. Should I wait for some more days? or there is no harm in calling them for status? Please suggest. also what should I ask ? Is directly asking for status would be good idea?

Thanks


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

R33na said:


> Many congratulations :blush::blush:


Thank You.


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

MNV said:


> Hearty Congratulations..!


Thank you.


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Congratulations...


Thank you. I wish you all speedy grants.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi shadex, please help to share your eoi ,visa date details.once again congrats


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

This is my current status for 190. Keeping fingers crossed and checking emails every hour!!!!!

Nominated occupation: Software Engineer
Skills assessment:: 30 Jul 2014
EOI - 06 Feb 2015
Invitation date: 18 Jun 2015
VISA Lodged: 12th Aug 2015 (PCC and Medicals frontloaded)
CO Contact:02 Oct 2015
Replied with additional Documents:17 Oct 2015
Grant: XXXXX


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

antony1234 said:


> This is my current status for 190. Keeping fingers crossed and checking emails every hour!!!!!
> 
> Nominated occupation: Software Engineer
> Skills assessment:: 30 Jul 2014
> ...


Mate, what did CO requested?


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would also like to share my time line :
Occupation : Production Manager(Manufacturing)
Skill assessment applied : 20/Dec/2014
Skill assessment cleared : 20/Mar/2015
ISLTS 7 all component- 26/Jun/2015
EOI Submitted : 29/Jun/2015(with 70 points)
Invitation rcvd : 14/Jul/2015
Visa 190 applied : 27/Aug/2015 (not understood why my agent took such long time)
CO request additional docs : 21/Oct/2015 pcc, medical and functional english proof for spouse.
Medical cleared 26/Oct/2015 ;
Job verification call : 29/Oct/2015
Whats next ?????


----------



## lolnap (Jun 26, 2015)

I got invited for 190 visa (Soft.Eng) 
Is it okay that I apply for a visa now, and whilst waiting for a grant I go to Australia on a Working Holiday visa?


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi Lolnap, i would suggest you still take holiday visa and go australia, because it would still take sime time.

could you please help to share your eoi and visa date details, to get the idea of trend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lolnap (Jun 26, 2015)

sandeep_iimt said:


> Hi Lolnap, i would suggest you still take holiday visa and go australia, because it would still take sime time.
> 
> could you please help to share your eoi and visa date details, to get the idea of trend. Thanks in advance.


Cheers!

Soft.Eng
EOI submitted (NSW) with 60+5 points in the end of August and got invited now.


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

With the grace of God and help from all my friends in this forum .. I have received my Visa Grant today morning. 

Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.  

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sushil.kamble11 said:


> With the grace of God and help from all my friends in this forum .. I have received my Visa Grant today morning. Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.  Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Please share your timeline.


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Please share your timeline.


The signature says it all. 

Applied on 16th sept and Direct grant on 29th oct. 

Occupation 141111 cafe and restaurant manager

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sushil.kamble11 said:


> The signature says it all. Applied on 16th sept and Direct grant on 29th oct. Occupation 141111 cafe and restaurant manager Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Sorry nate on mobile and cant see your signature  

Thank you for sharing!

Congrats)))


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi There,

I applied recently for my 190 VISA. Below are my details, definitely want to follow this group and share where I can

EOI NSW SS: 5/08/2015
SS Nomination: 28/08/2015
SS Nomination submit: 07/09/2015
Invitation 190 NSW: 02/10/2015
Visa Lodged: 25/10/2015 All docs except Form80, PCC & Medicals front loaded
PCC Applied: 12/10/2015
PCC Uploaded: ............
Medicals Booked: 17/10/2015
Visa Grant: ..........


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

sushil.kamble11 said:


> with the grace of god and help from all my friends in this forum .. I have received my visa grant today morning.
> 
> Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.
> 
> sent from my oneplus two using tapatalk


congrats sushil


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

sushil.kamble11 said:


> With the grace of God and help from all my friends in this forum .. I have received my Visa Grant today morning.
> 
> Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


So happy to hear this...! Congrats Sushil...


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> NO. PCC is mandatory.. anyway they will check after 28 days... either they may give you extension or ask you to provide any reference document to prove that you have applied for PCC. The best chance will be that you will get extension for submitting PCC


I know PCC is mandatory, i could get within 28 days period.

But i asked whether they checked my other documents & satisfied with that 
Or once we submit all necessary documents only, CO will look into the case :confused2:


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> I know PCC is mandatory, i could get within 28 days period.
> 
> But i asked whether they checked my other documents & satisfied with that
> Or once we submit all necessary documents only, CO will look into the case :confused2:


Its always better to front load all the documents rather waiting for CO. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamlesh1977 (Feb 6, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> I would also like to share my time line :
> Occupation : Production Manager(Manufacturing)
> Skill assessment applied : 20/Dec/2014
> Skill assessment cleared : 20/Mar/2015
> ...



What is Job verification call? I never get such call. I am waiting for grant since Sep 22 when I uploaded requested additional document till now my status is assessment in Progress only.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Its always better to front load all the documents rather waiting for CO.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Bro, CO has contacted me yesterday..:welcome:
I did my Medicals & applied for PCC on same day ; got medicals in 3 days , but waiting for PCC for a month :juggle:


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone received grant in this week for 190 visa. 

Just getting a bit worried because lot of grants there for 189 visa but hardly get to hear something for 190 visa.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hey Guys, Has anyone received grant in this week for 190 visa. Just getting a bit worried because lot of grants there for 189 visa but hardly get to hear something for 190 visa.


Check in the tracker mate.


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

They asked me Experience letter of previous and current company, and all payslips/tax documents /bank statements during that period.


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

Congrads sushil ... That was pretty quick


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

Job verification call. Did CO call your employer or the reference contact which you gave?


----------



## Kamlesh1977 (Feb 6, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anyone received grant in this week for 190 visa.
> 
> Just getting a bit worried because lot of grants there for 189 visa but hardly get to hear something for 190 visa.


I am also waiting since Sep 22, 2015 for NSW 190 visa grant. My current status is still Assessment in progress.
Question should I contact CO?If yes then what should I ask? Since directly asking for status would not be good idea?

Please suggest as getting Job offer too but visa grant is delaying.

Thanks 
Kamlesh


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kamlesh1977 said:


> I am also waiting since Sep 22, 2015 for NSW 190 visa grant. My current status is still Assessment in progress. Question should I contact CO?If yes then what should I ask? Since directly asking for status would not be good idea? Please suggest as getting Job offer too but visa grant is delaying. Thanks Kamlesh


Did you lodge on 22nd?


----------



## Kamlesh1977 (Feb 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you lodge on 22nd?


No, Uploaded all additional document requested by CO on 22 sep 2015.Logge date is June 23. Should I contact CO? What should I ask?Should wait for some more week???


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Check in the tracker mate.


Just checked mate. Only two grants in this week. 

They are processing pretty slow as compared to 189 visa.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi!! Everyone.. Today i have attached all my documents which were requested by CO on 12 oct,, took me long to submit as my husband's AFP came late.. Once I attached docs on immiaccount and pressed request button ,, the status changed to assessment in progress..is it same for everyone??


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

R33na said:


> Hi!! Everyone.. Today i have attached all my documents which were requested by CO on 12 oct,, took me long to submit as my husband's AFP came late.. Once I attached docs on immiaccount and pressed request button ,, the status changed to assessment in progress..is it same for everyone??


Yes, thats what people are quoting here. 

Cheers.


----------



## rajiv saini (Sep 14, 2015)

ear friends I have a query.I have applied through an agent.My visa was lodged on 11-Aug-15 and CO was allocated on 23-Sep-15.I created my immi account also to keep track of my application.As soon as CO was allocated status in my immi account changed from APPLICATION RECEIVED to INFORMATION REQUESTED and it's the same since then.According to my agent he has uploaded all the requested documents.

Now my problem is that few people told me that as soon as the documents are uploaded immi account starts showing the date on which they were uploaded.But in my account there is no date mentioned.It still shows the option ATTACH DOCUMENTS and REQUEST COMPLETE button is there. 

Friends some u might have applied through agents.Pls guide me if it is ok or I need to do something.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi folks,

Today I received my Victoria SS and I'm ready to lodge the visa, but a couple questions:


I received both NSW and Victoria invitations. Must I withdraw all other EOIs except the one I chose to go with before lodging the visa? What about NSW, should I email them requesting cancellation or?
My wife is currently pregnant and will deliver any day now. Can I lodge the visa by just making the payment and upload the documents in the next 10-15 days? 
If I submit the documents later and add my newborn as an additional applicant later, does it affect my chances for a direct grant?
Can I make the visa payment through a credit card in the name of someone other than me?

Experts, please help!

Thanks!


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Adding to Rajiv's Query - If agent is continuously telling that he has uploaded requested documents but he has not pressed request complete button...What would be the impact for this on application ...

waiting for expert replies as I also in same boat


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

scindia said:


> Adding to Rajiv's Query - If agent is continuously telling that he has uploaded requested documents but he has not pressed request complete button...What would be the impact for this on application ...
> 
> waiting for expert replies as I also in same boat


Eventually your application will be refused. On the bases that you did not provide required documents.

Can you pelase clarify what exactly can you see in your profile? 

I mean he is saying that file xxx.pdf has been added and you can not see that file?


----------



## lolnap (Jun 26, 2015)

Can I do the medical before I lodge my 190 visa application? (I've got an invitation)

And is it always needed to do medical?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lolnap said:


> Can I do the medical before I lodge my 190 visa application? (I've got an invitation)
> 
> And is it always needed to do medical?


Yes and Yes.

You can create hapID. 

And medical is required.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

lolnap said:


> Can I do the medical before I lodge my 190 visa application? (I've got an invitation)
> 
> And is it always needed to do medical?


lolnap, you can. But your landing date will be allotted based on medical date(exactly one year from medical done date). So you will have very less time to plan your travel.
BTW, when you have received invitation and from which state?
Share your point break up with occupation code too.


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Eventually your application will be refused. On the bases that you did not provide required documents.
> 
> Can you pelase clarify what exactly can you see in your profile?
> 
> I mean he is saying that file xxx.pdf has been added and you can not see that file?


andreyx,

we are accessing mirror copy of immi a/c and in our a/c page...its showing information requested and in next page , nothing seems to be attached and there is button showing request complete. .seems agent has not pressed it


----------



## australia_bound (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi,

I have following two doubts while lodging my visa, can anyone of you please help me here. 

1. I have 2 different names in my documents (passport and other documents) 
In one the middle name is there and in other's its not there.
Should I select this option while lodging the visa -
" Ever been known by any other name?" 
And what should be the reason? That's just a mistake which was done by my parents while registering my documents or myself in the school. 
(This name mismatching isn't because of marriage or any other reason)

2. I have 2 months of skilled experience in my skilled nominated occupation.
(4 years have been deducted by ACS, intotal I have 4.2 years) 
And I'm currently with the same organisation and working in same department. (all my work experience is in India only)
I'm assuming that I should be saying yes to this question - 

" Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? " 
Answer: Yes (less than 3 years in the past 10 years) 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1. Can't comment, but I think KeeDa can help. 

2. Yes you are correct. You should also state that it is relevent.


australia_bound said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have following two doubts while lodging my visa, can anyone of you please help me here.
> 
> ...


----------



## lolnap (Jun 26, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> lolnap, you can. But your landing date will be allotted based on medical date(exactly one year from medical done date). So you will have very less time to plan your travel.
> BTW, when you have received invitation and from which state?
> Share your point break up with occupation code too.


Thanks. I'll go to Australia in January, so early invite is not a problem.

Received it a few days ago, and I applied in the end of August. 60+5 points for NSW (Soft.Eng).


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

lolnap said:


> Thanks. I'll go to Australia in January, so early invite is not a problem.
> 
> Received it a few days ago, and I applied in the end of August. 60+5 points for NSW (Soft.Eng).


Good. It will be helpful for us if you update your details at below site.
WWW.myimmitracker.com


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

is it best to front load the Form 80 instead of waiting for this to be requested by the CO?? I would love to get a direct grant, but still waiting on PCC and Medicals, this is to be loaded by the 20th Nov( Lodged 25th Oct)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rhino12 said:


> is it best to front load the Form 80 instead of waiting for this to be requested by the CO?? I would love to get a direct grant, but still waiting on PCC and Medicals, this is to be loaded by the 20th Nov( Lodged 25th Oct)


I think it is better. I do not understand what to wait for, it will be asked anyhow in 90% of cases. 


I asked my agent to frontload all supporting documents. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

*190 visa granted*

Hi Friends,
Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.

God bless and best of luck to all my friends
Abhilash.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Many congratulations.. So it means they work on weekends


Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

R33na said:


> Many congratulations.. So it means they work on weekends


Thank you. Yes they work on saturdays.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...


Congratulations..can you please post your timelines.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> Congratulations..can you please post your timelines.


got it from signature..could not see on mobile.


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends,
> Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
> I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.
> 
> ...


Congrats for the grant. Have a prosperous future in oz.
Our timelines are quite similar but mine is 489. Hoping withcrossed finger to get the grant by Nov.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Artisaji said:


> Congrats for the grant. Have a prosperous future in oz.
> Our timelines are quite similar but mine is 489. Hoping withcrossed finger to get the grant by Nov.


Thank you verymuch friend. Hope you will get a positive reply soon.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

URGENT:

Hello all, I applied for 190 visa on September 26. Today I think Case Officer has been assigned. I got "More Information request" email. 

The email said that I need to upload "Police Clearance" and "Personal Particular form called Form 80". However, I have already uploaded both documents.

Do you have any idea why they have requested again?

BR
Aminul


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

May be the documents you uploaded were not clear or could not be opened by them due to some error. Same thing happened to me. But on my mail it was clearly mentioned that they were not able to open the document. Hence I re uploaded and also sent the documents via mail. Now playing the waiting game

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Read full description given in requested letter as i asked for same and police clearance for my husband was requested to submit again and there will be reason in letter that why have have asked again.. May there few info missing in your form 80 and and like my husband's police clearance had his middle name was missing and CO has pointed in the requested letter..


aminul112 said:


> URGENT:
> 
> Hello all, I applied for 190 visa on September 26. Today I think Case Officer has been assigned. I got "More Information request" email.
> 
> ...


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

aminul112 said:


> URGENT:
> 
> Hello all, I applied for 190 visa on September 26. Today I think Case Officer has been assigned. I got "More Information request" email.
> 
> ...


HI BR

Don't worry they ask sometimes for same things again. Might they can't open your uploaded file. 
So, just upload those documents again and send an email to your CO that you have uploaded requested documents.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

So just don't panic and double check and read the carefully,, n congrats my app assigned very quickly ,, best of luck


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> May be the documents you uploaded were not clear or could not be opened by them due to some error. Same thing happened to me. But on my mail it was clearly mentioned that they were not able to open the document. Hence I re uploaded and also sent the documents via mail. Now playing the waiting game
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Gavin

Could you please share your timeline?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> So just don't panic and double check and read the carefully,, n congrats my app assigned very quickly ,, best of luck


HI R33na

Could you please share your timeline?


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hi Gavin
> 
> Could you please share your timeline?


Visa applied on 17th Aug.
CO contacted on 1st Oct for education documents and vetassess documents which were already uploaded as they could not open the files. I uploaded the documents and also sent it via email the same day. Since then I'm waiting 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Eoi applied: 17th june 2015(enrolled nurse)
Received on 13th aug and applied nomination on same day
Nomination received on 26th aug
Visa applied 28th aug
CO allocated 12th oct


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

I uploaded requested docs on 30th oct and made a call to immigration this morning .. Suggested to wait for another 3-4 weeks ..


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> I uploaded requested docs on 30th oct and made a call to immigration this morning .. Suggested to wait for another 3-4 weeks ..


I called another day as well. They said CO's are 6 weeks behind there work. So wait for at least 35 days. Once you submitted requested documents.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Visa applied on 17th Aug.
> CO contacted on 1st Oct for education documents and vetassess documents which were already uploaded as they could not open the files. I uploaded the documents and also sent it via email the same day. Since then I'm waiting
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Gavin for sharing your timeline. Hopefully we all get to hear good news from them soon.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Yup...hoping for the same

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

Can anyone please share GSM Adelaide email address to contact co


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> Can anyone please share GSM Adelaide email address to contact co


gsm dot adelaide at the rate border dot gov dot au


----------



## gskumar (Apr 13, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi All,

I have one question, do we need to submit payslips for previous employers.

VISA - 190
State Sponsorship: VIC
VISA lodged : 22/09/2015
Submitted all documents including, PCC, Medicals & Form 80


I have submitted employment confirmation/reference letter , experience letter and relieving/service letter for previous companies , will these documents suffice?



Thanks,
Kumar


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

A lot of people have been asked to upload documents which they have already uploaded for a direct grant. 

I am not sure if they have some system issues recently, or this error has been known before. 

All in all nothing to worry about. 




aminul112 said:


> URGENT:
> 
> Hello all, I applied for 190 visa on September 26. Today I think Case Officer has been assigned. I got "More Information request" email.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

If you are claiming employment points, then it is also advised to upload either bank statements or pay slips, this is to prove that you have been paid. 



gskumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one question, do we need to submit payslips for previous employers.
> 
> ...


----------



## gskumar (Apr 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> If you are claiming employment points, then it is also advised to upload either bank statements or pay slips, this is to prove that you have been paid.



Thanks Andrey for reply, I am not claiming points for my employment, then it will be ok right ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gskumar said:


> Thanks Andrey for reply, I am not claiming points for my employment, then it will be ok right ?


Yes, in this case you can ignore uploading documents for employment completely.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> A lot of people have been asked to upload documents which they have already uploaded for a direct grant.
> 
> I am not sure if they have some system issues recently, or this error has been known before.
> 
> All in all nothing to worry about.


Thanks Andreyx,
Other people here told me that in the request email, CO has explicitly mentioned reason of uploading documents. For example, pdf can't be opened, or some information are missing or quality is too low to read the pages.

In my case, she did not mention anything, so I am more confused.

Anyway, I will upload again and send by email as well.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey Guys

Anyone received grant or any update on there application yesterday?

It's really disappointing that for 190 visa subclass there is not much movement from last few weeks whereas for 189 visa people they are getting direct grants just in 30 days.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Yehh!! Thts true.. They processing very slow..the wait is killing..


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> Yehh!! Thts true.. They processing very slow..the wait is killing..


I planned to go for overseas trip in my Christmas holidays but when I see there is not any update. I think I wouldn't be able to make my trip.:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> R33na said:
> 
> 
> > Yehh!! Thts true.. They processing very slow..the wait is killing..
> ...


We are the same! I want to go home this dec for holiday... So I think I'll apply for Bridging B. 
Anyway, do you know if I should email the additional documents to the CO or I just have to upload it to my immiaccount?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> We are the same! I want to go home this dec for holiday... So I think I'll apply for Bridging B.
> Anyway, do you know if I should email the additional documents to the CO or I just have to upload it to my immiaccount?


Hi Panyang

Do both things. 

Email to CO and upload as well. 

Cheers


----------



## caicai888 (Jul 31, 2015)

seems so silent this week, any good news guys, already 5 weeks passed since the CO contacted.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

caicai888 said:


> seems so silent this week, any good news guys, already 5 weeks passed since the CO contacted.


Se here...5 weeks and counting

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Se here...5 weeks and counting
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


HI Gavin

Have you tried calling them?


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

vac2 payment done yesterday, awaiting .........


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> HI Gavin
> 
> Have you tried calling them?


No have not yet done that. Will wait till friday.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

ACS - 03/03/2014
IELTS - 06/12/2014 - Scored 7.5
EOI - 02/01/2015
VISA Applied - Subclass 190 - SA - 06/08/2015
VISA Invitation - 20/09/2015
Medicals - 18/09/2015
PCC - In Progress
VISA GRANT - :fingerscrossed:

Thanks!!


----------



## aman_aus (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi 
\
i have a question that on what basis Case officer is appointed for visa. I mean in some cases CO is appointed within a week and in others it took more than two months.

Do they follow the cap?


----------



## caicai888 (Jul 31, 2015)

Called them this morning, just told me to wait 6-8weeks after submitting the additional documents required by CO. That's really a torture


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

caicai888 said:


> Called them this morning, just told me to wait 6-8weeks after submitting the additional documents required by CO. That's really a torture


Yes it is. 

If you are that busy, how come you are processing 189 visa files really quickly. People are getting direct grants in 20 days. 

For 190 visa you have to wait almost 40-60 days after submission of requested documents. This is so unfair.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Any updates?? Seems very quite.. Keep checking emails many times in a day.. Frustrating :grin:


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

When was ur CO allocated??


caicai888 said:


> Called them this morning, just told me to wait 6-8weeks after submitting the additional documents required by CO. That's really a torture


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> Any updates?? Seems very quite.. Keep checking emails many times in a day.. Frustrating :grin:


Hi R33na 

Nothing at the moment. My agent also sent them email twice but they didn't even reply.

Hopefully we get to hear something from them soon.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

How many weeks u ve paased already??


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> How many weeks u ve paased already??


I applied on 27th August and got CO allocated on 19th Oct. My agent submitted requested documents on the same day. So, waiting till now. 

What about you?


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

So we are in same boat,, see how we go.. Best wishes


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> So we are in same boat,, see how we go.. Best wishes


Same too you. 

Did your try to call them?


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes i did.. I called this monday and she said that ve to wait 3-4weeks and she said there are many pending cases ,, n can be more delayed..


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> Yes i did.. I called this monday and she said that ve to wait 3-4weeks and she said there are many pending cases ,, n can be more delayed..


When you applied and when you got CO allocated?


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

I lodged on 28aug n CO allocated on 12oct .. Submitted docs on 30th oct


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> Yes i did.. I called this monday and she said that ve to wait 3-4weeks and she said there are many pending cases ,, n can be more delayed..


On which date you applied and when you got CO allocated?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> I lodged on 28aug n CO allocated on 12oct .. Submitted docs on 30th oct


Yes you are right. we are on same boat. I am expecting that we get to hear something in next 2 weeks time because once 28 days passed lot of people get response after that.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am in same boat applied on 22 August and CO allocated on 07 October submitted documents same day!!!

People are getting CO allocated in 20-30 days and they don't bother about pending cases. 


g2754deep said:


> R33na said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged on 28aug n CO allocated on 12oct .. Submitted docs on 30th oct
> ...


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Same here......applied on 28th Aug CO allocated 12th OCt
The positive side is that many July applicants are getting grants
Ours is just around the corner.....


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Same here......applied on 28th Aug CO allocated 12th OCt
> The positive side is that many July applicants are getting grants
> Ours is just around the corner.....


Yes thats right.

But this waiting time is really hard for me. I can't even concentrate on my work properly. Looking at this forums all the time. Even I am at work checking this forum and google sheet after every 10 minutes lol.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

g2754deep said:


> Yes thats right.
> 
> But this waiting time is really hard for me. I can't even concentrate on my work properly. Looking at this forums all the time. Even I am at work checking this forum and google sheet after every 10 minutes lol.



Guys...applied on JUly 28...CO allocated and asked for form 80 and other info on Sept 21, provided the form 80 on Sept 23rd.....Since then dead silence..no news..no contact...more than 30 days since CO allocated and additional doc provided...

the wait is really killing me.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Guys...applied on JUly 28...CO allocated and asked for form 80 and other info on Sept 21, provided the form 80 on Sept 23rd.....Since then dead silence..no news..no contact...more than 30 days since CO allocated and additional doc provided...
> 
> the wait is really killing me.


Hi Tashi

I reckon you should call your GSM and get some update from them


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

g2754deep said:


> Hi Tashi
> 
> I reckon you should call your GSM and get some update from them


I emailed them several times and here is their response. 

1) Dear Mr Dorji,

Thank you for your email below. Your visa application is undergoing standard processing and no further documents are required from you at this time.

2) Dear Tashi Dorji,

Thank you for lodging your Australian visa application. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.


You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time.


The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.


Kind Regards,


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Ur timeline s exactly the same like mine.. May be same CO from Adelaide team:blush:just assuming.. Anyway i hope we all get our grants soon..


varunkm1706 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Same here......applied on 28th Aug CO allocated 12th OCt
> The positive side is that many July applicants are getting grants
> Ours is just around the corner.....


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

R33na said:


> I lodged on 28aug n CO allocated on 12oct .. Submitted docs on 30th oct


You might get the response from CO by the end of Nov, as CO normally reply after 28 days time-frame


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey Guys

Anyone got any update on 190 visa?


----------



## Apple Bie (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi All

Just want to make sure: I have submitted all dox and done medicals and PCC at Oct 29th, this means that I have to wait for CO allocation to make first contact with me within 30 days?

Thanks for your help


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Apple Bie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just want to make sure: I have submitted all dox and done medicals and PCC at Oct 29th, this means that I have to wait for CO allocation to make first contact with me within 30 days?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi Apple

If you think you have uploaded all the required documents. You have to wait for CO allocation and for grant. It can be direct grant as well. But it can be more than 30 days.


----------



## BeijingDuck (Nov 6, 2015)

Just registered today, received a grant for 190 (VIC) today. Our timelines: 
IELTS 8.5 in March '15
Skills assessment 133211 (via AIM) in June '15
SS (VIC) July '15
190 Visa lodged (w/ Form80) early August '15
CO Contact (few additional forms + VAC2) end of September '15
Grant 06 November '15

As this forum has been helpful for me during the process I wanted to share back something. So hopefully some of you find this information useful. Hardest part at least for me was AIM - they are pretty strict with their criteria.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hey, I applied for 190 visa on may 7 th. co asked for further details and I sent it on aug 10th.conformation mail came on 24 th aug until now I did get my visa I tried to contact him by mail but no reply. already 6 months over . what to do? anybody experienced this much delay? I am so worried. please reply


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

BeijingDuck said:


> Just registered today, received a grant for 190 (VIC) today. Our timelines:
> IELTS 8.5 in March '15
> Skills assessment 133211 (via AIM) in June '15
> SS (VIC) July '15
> ...


Congrats Mate. Thanks for sharing your timeline. 

It give us some hope that they are processing files and we are not so far then.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> hey, I applied for 190 visa on may 7 th. co asked for further details and I sent it on aug 10th.conformation mail came on 24 th aug until now I did get my visa I tried to contact him by mail but no reply. already 6 months over . what to do? anybody experienced this much delay? I am so worried. please reply


Hey Shamisoman

I think best of option for you is to call them. As its already been more than 6 months now. So you can call them and get update on the status of your application.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hey Shamisoman
> 
> I think best of option for you is to call them. As its already been more than 6 months now. So you can call them and get update on the status of your application.


I already contacted to the number which my co given. the man who took the cakk informed me that we cannot contact the co directly. I don't know what to do


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> I already contacted to the number which my co given. the man who took the cakk informed me that we cannot contact the co directly. I don't know what to do


That's right you can't talk to CO directly. The person whoever picks up your phone next time ask that it's been more than 6 months now. I want to get update. That person would surely able to assist you.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

when I talked with him he gave another number. when I contacted she told its under processing.


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

This week they have only given grants for July applicants. No grants for August applicants.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Hopefully next week Aug applicants get the good news

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MNV said:


> This week they have only given grants for July applicants. No grants for August applicants.


You can check in the tracker, August candidates also got grants this week. Moreover a guy from September got a grant too.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Hopefully next week Aug applicants get the good news
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


hope this happens...

applied on Aug 7th and CO contact on 24th Sept. Request completed on 3rd Oct.No news after that.


----------



## Apple Bie (Nov 1, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hi Apple
> 
> If you think you have uploaded all the required documents. You have to wait for CO allocation and for grant. It can be direct grant as well. But it can be more than 30 days.


Thanks so much deep, do I need to upload from 80 although it is not stated at my list?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Apple Bie said:


> Thanks so much deep, do I need to upload from 80 although it is not stated at my list?


Yes, if you want a direct grant.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

I have applied at 12August, requested by co for more docs at 28 sep. uploaded all the docs at 14 oct . No information since then. called dibp three time and got different reply.
first lady said co did not come back to my case again n it could be mid of nov. adelaide operator said it's 6- 8 weeks after co request document and it could be more.
yesteday I called again to DIBP and strangly after pulling my all details, she was asking when n how I completed my request..I informed her that by online n she was whispering" she has already uploaded her documents at 14 Oct". Might be she was updating status or telling someone.�� And then she said it's 3minths timeframe from CO requested date����.

Now I am confused and worried when Im going to get my grant.

My biggest problem is that I am here at 457 visa and would be travelling at 19 dec and coming back to 18 feb. I know u csn't travel on bridge visa but confused whether this condition apply to me as in my bridge visa it has been mentioned that my bridge visa is not applicable as my other business visa in effective.
Any suggestion/idea?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> I have applied at 12August, requested by co for more docs at 28 sep. uploaded all the docs at 14 oct . No information since then. called dibp three time and got different reply.
> first lady said co did not come back to my case again n it could be mid of nov. adelaide operator said it's 6- 8 weeks after co request document and it could be more.
> yesteday I called again to DIBP and strangly after pulling my all details, she was asking when n how I completed my request..I informed her that by online n she was whispering" she has already uploaded her documents at 14 Oct". Might be she was updating status or telling someone.�� And then she said it's 3minths timeframe from CO requested date����.
> 
> ...



Right now, CO will usually respond within 28-50 days after you uplodad (that's what i see at least) - so nothing to worry about. 

I cant answer about bridging visa.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Right now, CO will usually respond within 28-50 days after you uplodad (that's what i see at least) - so nothing to worry about.
> 
> I cant answer about bridging visa.


Thanks Andrex. In my case more than 28 days already have been passed and not XMAs shutdown is coming so not sure whether would be able to get my visa before next year or not😕


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Thanks Andrex. In my case more than 28 days already have been passed and not XMAs shutdown is coming so not sure whether would be able to get my visa before next year or not😕


28 is minimum. You can not speed the process up, it is still 50 days till Christmas. So nothing to worry about.


----------



## Apple Bie (Nov 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, if you want a direct grant.


Do I need to fill in this form for spouse also??


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

My case is also sometime around your timelines ... but I gave my CO requested docs only on 17th oct and waiting for reply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Apple Bie said:


> Do I need to fill in this form for spouse also??


Yes.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 28 is minimum. You can not speed the process up, it is still 50 days till Christmas. So nothing to worry about.


lets hope for the best.


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> I have applied at 12August, requested by co for more docs at 28 sep. uploaded all the docs at 14 oct . No information since then. called dibp three time and got different reply.
> first lady said co did not come back to my case again n it could be mid of nov. adelaide operator said it's 6- 8 weeks after co request document and it could be more.
> yesteday I called again to DIBP and strangly after pulling my all details, she was asking when n how I completed my request..I informed her that by online n she was whispering" she has already uploaded her documents at 14 Oct". Might be she was updating status or telling someone.�� And then she said it's 3minths timeframe from CO requested date����.
> 
> ...


I think Bridging B will allow you to travel... I will apply for it next week because I will travel before dec and I'm not sure if I'll get my result before I travel...


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hey do you know whether co will take out the pending file before xmas???????????


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi, thashi,
I emailed the case officer twice. but he didn't reply. did you emailed the address which the CO given? what they told when you phoned them?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey ,,,
whats todays news?



Any lucky person got a grant or not?


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

starmoon said:


> Hey ,,,
> whats todays news?
> 
> 
> ...


Do they work on sat sunday ..i am sure not...


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

We are now on the 32nday since case officer contacted us, saw most people getting grants after 45-50 days since contact.


----------



## muraligv (Oct 17, 2015)

*Nov wait*

Total Points: 65 + 5
State: NSW
ANSZCO: 233111; Chemical Engineer
EOI Submission date: 27/10/2015


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Seems they are working Saturdays now saw 3 people from last Saturday and this Saturday who got grants.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Panyang27 said:


> I think Bridging B will allow you to travel... I will apply for it next week because I will travel before dec and I'm not sure if I'll get my result before I travel...


Hi Panyang,

Can I apply bridge visa B as I mentioned that in my bridge visa A it has been mentioned that it's not applicable because of my current business visa in effect. I am confused


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Guys,

I'm uploading docs to the immi account. Couple questions:

In the additional applicant (my wife) section, there's a line item of "Custody, Evidence of" which is "Recommended". Should I upload our marriage certificate, or something else? 

If I upload Marriage Certificate for that, then there's another line item down below "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of", what should I upload for that?

Also, I'm just uploading high resolution color scans of the original documents, not the notarised copies, is that okay?

Thanks!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm uploading docs to the immi account. Couple questions:
> 
> ...


Hello,

If you are uploading Marriage Certificate under "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner", then there is no need to update under line item "Custody, Evidence of".

Also, High Resolution color scans are good enough!! no need of notarized copies.

Thanks!!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks!

Also, the forms 80, 1221 etc .. do I fill them in Acrobat, save and upload or have to print all the pages, scan, convert to PDF then upload?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Thanks! Also, the forms 80, 1221 etc .. do I fill them in Acrobat, save and upload or have to print all the pages, scan, convert to PDF then upload?


Print last page, sign, scan and merge


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, the forms 80, 1221 etc .. do I fill them in Acrobat, save and upload or have to print all the pages, scan, convert to PDF then upload?


You need to download the form, fill it (make sure you don't close it in between as it will not get saved), finish it and then take print out, scan it and then upload!!

Thanks!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Print last page, sign, scan and merge


Sure that works? Will definitely save lots of time and effort if it does.

Also, do I upload school certificates or just the highest qualification certificate?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> You need to download the form, fill it (make sure you don't close it in between as it will not get saved), finish it and then take print out, scan it and then upload!! Thanks!


You can use foxit pdf and close, open as many times as you like


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can use foxit pdf and close, open as many times as you like


didn;'t knew that!

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Sure that works? Will definitely save lots of time and effort if it does. Also, do I upload school certificates or just the highest qualification certificate?


It works. 

My agent uploaded only higher education, i asked my other agent (friend) he said no need for school cert also.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It works.
> 
> My agent uploaded only higher education, i asked my other agent (friend) he said no need for school cert also.


Great, thanks! 

The "change in circumstances" form, where to submit /upload that one? We had a baby and need to add her as an additional applicant. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Start of new week. So, hopefully this week is for August applicants. 


If anyone get to hear something please share here


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Sure will.. Hopefully I can start the messaging.. Lol

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Sure will.. Hopefully I can start the messaging.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hahah. It's not that far bro now. We almost there.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

92 days and counting...ray2:ray2:ray:ray:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> 92 days and counting...ray2:ray2:ray:ray:


 I have analysed the grants/applications trends quite a lot.

I believe that the months of may-june-july-august are the heaviest for DIBP and the average waiting time increases to 70-90 days, compared to 50-60 during other periods. Well, this is based on relatively small sample on myimmitracker.


----------



## desideep (Jul 15, 2015)

applied on 4th august and still waiting for the grant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

desideep said:


> applied on 4th august and still waiting for the grant.


Did CO got in touch?


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

*Statistics*



andreyx108b said:


> I have analysed the grants/applications trends quite a lot.
> 
> I believe that the months of may-june-july-august are the heaviest for DIBP and the average waiting time increases to 70-90 days, compared to 50-60 during other periods. Well, this is based on relatively small sample on myimmitracker.


Dear Andrey,

Thank you for your analyses.
I would like to ask your opinion if DIBP has a priority for certain occupation codes for faster processing. 
It is strange when some people receive a visa after less than 25 days and some have to wait for months... 
Also, I don't understand why so few grants and CO allocated to 190 applicants while for 189, which is in lower priority group according to DIBP the applicants process much faster. :confused2:

Regards,
Eugene


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

After importing the application,where can i see all documents that are uploaded by my consultant and medical report too...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Eugenezh said:


> Dear Andrey, Thank you for your analyses. I would like to ask your opinion if DIBP has a priority for certain occupation codes for faster processing. It is strange when some people receive a visa after less than 25 days and some have to wait for months... Also, I don't understand why so few grants and CO allocated to 190 applicants while for 189, which is in lower priority group according to DIBP the applicants process much faster. :confused2: Regards, Eugene


No, no priority for job codes.

Its seems its just pure luck - some COs clear their files quicker and get on to new ones straight away, while others are a bit not as fast.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> No, no priority for job codes.
> 
> Its seems its just pure luck - some COs clear their files quicker and get on to new ones straight away, while others are a bit not as fast.


Another trend that I see is that ONSHORE applicant are being processed quite faster the OFFSHORE.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Eugenezh said:


> Another trend that I see is that ONSHORE applicant are being processed quite faster the OFFSHORE.




Yes, thats also the case. I guess with onshore candiadetes all their checks have been done before they were granted initial visa - so it speeds the process up. 

When did you lodge your application?


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, thats also the case. I guess with onshore candiadetes all their checks have been done before they were granted initial visa - so it speeds the process up.
> 
> When did you lodge your application?


Thanks for your answers Andrey,

I lodged my application on September 29th.
Lodged for VISA 190.

BY THE WAY, I haven't been allocated a case officer yet, today 6 weeks passed since lodging.:confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Eugenezh said:


> Thanks for your answers Andrey,
> 
> I lodged my application on September 29th.
> Lodged for VISA 190.
> ...


Did you submit your PCCs, form 80/1221 and Medicals? 

If you did then you may well be in for a direct grant, and 6 weeks is OK. 

If you did not submit - then you may well get a CO requesting these any time soon.


----------



## desideep (Jul 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Did CO got in touch?


CO asked for form 80 on 25th september, uploaded them on 28th September.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Let me know as soon as you get the grant... Hopefully mine will be a day or two after yours as I submitted the documents on 1st October

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you submit your PCCs, form 80/1221 and Medicals?
> 
> If you did then you may well be in for a direct grant, and 6 weeks is OK.
> 
> If you did not submit - then you may well get a CO requesting these any time soon.


I haven't submitted a PCC and form 1221.
I submitted form 80 and Medicals.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

GavinMiranda said:


> Let me know as soon as you get the grant... Hopefully mine will be a day or two after yours as I submitted the documents on 1st October
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Gavin, 
I have no CO yet. 
Do you have a CO allocated?


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Eugenezh said:


> Hi Gavin,
> I have no CO yet.
> Do you have a CO allocated?


Yup...on the 1st

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

GavinMiranda said:


> Yup...on the 1st
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


which documents were you asked to provide after CO allocation?


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Same documents which I uploaded as they were not able to open it.vetassess docs

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

GavinMiranda said:


> Same documents which I uploaded as they were not able to open it.vetassess docs
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ok, lets keep in touch.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

You need upload pcc or else direct grant is out of the question

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Eugenezh said:


> Ok, lets keep in touch.


Sure...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

GavinMiranda said:


> You need upload pcc or else direct grant is out of the question
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank Gavin, Unfortunately, I don't count on a direct grant. I am not able to have the PCC to my hands, the rule in my country is that PCC arrives directly to the Embassy, than when CO asks for one, I should tell him that it is in the Australian Embassy.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Eugenezh said:


> Thank Gavin, Unfortunately, I don't count on a direct grant. I am not able to have the PCC to my hands, the rule in my country is that PCC arrives directly to the Embassy, than when CO asks for one, I should tell him that it is in the Australian Embassy.


Oh okay... Anyway all the best and hope you get your grant soon and then we can catch up down under 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a question, I submitted the form 80 for myself and spouse, and. Form 1221 only for my spouse as it was a recommended document for him but not for me. Should thee 1221 be uploaded for both of us? Its not often that they ask forr this one?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rhino12 said:


> I have a question, I submitted the form 80 for myself and spouse, and. Form 1221 only for my spouse as it was a recommended document for him but not for me. Should thee 1221 be uploaded for both of us? Its not often that they ask forr this one? Thanks


Yea. Its better to upload for both.


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dear All,

Finally the wait is over. I rcvd the grant letter this morning for me, spouse and my son. 
I am grateful to this forum and to the amazing members. Salute to you.
At the sametime I regret that I used an agent, who is so called MARA agent, almost for nothing though they are no 1 in Bangladesh as some people claim. I got more than 5 wrong information from them.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Please share your timelines

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Dear All, Finally the wait is over. I rcvd the grant letter this morning for me, spouse and my son. I am grateful to this forum and to the amazing members. Salute to you. At the sametime I regret that I used an agent, who is so called MARA agent, almost for nothing though they are no 1 in Bangladesh as some people claim. I got more than 5 wrong information from them.


Congrats! Please share your timeline.


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Timeline : Bam2015*

Occupation : Production Manager(Manufacturing)
Skill assess. submitted : 20 Dec 2014
Skill Assess. ok : 20 March 2015
EOI Sub : 29 Jun 2015
Invitation : 14 Jul 2015
Visa Lodgement : 27 Aug 2015 by agent
CO Contact : 21 Oct 2015 for PCC/Med/Proof of Eng for spouse
Invoice rcvd for VAC2 : 30 Oct 2015
VAC2 Paid 02 Nov 2015
Granted on 10/NOV/2015 (SA state nomination, Visa 190)


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. I rcvd the grant letter this morning for me, spouse and my son.
> I am grateful to this forum and to the amazing members. Salute to you.
> At the sametime I regret that I used an agent, who is so called MARA agent, almost for nothing though they are no 1 in Bangladesh as some people claim. I got more than 5 wrong information from them.


Congratulations


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. I rcvd the grant letter this morning for me, spouse and my son.
> I am grateful to this forum and to the amazing members. Salute to you.
> At the sametime I regret that I used an agent, who is so called MARA agent, almost for nothing though they are no 1 in Bangladesh as some people claim. I got more than 5 wrong information from them.


Congrats BAM2015 for your grant. Enjoy your time


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hey Gavin

Hopefully we are not far away now. As people from August month started getting grants.


----------



## gary2 (Oct 28, 2015)

Happy Diwali all !!! Today I received my ss 190 visa, applied on 18aug 2015!! 
Good luck guys


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

gary2 said:


> Happy Diwali all !!! Today I received my ss 190 visa, applied on 18aug 2015!!
> Good luck guys


Congrats. Please share your time-line 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

gary2 said:


> Happy Diwali all !!! Today I received my ss 190 visa, applied on 18aug 2015!!
> Good luck guys


Congrats Gary... Can you please share your timelines

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gary2 (Oct 28, 2015)

__________________
190 VISA APPLIED (act) - 18 August 2015
CO allocated- 2 October 2015, REQUESTED DOCUMENTS- form 80 n birth certificate 
Submitted Documents- 13 October, 2015
Grant- 11 November 2015


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

gary2 said:


> __________________
> 190 VISA APPLIED (act) - 18 August 2015
> CO allocated- 2 October 2015, REQUESTED DOCUMENTS- form 80 n birth certificate
> Submitted Documents- 13 October, 2015
> Grant- 11 November 2015


Congrats Gary for your grant


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats Gary!!!


gary2 said:


> Happy Diwali all !!! Today I received my ss 190 visa, applied on 18aug 2015!!
> Good luck guys


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

Congratulations to ppl who got the grant ... I wanted to check if the phone theory is still working ? 
Visa lodged 18 August 2015 NSW 
CO allocated September 29, 2015
Request complete October 26, 2025 

Just wondering if calling DIBP to check ' if everything is complete 'has any role in expediting the process of the issuance of grant ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

skhoja said:


> Congratulations to ppl who got the grant ... I wanted to check if the phone theory is still working ?
> Visa lodged 18 August 2015 NSW
> CO allocated September 29, 2015
> Request complete October 26, 2025
> ...


I don't think so it's helping bcoz in my case I called multiple time and everytime I have been asked to wait 😢.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Congrats Gary!!!


congrats gary, seriously it's very strange. I can see many people who has applied visa after me got their grant earlier but for me they always say wait n wait.
n they advised my co has been moved to another case after he requested documents n no co officer has been assigned yet again.

it's kind of annoying n strange


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks anjsmart... Good luck to you. Hope u hear soon. Also ppl who have got the grant recently can share if they called it not and if there is any association ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsjustme (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I've just recently changed my EOI to include NSW state sponsorship and was wondering whether there was any sort of consistency/pattern to the timeline between submitting the EOI and receiving the NSW invite?

Just trying to figure out when to start getting my hopes up to expect something.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey Guys 

Anyone received grant or any update?:juggle:


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

No update as of now :-(

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> No update as of now :-(
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



They are taking so long. I feel bad when I see people getting direct grants in 16 days, but for reviewing old files they are too busy.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Patience is all that is required as we don't have any other option.
Hopefully our grants will come soon...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Patience is all that is required as we don't have any other option.
> Hopefully our grants will come soon...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes you are right. I was planning to go on holidays in my Christmas break but I think I have to postpone my plan now.


----------



## DylanAung (Oct 30, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Congrats. Please share your time-line
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


It seems 190 state nominations visas invites are sent within four weeks, quite fast. Planning for my sister who will apply NSW sponsored 190 visa. She can expect the invite within four weeks after EOI lodged as long as she get 60 points? 

Thank you.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Hopefully by then we will get the grants...lets wait and watch what's in store for us

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Hopefully by then we will get the grants...lets wait and watch what's in store for us
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hope so. .. Update me Gavin when you get to hear something. After you I will feel that I am close now because our timeline is pretty close


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Sure will..but there is no specific sequence I'm which grants are given... If you get yours before mine, pls share the same

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Sure will..but there is no specific sequence I'm which grants are given... If you get yours before mine, pls share the same
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes sure mate


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

Guys I have applied for 190 ...Case Officer has been appointed. I would like to know are they going to conduct interview? If yes how will it be and what could they ask. I need to prepare myself so if we have anybody who has gone through this please guide me..I will really appreciate it.....thanks waiting for reply.....


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Mahesh16389 said:


> Guys I have applied for 190 ...Case Officer has been appointed. I would like to know are they going to conduct interview? If yes how will it be and what could they ask. I need to prepare myself so if we have anybody who has gone through this please guide me..I will really appreciate it.....thanks waiting for reply.....


No interviews. CO may ask for additional documents or give a direct grant. 
When did you apply for the visa?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

Well CO was appointed last week.... I applied for Visa mid of last month cant remember the exact date now.....thanks for reply though...


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Mahesh16389 said:


> Well CO was appointed last week.... I applied for Visa mid of last month cant remember the exact date now.....thanks for reply though...


No problem. Tk care and hope you get your grant soon 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

thanks....


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Mahesh16389 said:


> Guys I have applied for 190 ...Case Officer has been appointed. I would like to know are they going to conduct interview? If yes how will it be and what could they ask. I need to prepare myself so if we have anybody who has gone through this please guide me..I will really appreciate it.....thanks waiting for reply.....


there is no interview process in 190 visa they just sent you email if need more information.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Yes you are right. I was planning to go on holidays in my Christmas break but I think I have to postpone my plan now.


why you want to postpone ur vacation plan as if u r on workvisa in australia, u can travel.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> why you want to postpone ur vacation plan as if u r on workvisa in australia, u can travel.


Yes I have workvisa but the thing is I am planning to go to USA and I don't have USA visa yet. There will be more chances for me to get the USA visa if I have Australian permanent residency.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

50 days passed, no sign of a CO. Sigh. Sitting tight.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> 50 days passed, no sign of a CO. Sigh. Sitting tight.


Holidays coming up so that will add to the delay. 

Thankfully I intend to migrate in April so I'm not in a hurry but it's always great to be done with the process. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> Holidays coming up so that will add to the delay.
> 
> Thankfully I intend to migrate in April so I'm not in a hurry but it's always great to be done with the process.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Exactly my worry is. Hope I get something before 15th December, else it will be pushed to Jan/Feb. 

If I get a visa, I forsee myself travelling to Oz in July. Based on the visa outcome, will plan my next move. 

Cheers.

PS. Its great to see you getting VICSS, so they considered your whole experience.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> 50 days passed, no sign of a CO. Sigh. Sitting tight.



Hey Raj

Dont worry mate. I got my CO allocated on 54th day..


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

I got 190 invite today, i tried to apply but it hanged when i click the pay now button when i tried again it says the link was used already, has this happened to anyone too? do you think i can still apply after this?

I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Are you referring to NSW invite for SS?

If yes then write back to NSW dept and explain them the problem you are facing. They will resend you the payment link in an email.




arlmz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got 190 invite today, i tried to apply but it hanged when i click the pay now button when i tried again it says the link was used already, has this happened to anyone too? do you think i can still apply after this?
> 
> I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Are you referring to NSW invite for SS?
> 
> If yes then write back to NSW dept and explain them the problem you are facing. They will resend you the payment link in an email.



yes NSW SS, i received an invitation today. i i emailed them already, i wanted to know if it happened to someone, im so worried that i will not get another chance to apply, im not even sure if my files were uploaded. thank you for your reply btw.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This has happened to quite a few people in the past. Nothing to be worried about.

Just wait for their reply and then take next steps.






arlmz said:


> yes NSW SS, i received an invitation today. i i emailed them already, i wanted to know if it happened to someone, im so worried that i will not get another chance to apply, im not even sure if my files were uploaded. thank you for your reply btw.


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This has happened to quite a few people in the past. Nothing to be worried about.
> 
> Just wait for their reply and then take next steps.



oh, thank you so much.. that's all i needed to hear. Bless you.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This has happened to quite a few people in the past. Nothing to be worried about.
> 
> Just wait for their reply and then take next steps.


Hi Jeeten#80..You have been source of inspiration and extreme help in this forum almost on every issues and topics....I wish you continue providing that information and moral support to all of us who are in need of guidance and support.

May God Bless You!


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Income-tax documents have different address than my present address*

Hi,

I need advice on documents required for 190 visa application process.

1) My income-tax documents have different address than my present address

Actually the PAN card, as we say in India, was obtained in 2006 and then I didnt changed the address in that. So even when I am staying at different address since 2010, my tax filing document reflects the old address in all years' tax filing upto 2015.

Would this be a problem? Do I need to do anything about this discrepancy? If so, how.

Please guide


Quote:
Originally Posted by kasi.maddula
I am not sure about address on tax returns but they will check for the company details, year and your persan details like name dob etc. This is just a supporting doc for your employment. Dont worry much about address. But to confirm put in our forum where more people can see advice. Its my personal opinion anyway.

Regards,
Kasi Maddula


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Tashi_Norem for your kind words.




Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Jeeten#80..You have been source of inspiration and extreme help in this forum almost on every issues and topics....I wish you continue providing that information and moral support to all of us who are in need of guidance and support.
> 
> May God Bless You!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY this should NOT be a major reason for concern.

You can anyways give this explanation to the CO if he asks you regarding the difference in address.


*Another thing for future reference*, THE Address which is tagged to your PAN card should be mapped to your Permanent Address (provided someone is staying there).

*ELSE*

Get it updated to your present address, process is very simple and happens within 21 days of application.




amebadha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need advice on documents required for 190 visa application process.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IDEALLY this should NOT be a major reason for concern.
> 
> You can anyways give this explanation to the CO if he asks you regarding the difference in address.
> 
> ...


Is PAN mandatory? I'm not even providing PAN / tax details? Do you think it could be a problem? 

I'm not claiming work experience points. 

Thanks 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PAN isn't Mandatory but could be uploaded as a National Identity Document.






3br4h!m said:


> Is PAN mandatory? I'm not even providing PAN / tax details? Do you think it could be a problem?
> 
> I'm not claiming work experience points.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> PAN isn't Mandatory but could be uploaded as a National Identity Document.


Ohk but generally.. Does the CO ask about tax payment history? The reason I ask is because my tax history is complicated. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ALL depends on a case by case basis.

But I have seen instances where CO has asked for TAX related documents. This is asked to provide more evidence for ones job history.

You never know for sure until a CO asks for it.



3br4h!m said:


> Ohk but generally.. Does the CO ask about tax payment history? The reason I ask is because my tax history is complicated.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ALL depends on a case by case basis. But I have seen instances where CO has asked for TAX related documents. This is asked to provide more evidence for ones job history. You never know for sure until a CO asks for it.


They may ask to verify employment.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They may ask to verify employment.


Darn, I'm in trouble then! 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Darn, I'm in trouble then! Sent from my Moto X Play


They wont ask you, you are not claiming points


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They wont ask you, you are not claiming points


I really really hope so otherwise I'm in deep mess. I didn't claim work experience for the same reason otherwise I'd have 70points. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> I really really hope so otherwise I'm in deep mess. I didn't claim work experience for the same reason otherwise I'd have 70points.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


but for tge employment reference you can provide salary slip or bank statement as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> but for tge employment reference you can provide salary slip or bank statement as well.


It wont be required. He is not claiming points.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> but for tge employment reference you can provide salary slip or bank statement as well.


Yes I can provide bank statements but the problem is that the account is now closed and I only have statements of 2013 and 2014, not the whole 5yrs duration of the employment. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Jeeten.

One more query:

1) Do we need to add Form 1281-Australian Values Statement ?
2) I have a close relative in Australia. Now how to prove this relationship in a document and under which heading in the document upload section. i.e.'Relationship - relative, evidence of' ? or under 'close and continuing association with australia'

Thanks
amebadha



Jeeten#80 said:


> IDEALLY this should NOT be a major reason for concern.
> 
> You can anyways give this explanation to the CO if he asks you regarding the difference in address.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - I have never heard of such a requirement for *Form 1281-Australian Values Statement*. So in my view this shouldn't be required.
HOWEVER people who have been asked for such a thing should answer this.

2 - IF you are applying for SKILLED IMMIGRATION then this isn't required. I have been through the same phase & my friends back in Australia advised not to complicate the case more by putting references.

Based on merit the application will go through, adding more sometimes creates more dependencies on the application with additional checks.



amebadha said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> 
> One more query:
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - I have never heard of such a requirement for Form 1281-Australian Values Statement. So in my view this shouldn't be required. HOWEVER people who have been asked for such a thing should answer this. 2 - IF you are applying for SKILLED IMMIGRATION then this isn't required. I have been through the same phase & my friends back in Australia advised not to complicate the case more by putting references. Based on merit the application will go through, adding more sometimes creates more dependencies on the application with additional checks.


Form 1281 - is being asked on a regular basis.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go, this answers your 1st query.

Thank you andreyx108b, for putting light on this.






andreyx108b said:


> Form 1281 - is being asked on a regular basis.





Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - I have never heard of such a requirement for *Form 1281-Australian Values Statement*. So in my view this shouldn't be required.
> HOWEVER people who have been asked for such a thing should answer this.
> 
> 2 - IF you are applying for SKILLED IMMIGRATION then this isn't required. I have been through the same phase & my friends back in Australia advised not to complicate the case more by putting references.
> ...





amebadha said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> 
> One more query:
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Form 1281 - is being asked on a regular basis.


So everyone should submit this or just those who have a connection in Australia? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Form 1281 - is being asked on a regular basis.


Is there a list somewhere of documents and forms to submit for direct grant. If not ur website should definitely have one  

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## kulznguyen (Mar 14, 2015)

*Please check my following documents*

I've got invitation from NSW on 12/11/2015 after submitting EOI on 21/08. 

I have 60 pts + 5 from NSW nomination from: 

Age: 23 - 25
Bachelor of Accounting: 15
PTE: Superior: 20 

I just need to submit them the mandatory documents including: 

Bio-data page of passport *
Current skills assessment from relevant assessing authority * 
English language ability test results – IELTS/OET/TOEFLiBT/PTE/CAE * 
Educational qualifications *
Full curriculum vitae/resume *

Am I correct? About medical checkup, when should I do that?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The invitation that you have received is the Invitation for applying for NSW SS Nomination AND NOT VISA Invitation.

You know have 14 days to apply for SS Nomination.

*For NSW nomination for the 190 visa, the application fee is:*
$300 for applicants applying from outside Australia
$330 (GST included) for applicants applying from within Australia


REF: *Skilled nominated migration (190)*


MEDICALS isn't required at this stage.



kulznguyen said:


> I've got invitation from NSW on 12/11/2015 after submitting EOI on 21/08.
> 
> I have 60 pts + 5 from NSW nomination from:
> 
> ...


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you Jeeten.

You have given great advice for query 2. Now I wont bother DIBP with additional non-required documents.



Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - I have never heard of such a requirement for *Form 1281-Australian Values Statement*. So in my view this shouldn't be required.
> HOWEVER people who have been asked for such a thing should answer this.
> 
> 2 - IF you are applying for SKILLED IMMIGRATION then this isn't required. I have been through the same phase & my friends back in Australia advised not to complicate the case more by putting references.
> ...


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you andreyx108b for clarifying the things.

I will keep it ready. So that it can uploaded immidiately, if asked by the CO.




andreyx108b said:


> Form 1281 - is being asked on a regular basis.


----------



## kulznguyen (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you for your response, so after I paid $300 and applied for this. What's next ?


----------



## naveensyd (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted my Eoi for nsw in August 
2015 for occupation 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
I haven recieved any invite or communication.

Can any one suggest what would my status...
My details are as below 

Total points : 70
State : NSW
ANSZCO: 262112
EOI Submission date: 05/08/2015


----------



## naveensyd (Nov 14, 2015)

*EOI for 190 submitted August 2015*

Hi,

I had applied for NSW Eoi for 190 visa for occupation ICT Security Specialist 
But I haven recieved any update as yet.please suggest what could be the reason.
My details are as below

Total Points : 70
State : NSW
EOI submission date : 05.Aug.2015
ANSZCO: 262112

Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.



naveensyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for NSW Eoi for 190 visa for occupation ICT Security Specialist
> But I haven recieved any update as yet.please suggest what could be the reason.
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

naveensyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for NSW Eoi for 190 visa for occupation ICT Security Specialist
> But I haven recieved any update as yet.please suggest what could be the reason.
> ...


ICT Security Specialist is not included in NSW Skilled Occupation list, so you will not receive an invitation to your EOI.


----------



## gurpreet2015 (Nov 15, 2015)

hi 
guys, i am new to forum
i need information on 489 visa
i am cook 
could plz help me, which state should i apply for sponsorship nsw or sa, from where i get easily and quickly sposorship

thanks
gurpreet


----------



## naveensyd (Nov 14, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> ICT Security Specialist is not included in NSW Skilled Occupation list, so you will not receive an invitation to your EOI.


But it is included in CSOL so I applied.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

kulznguyen said:


> Thank you for your response, so after I paid $300 and applied for this. What's next ?




nothing u can do except wait for actual skill select invitation. right now just upload all the asked documents n pay fee. after that u will ger actual skill select inviation based on ur points n queue. n when u get skill select invitation then only u have to pay full fee and big list of documents including medical

All the best.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

naveensyd said:


> But it is included in CSOL so I applied.


Being on the CSOL doesn't mean that any particular state will sponsor the occupation. You will need to look for another state to sponsor or else find an employer to sponsor you.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

naveensyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my Eoi for nsw in August
> 2015 for occupation 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
> ...


Did you apply in the nsw site for SS. Don't just wait after submitting the EOI.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

sadly, this thread is being hijacked by all kinds of common questions apart from "August Applicants" Status.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Did you apply in the nsw site for SS. Don't just wait after submitting the EOI.
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


What do u mean by "Don't just wait after submitting the EOI." ?

Do we have to apply on NSW site seperately after submitting EOI for 190 on skillselect ?

OR we have to wait for them to invite us and then start the further process on NSW site ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

FOR NSW SS Nominaiton:

1 - Submit EOI for NSW
2 - WAIT for NSW to invite you to apply for NSW SS Nomination


For detailed process read this *Skilled nominated migration (190)*





smsingh13 said:


> What do u mean by "Don't just wait after submitting the EOI." ?
> 
> Do we have to apply on NSW site seperately after submitting EOI for 190 on skillselect ?
> 
> OR we have to wait for them to invite us and then start the further process on NSW site ?


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> FOR NSW SS Nominaiton:
> 
> 1 - Submit EOI for NSW
> 2 - WAIT for NSW to invite you to apply for NSW SS Nomination
> ...


Same is my understanding too. But, the message on which I had commented is misleading.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> What do u mean by "Don't just wait after submitting the EOI." ?
> 
> Do we have to apply on NSW site seperately after submitting EOI for 190 on skillselect ?
> 
> OR we have to wait for them to invite us and then start the further process on NSW site ?


I see many people here first apply EOI on skill select and then submit SS on the states website I am not sure about NSW but that is what I did for VIC State sponsorship.. that way the invite is faster

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

Dear Admin,

Please help us, this thread is for applicants applied for there visa in August month to track there application status and progress.

People are asking questions related to EOI and state sponsorship on this thread which is not the right thread.

Everyone it's a request please help us to follow the thread more efficiently.
Please only put question related to this thread.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Fully agree!!
There are seperate threads for information on EOI and state sponsorship.



VickyNZ said:


> Dear Admin,
> 
> Please help us, this thread is for applicants applied for there visa in August month to track there application status and progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey August applicants

Any update guys?


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

shri078 said:


> I see many people here first apply EOI on skill select and then submit SS on the states website I am not sure about NSW but that is what I did for VIC State sponsorship.. that way the invite is faster
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


What is the experts advice for doing the same for NSW ?

As per NSW site, it is not to be done.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Good news guys... Got d golden mail just now...
I called them 3 hrs back and got the mail now... Calling them after waiting for 47 days worked...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Good news guys... Got d golden mail just now...
> I called them 3 hrs back and got the mail now... Calling them after waiting for 47 days worked...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. What is your timeline.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> Good news guys... Got d golden mail just now...
> I called them 3 hrs back and got the mail now... Calling them after waiting for 47 days worked...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Congrats bro :drum:


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

CK13 said:


> Congratulations. What is your timeline.


Visa app 17th Aug
Co contacted on 1st Oct..
Docs submitted on 1st Oct
Called today morn n got the grant in 3 hrs

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Congrats.. So happy for u.. Now we can start back counting..thts sign of start hoping..as i was losing my hope.. Congrats again to u n ur family n best of luck for ur future endeavours :+1:?:+1:?


GavinMiranda said:


> Good news guys... Got d golden mail just now...
> I called them 3 hrs back and got the mail now... Calling them after waiting for 47 days worked...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

GavinMiranda said:


> Visa app 17th Aug
> Co contacted on 1st Oct..
> Docs submitted on 1st Oct
> Called today morn n got the grant in 3 hrs
> ...


Congrats Gavin
Can I ask, which team follow your case?


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

GSM ADELAIDE

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## desideep (Jul 15, 2015)

GavinMiranda said:


> GSM ADELAIDE
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


COngrats Brother,

What number did you call on?


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

desideep said:


> COngrats Brother,
> 
> What number did you call on?


00 61 7 3136 7000 this is the number

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats ......Wish you all the best for your next step in OZ.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

BAM2015 said:


> Congrats ......Wish you all the best for your next step in OZ.


Thanks buddy

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations Gavin.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

do you knowwhen holidays starts in Australia(DIBP)


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Mid Dec I guess

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> do you knowwhen holidays starts in Australia(DIBP)


I think around 18th-23rd of December.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

shamisoman said:


> do you knowwhen holidays starts in Australia(DIBP)


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks guys...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy (Nov 4, 2015)

Bridging Visa A (190) granted - 2nd November 2015
WA State Sponsored
Uploaded all documents and Medical - 11th November 2015
No indication of form 80 and form 1221
ANZSCO code 3121-13
No case officer assigned, as of today, 16/11/15

From what I've read over the previous pages on this thread, a case officer is assigned between two to four weeks normally. But maybe as much as eight weeks.

Considering the Christmas Holidays, I assume that the visa may take until February to be granted. All going well.

In regards to the Form 80 or 1221, are these forms issued via a link from the cases officer? Do I have to find the document online, complete it and upload myself? It states under the uploaded document list that there are no admin forms. Can I assume that this is where any further forms will be posted for me to complete? It's a little confusing.

Is there an average process time for WA State Sponsored 190 visas at the moment?


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

congrads gary


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

congrads miranda boy


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

Congrads dude ... what was your assement in progress started date by co? CO contacted me on 2nd Oct but I was able to submit all documents by 17th October. And my assessment in progress start date was 21 st october, so I guess I may have to wait for 2 more weeks.


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hope I get the grant in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks guys

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Congrats Gavin.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




GavinMiranda said:


> Good news guys... Got d golden mail just now...
> I called them 3 hrs back and got the mail now... Calling them after waiting for 47 days worked...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

thanks,


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey August applicants

Any grant today or any other update>?
:confused2:


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

congrats Gravin,you are lucky. I called trice but told to waits. its already 7 months over after submitting my application.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Congrats bro :drum:


Deep,

Had u applied under System Analyst category ?

With how many points (including SS) ?


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

Congratulations Gavin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> congrats Gravin,you are lucky. I called trice but told to waits. its already 7 months over after submitting my application.


7 Months?? Did u submit all documents? No reason given for delay? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Deep,
> 
> Had u applied under System Analyst category ?
> 
> With how many points (including SS) ?


Hey Bro

I applied for External Auditor. 

Cheers


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Deep,
> 
> Had u applied under System Analyst category ?
> 
> With how many points (including SS) ?


Hey Bro

I applied for External Auditor. I applied with 60 points. I got State sponsorship from South Australia.

Cheers


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

my co asked for one document and I submitted it on aug 8. co sent a conformation mail on 24 aug. I mailed him twice, but no reply. when I rung, they told me to wait its under processing. I am really worried I don't know what to do


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> my co asked for one document and I submitted it on aug 8. co sent a conformation mail on 24 aug. I mailed him twice, but no reply. when I rung, they told me to wait its under processing. I am really worried I don't know what to do


Wow 7 Months is a long time. Does that include the time that u took to reply or use been just waiting? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> my co asked for one document and I submitted it on aug 8. co sent a conformation mail on 24 aug. I mailed him twice, but no reply. when I rung, they told me to wait its under processing. I am really worried I don't know what to do


Could you share your timeline please?

They might be verifying your job. If you have claimed points for work.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Could you share your timeline please?
> 
> They might be verifying your job. If you have claimed points for work.


Yes I thought so too.. If u claim work experience points then there there's complication 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

Shamisoman, we also have the same situation. We submitted all the required documents Oct 26. Day before we received a call for verification of job and office and today we received request for additional documents from another CO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Yes I thought so too.. If u claim work experience points then there there's complication
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Yes, they call at your workplace and check your roles and responsibilities.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

co sent an email on 6th aug and I submitted it on 9 th aug


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

skhoja said:


> Shamisoman, we also have the same situation. We submitted all the required documents Oct 26. Day before we received a call for verification of job and office and today we received request for additional documents from another CO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't worry guys. We all get our grants soon. They are speeding up process now. As people for 190 visa are getting grants quickly now. So don't worry.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

yes,a cal came to my hospital where I work.thet taked with my superior, after a week they asked for another document. iam so worried


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> yes,a cal came to my hospital where I work.thet taked with my superior, after a week they asked for another document. iam so worried


Don't worry. Verification takes time.. If u have more than one work episode then even more so

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

I think. verification finished. just need to take a decision on it. last week when I called them, she told just wait for 3 more weeks to get a decision or they ask for any further document.


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy (Nov 4, 2015)

Is there anyone here that has submitted a WA state sponsored 190 visa application?

Any idea of the average process time at the moment?


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

Need some help: 
visa lodged August 18 
CO contact : September 29 
Documents submitted Oct 26 
Verification call November 15
Additional documents required November 17

I am thinking to take this opportunity of submitting additional documents to update by passport details. Which form should I be filling 929 or 1023 ? 
I am NOT the principal applicant. The change is only in my and my sons passport that we got them renewed as they were to expire in March 2016. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZArsh (Feb 25, 2015)

Dears 

I just wanted to share Good news with all. Allhamudulilah I have received Golden email as Grant for self and family being sent today 17 Nov.

I am silent viewer of this page to get motivation from all the forum members who Got grant or inprocess of Grand. I am sure time will come for all who are inprocess of getting the Grants

I have applied through agent and no interaction done with Austrailain Immigration office as totally left my/family Faith to Allah

Below are my timelines to share

EOI submitted: 6th July
Invitation: 14th Aug
visa lodged 17th Aug 
CO contact : 30th Sept
Medical: 1st Oct 
Documents submitted:12 Oct 
Visa Grant email: 17 Nov

Best of luck to all 

Thanks once again

Zeeshan


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

ZArsh said:


> Dears
> 
> I just wanted to share Good news with all. Allhamudulilah I have received Golden email as Grant for self and family being sent today 17 Nov.
> 
> ...


Which occuptation and how many points ?


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I applied for 189 190(NSW SS) by end of October'15.

Occupation 263111 - Computer Network & System Engineer.

Points Break Up - 

Age - 30

Exp - 15 (8 years + , after deducting 2 years by ACS).

Edu - 15

Total 60.

NSW SS - 5(as & when as I get..)


Any idea, by when can I expect the invite?


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 189 190(NSW SS) by end of October'15.
> 
> ...


What about your English score ?


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Its an Avg of 7, with least 6 in Reading.

Thats why applied for NSW SS, & 189.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

ZArsh said:


> Dears
> 
> I just wanted to share Good news with all. Allhamudulilah I have received Golden email as Grant for self and family being sent today 17 Nov.
> 
> ...



Congradulations and all the best..

regards


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Listening	7.5

Reading - 6

Writing - 6.5

Speaking -7


Over all - 7


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks like I'm flying the flag for Western Australia on here at the moment.


----------



## ZArsh (Feb 25, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Which occuptation and how many points ?


ICT Project Manager 135112 with 65 points

Sorry forgot to mention state its SA-190 visa

rgds


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

ZArsh said:


> Dears
> 
> I just wanted to share Good news with all. Allhamudulilah I have received Golden email as Grant for self and family being sent today 17 Nov.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ZArsh
May I know, is it done by Adelaide Team?


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hey, skhoja,what document they asked to you?


----------



## ZArsh (Feb 25, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> Congratulations ZArsh
> May I know, is it done by Adelaide Team?


Thanks; its GSM Adelaide


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Salam Hcelgoog; what is Form 815 please?


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

engfahmi said:


> Salam Hcelgoog; what is Form 815 please?


Walekum alslam engfahmi
It's a health undertaking letter, needed for medical history issues.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,

Called DIBP few minutes ago to check if CO has been allocated, I am a September applicant and its been more than 56 days with no updates. My application status still read as "Application received".

On a third try, I was able to get through the phone and a gentleman asked for subclass, passport number, for verification, he asked my name, DOB and address.

He said CO has been allocated and asked me to keep checking mails. Further, he said CO will get in touch if any documents are required or I will get a mail once grant is finalized.

Fingers crossed.

PS. I have front loaded all documents including FORM 80 and 1221.

Cheers.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

rajrajinin - can you please share the DIBP contact no. I also wanted to call them for my case


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Called DIBP few minutes ago to check if CO has been allocated, I am a September applicant and its been more than 56 days with no updates. My application status still read as "Application received".
> 
> ...


all the best


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> rajrajinin - can you please share the DIBP contact no. I also wanted to call them for my case


I called on +61731367000, after IVR, it will say call cannot be completed due to high numbers of calls, hold the line till it disconnects on its own. Third time, i was able to connect after that message. 

All the best.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

sultan_azam said:


> all the best


Thanks Sultan_Azam. Wish you the best for your application as well 

Cheers.


----------



## Grewal_1 (Oct 27, 2015)

hi guys, please assist me with the applying procedure. do we have to submit only eoi or any other form with it and what is the difference between grant and invite. which one comes first.


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

Shamisoman, it is form 80 this time for the principal applicant. Last time they asked for my form 80 only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy (Nov 4, 2015)

I filled out a form provided by the WA State sponsor, is this the same as the form 80?


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

skhoja, twice they asked for documents?, do you know anyone who contacted the co by email for updates and got the reply back?


----------



## Ls_aus (Nov 13, 2015)

Friends when will we get the grant.100 days gone after visa lodgement.

Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
Sponsoring State South Australia
Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
Grant ?????????


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Ls_aus said:


> Friends when will we get the grant.100 days gone after visa lodgement.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> ...


looks similar story for most of us. waiting waiting and waiting. I have similar timelines like you but no update😢.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Ls_aus said:


> Friends when will we get the grant.100 days gone after visa lodgement.
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> ...


Are you claiming work experience points? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Ls_aus (Nov 13, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Are you claiming work experience points?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Yes Mate


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> looks similar story for most of us. waiting waiting and waiting. I have similar timelines like you but no update😢.


Are u also claiming work experience? 

Apparently that's a cause for a slight delay since they strictly verify all work episodes. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Are u also claiming work experience?
> 
> Apparently that's a cause for a slight delay since they strictly verify all work episodes.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play




yes. but how much time they will take to verify experience? I have no idea if they are verifying or not. But how do u know delay is because of this? n do they physically verify all experience?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I called help line no of GSM and they informed that now they are working 6 days a week to clear backlog and informed me that you will hear back very soon!!!

Keep your hopes alive and everyone who are waiting for grants will get very soon.

My timeline as under.
EOI 04/08/2015
Invitation 21/08/2015
Application submitted 22/08/2015
CO contact 07/10/2015
Request Complete 07/10/2015
Grant -????:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I called help line no of GSM and they informed that now they are working 6 days a week to clear backlog and informed me that you will hear back very soon!!!
> 
> ...


Thats good Nirav.

My timeline is almost same to you. 

I called them yesterday as well. They said CO will come back to your next week or week after. So lets see. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

Received golden email today. Thank you everyone for support. This forum was really helpful for getting information. 

Can't express my happiness.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Many congratulations.. U submitted just a day before me.. I hope i get mine soon too.. Best wishes for future


g2754deep said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Received golden email today. Thank you everyone for support. This forum was really helpful for getting information.
> 
> Can't express my happiness.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

R33na said:


> Many congratulations.. U submitted just a day before me.. I hope i get mine soon too.. Best wishes for future


Thanks R33na.

I called them yesterday. So I reckon if 28 days already passed after submitting documents. Call them.


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

I called them 4times and emailed them but same response to wait n wait


g2754deep said:


> R33na said:
> 
> 
> > Many congratulations.. U submitted just a day before me.. I hope i get mine soon too.. Best wishes for future
> ...


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats!!!




g2754deep said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Received golden email today. Thank you everyone for support. This forum was really helpful for getting information.
> 
> Can't express my happiness.


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks Nirav


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

Congratulations Nirav 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

Shamisoman , I don't know personally anyone getting response but have been reading about it on this forum only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Received golden email today. Thank you everyone for support. This forum was really helpful for getting information.
> 
> ...


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Received golden email today. Thank you everyone for support. This forum was really helpful for getting information.
> 
> Can't express my happiness.


Congratulations dude.


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Thanks R33na.
> 
> I called them yesterday. So I reckon if 28 days already passed after submitting documents. Call them.


HI g2754deep,

When you had called them, did you share your file number with them? If yes, what you tell them when you called them?


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi All

I have applied for my Visa on 22nd Sept with all documents uploaded upfront.Till last week, no news was received. However now it seems that CO has been allocated.

Anyone who has applied nearly around that time can share their experiences.

Thanks


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

godsglory said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied for my Visa on 22nd Sept with all documents uploaded upfront.Till last week, no news was received. However now it seems that CO has been allocated.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have lodged on 23rd Sep, my application status is still Application Received. I called GSM yday to check if CO is allocated, he said yes. 

Now waiting.  

Cheers.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my PR for 190 NSW for Software engineer role yesterday. I am currently on job and having 7 years of experience in performance testing in India. Is it better if I try for job being in India for 2 to 3 months or do you suggest me to quit my current job then go Sydney and try over there. If I have to travel when should I go ? How long it may take to get job on performance testing? I could pretty good opening on online sites. Please suggest and guide me.
> 
> ...


Its next to possible to land a job while still being in India. If you have followed the forum long enough you would know that people who are already there are having a hard time landing just an interview. Of course it depends on a lot of factors, but practically speaking you can't just expect to get a job by applying online. 

As for the best time to visit Australia its definitely not around July someone who recently went there said from experience, not sure how valid that is though. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I heard feb to april is good time for job search. Is it true? or it doesnt matter?

regards
appu


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Likelihood of landing a job is very good during the following time frames:

Feb to April
July to Sep

**Based on personal experience.




appu1982 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I heard feb to april is good time for job search. Is it true? or it doesnt matter?
> 
> regards
> appu


----------



## Nyk (Nov 19, 2015)

I am looking to move to Australia.
What is the basic difference in 189 and 190 subclass ?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Nyk said:


> I am looking to move to Australia.
> What is the basic difference in 189 and 190 subclass ?


190 is state sponsored. Google is your friend. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

hi Jeetendra,

I have got my PR for 190 NSW for Software engineer role yesterday. I am currently on job and having 7 years of experience in performance testing in India. Is it better if I try for job being in India for 2 to 3 months or do you suggest me to quit my current job then go Sydney and try over there. If I have to travel when should I go ? How long it may take to get job on performance testing? I could pretty good opening on online sites. Please suggest and guide me.

regards,
appu


----------



## Nyk (Nov 19, 2015)

I am looking to move to Australia.
What is the basic difference in 189 and 190 subclass ?

ACS +ive
ANZSCO Code : 261313

PTE : 73 ( 61 Speaking :'( , 74 Listening, 76 Reading, 84 Writing )
Appearing again for PTE because of speaking.

I heard if I opt for 190 then I can even apply with current PTE score.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

woohoo...finally got my grant letters (me, wife and my 2yr old boy).

Visa: 190 NSW
Applied:7th Aug
CO contact: 24th Sept(Form 80 for me and spouse)
Request Complete button: 3rd Oct (applied via agent, he is lazy)
No verification call to my knowledge.

IED:27th Aug 2016

Never called them, was about to call them tomorrow.

thanks to the forum and thanks to you wonderful people. specially Jeeten, keeda.

:drum::drum::drum::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> woohoo...finally got my grant letters (me, wife and my 2yr old boy).
> 
> Visa: 190 NSW
> Applied:7th Aug
> ...


Congrats and good luck.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> woohoo...finally got my grant letters (me, wife and my 2yr old boy).
> 
> Visa: 190 NSW
> Applied:7th Aug
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> g2754deep said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone,
> ...


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi, I have lodged on 23rd Sep, my application status is still Application Received. I called GSM yday to check if CO is allocated, he said yes.
> 
> Now waiting.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi 

I lodged our application on 24/09/2015. I was contacted by CO om 5/11/2015 for further information. I completed the request on 9/11/2015. On 10/11/2015 the status on immi account changed to assessment in progress. Now waiting again.

Cheers
Taran


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Congratulations dude.


Thanks tt2


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

MNV said:


> HI g2754deep,
> 
> When you had called them, did you share your file number with them? If yes, what you tell them when you called them?


I shared my passport number, date of birth and full name. I just said that its been almost 3 months now. So just want to check the status of my application. 

She said your file will be processed next week or week later as CO's are behind there work. 

Then I just said ok. Thank you.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Let me take a deep breath and inform you all that I got the GOLDEN MAIL yesterday. Couldnt post it yesterday due to some work. My details are below:-


Subclass- 190
Direct Grant
Visa lodge- 22 Sep 2015
Grant- 19 Nov 2015
Days it took- 58 days
Occupation- Developer Programmer
Offshore Applicant
Uploaded all docs upfront including Form 80 and 1221.
Experience points- Claimed 5 points (One company experience).
No verification done.
GSM- Adelaide

All the while, my application status didnt change (status was- Application Received). Called DIBP 2 days back to check CO allocation, guy on the other end confirmed that CO has been assigned and asked me to check the mail regularly.

Finally, the journey that started in around November 2013 has come to happy end. New life in Oz will start soon 

I cant thank enough to this forum and its wonderful members including Moderators who keeps the forum free from spams . 

You all helped me to get through the process, I wouldnt like to take any names as each post I read helped me to gain knowledge about the PR process.

Thank You again.

Cheers.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

skhokja,twice they asked for documents?


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

rajajin congrats,thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

Taran, under the status column it shows assessment in progress not application received in your immiaccount???????????


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Congratulations


rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me take a deep breath and inform you all that I got the GOLDEN MAIL yesterday. Couldnt post it yesterday due to some work. My details are below:-
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats to all who received the grant! 

Guys, does anyone know if PCC directly from commissioner's office instead of PSK will work? It should I believe, but need to confirm. 

Thnks


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me take a deep breath and inform you all that I got the GOLDEN MAIL yesterday. Couldnt post it yesterday due to some work. My details are below:-
> 
> ...


Congratulations rajrajinin


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

tt2 said:


> Congratulations rajrajinin


Thanks mate


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> Congrats to all who received the grant!
> 
> Guys, does anyone know if PCC directly from commissioner's office instead of PSK will work? It should I believe, but need to confirm.
> 
> Thnks


I am not sure, but I read it somewhere that commissioner's PCC is not accepted. Please check the forums threads. 

Just curious, why you arent applying to PSK? They dont take much time to issue it, my wife's PCC was given on the spot, mine took 15 days due to verification. 

Moreover, GSM too would be keeping a tab on the kind of documents and issuing authorities they would accept for each country. 

Others can pitch in, if i am wrong. 

Cheers.


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you so much..!


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> I shared my passport number, date of birth and full name. I just said that its been almost 3 months now. So just want to check the status of my application.
> 
> She said your file will be processed next week or week later as CO's are behind there work.
> 
> Then I just said ok. Thank you.




Thank you so much..!


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys, i have claimed points for 5 years of experience although i have experience of over 10 years. Will dibp verify just 5 years experience or all 10 years? Coz i have changed anout 5 companies so i m concerned that if they verify all my years its going to take ages. While my last 4 years are in the same company.

Thanks


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Sha75 said:


> Hey guys, i have claimed points for 5 years of experience although i have experience of over 10 years. Will dibp verify just 5 years experience or all 10 years? Coz i have changed anout 5 companies so i m concerned that if they verify all my years its going to take ages. While my last 4 years are in the same company.
> 
> Thanks


as far as I know they don't bother about the experience you did not claim points.

please click on thanks button if you like my reply.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me take a deep breath and inform you all that I got the GOLDEN MAIL yesterday. Couldnt post it yesterday due to some work. My details are below:-
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

Got my NSW SS approval in 5 working days  I hope some others got theirs also..

anyway, does anyone knows what direct grant means (i saw it in immigration tracker)? I am also about to lodge my visa 190 today, i am just wondering which comes first CO allocation or medicals?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arlmz said:


> Got my NSW SS approval in 5 working days  I hope some others got theirs also.. anyway, does anyone knows what direct grant means (i saw it in immigration tracker)? I am also about to lodge my visa 190 today, i am just wondering which comes first CO allocation or medicals?


Congrats! Would you please add your case to the tracker? 

Direct grant means a visa grant without CO requesting extra docs from you.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

arlmz said:


> Got my NSW SS approval in 5 working days  I hope some others got theirs also..
> 
> anyway, does anyone knows what direct grant means (i saw it in immigration tracker)? I am also about to lodge my visa 190 today, i am just wondering which comes first CO allocation or medicals?


Direct grant is when you upload all the required documents including PCC and medicals so when CO is assigned he doesnt have to ask for anything. He just signs and welcomes you to Australia. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Direct grant is when you upload all the required documents including PCC and medicals so when CO is assigned he doesnt have to ask for anything. He just signs and welcomes you to Australia.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


i never heard of PCC, do nurses need that too? i am trying to find out now if i can get my medicals first before paying them.

also, can we attach multiple pages for visa? for example my birth certificate has 2 pages can i attach that into one file?


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! Would you please add your case to the tracker?
> 
> Direct grant means a visa grant without CO requesting extra docs from you.


yes i will add it now 

thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arlmz said:


> i never heard of PCC, do nurses need that too? i am trying to find out now if i can get my medicals first before paying them.
> 
> also, can we attach multiple pages for visa? for example my birth certificate has 2 pages can i attach that into one file?


PCC - is Police Clearance Certificate, it is a MUST document from all countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months.

You can merge 2 pages in one single PDF and upload a file with 2+ pages.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Visa 190 lodged - 17th August 2015
CO contact - 2nd October
Medicals and additional documents uploaded - 14th October 2015
Grant - still awaited 

The delay is too long - anyone with a similar situation


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Visa 190 lodged - 17th August 2015
> CO contact - 2nd October
> Medicals and additional documents uploaded - 14th October 2015
> Grant - still awaited
> ...


Hello. I am in the same boat. I lodged my visa on 7th August. Co contacted on 7th October and I supplied the requested documents on 10th October. Still waiting.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Me also. applied on 12 aug, co contact 28 sep, documents uploaded at 14 oct n since then dead silence.

Can anyone tell whether they make external checks after co contact or prior to that?

I am thinking it could happen because of external checks.
Any idea?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

No idea - I think this is their normal processing time . I have my doubts whether the delay is due to verification. I feel it is to do with workload


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

IELTS exam: 12 Jan 2013
IELTS result (6.5): 25 Jan 2013
Applied for Engineers Australia: 23 Jan 2014
Engineers Australia Outcome: 30 May 2014
IELTS exam: 30 May 2015
IELTS result (7.0): 11 June 2015
SA SS Lodged: 06 July 2015
Visa 190 Lodged: 28 August 2015
Additional Information Requested: 8 Sep 2015
My newborn baby (DOB 07-Sep-15) was added to the application: 14 Sep 2015
PCC: 03 Nov 2015
Medicals: 03 Nov 2015
Baby's Passport submitted: 03 Nov 2015
Awaiting correspondence


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:*

*1)* Likelihood of landing a job is very good during the following time frames:

Feb to April
July to Sep

**Based on personal experience.


*2)* Landing a job in OZ while you are in INDIA is very very difficult OR you should have very Niche skill.


*3)* Travel to OZ in Jan 2016 and then give your best. 





appu1982 said:


> hi Jeetendra,
> 
> I have got my PR for 190 NSW for Software engineer role yesterday. I am currently on job and having 7 years of experience in performance testing in India. Is it better if I try for job being in India for 2 to 3 months or do you suggest me to quit my current job then go Sydney and try over there. If I have to travel when should I go ? How long it may take to get job on performance testing? I could pretty good opening on online sites. Please suggest and guide me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me take a deep breath and inform you all that I got the GOLDEN MAIL yesterday. Couldnt post it yesterday due to some work. My details are below:-
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




R.P.G said:


> woohoo...finally got my grant letters (me, wife and my 2yr old boy).
> 
> Visa: 190 NSW
> Applied:7th Aug
> ...


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||


Thanks Jeeten. You have been wonderful in this forum. All the best for your application. 

Cheers


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> PCC - is Police Clearance Certificate, it is a MUST document from all countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months.
> 
> You can merge 2 pages in one single PDF and upload a file with 2+ pages.


We have NBI from the Philippines instead of PCC and I have Police Certificate here in Aus. Thanks


----------



## Panyang27 (Sep 3, 2015)

arlmz said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > PCC - is Police Clearance Certificate, it is a MUST document from all countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months.
> ...


NBI clearance certificate is a police clearance certificate... Goodluck sa application mo!  I just got my grant yesterday... You'll get yours to.. Godbless!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for your wishes Rajrajinin.




rajrajinin said:


> Thanks Jeeten. You have been wonderful in this forum. All the best for your application.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants yesterday. I reckon, this was a direct grant. Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for. 

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards


----------



## Nyk (Nov 19, 2015)

Congratulation to everyone who got the golden letter.
Guys I need your help.

I need to know If I can apply for 190 visa subclass.
Below is the points calculated
Age : 30 ( under 32)
Qualification: 15 (B.E)
Work Ex : 10 ( 7+ years) ACS positive

Total : 55

If I apply for state sponsorship it will be 60. However my migration agent says you need to score 7 IELTS or 65 in PTE to get state sponsorship. I am not sure to trust them.

PTE (S -61, L - 74, R - 76, W -84)

Help me to understand more about it.

Thank a lot for your replies in advance


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me take a deep breath and inform you all that I got the GOLDEN MAIL yesterday. Couldnt post it yesterday due to some work. My details are below:-
> 
> ...


Congrats rajrajinin. Its good to see that the Grant can come in less than 2 months. And also thanks for sharing such info. We can get to know so much about it like this.

I too am currently waiting for SA Grant. However, real headache starts after Grant. 
Is this SA State Sponsorship?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

arunkareer said:


> Congrats rajrajinin. Its good to see that the Grant can come in less than 2 months. And also thanks for sharing such info. We can get to know so much about it like this.
> 
> I too am currently waiting for SA Grant. However, real headache starts after Grant.
> Is this SA State Sponsorship?


Thanks Arun. I am on VIC SS.

Well, I am all positive for the big leap in Oz. Hope everything falls in place 

I could see you are a Nov applicant, process for October applicants is faster than previous months. Some July/Aug applicants are still waiting for the grant. Wish you the best with your grant, hope it comes soon.

Cheers.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Nyk said:


> Congratulation to everyone who got the golden letter.
> Guys I need your help.
> 
> I need to know If I can apply for 190 visa subclass.
> ...


Yes, Oz has revised English score requirement for most of the job codes. So might be he is right in this part to score 7 each in IELTS/ 65 each in PTE. you may refer to www.anzscosearch.com for requirement against your code.


----------



## nchandi (Nov 14, 2015)

*hi mukesh, did you received invitation?*

hi mukesh, did you received invitation?


sharmamukesh77 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my application for 21-Jan-2015: EOI (189: 55)
> I have updated the same EOI to include 190 (60 Points) on 11 Aug 2015. I am not sure if we have to just wait & watch or take some action to get the state sponsorship.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Nyk said:


> Congratulation to everyone who got the golden letter.
> Guys I need your help.
> 
> I need to know If I can apply for 190 visa subclass.
> ...



as far as I know there is no such requirment for nsw sponsorship.I got my invitation with 6.5 average score. but only problem is long waiting queque for 55 pointers. Even minimum requirments is 55 + 5(state spon) is for NSW, i don't think any 1 got invitation on 55 points. and also as per their criteria if all the candidates have same points, they also consider english score.

so better to improve your score.

all the best, pl. hit like button if u like my reply.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Nyk said:


> Congratulation to everyone who got the golden letter.
> Guys I need your help.
> 
> I need to know If I can apply for 190 visa subclass.
> ...


NSW sends out invites in following priority:-

Occupation
EOI score
Language
and there is one more, I do not remember the last one, check NSW site for it.

For example, if there are two candidates in same occupation with same EOI points, whoever has higher language score will get the invite.

With your score, you may still get an invite from NSW, but when, dont know, there are many 55 pointers with better language score than yours. Increase your chances by scoring 65+ and have a crack at 189 visa. With little effort you will be able to achieve that, you need to improve only in speaking that too by 4 marks. 

Better to invest a month in preparing PTE and get the 189 invite (assuming you are in 2613) or 190 (NSW) invite for sure, rather than leaving it on luck with 55 score and wait for months in hope.

Cheers.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi . Congrats on your news!!!

May i ask you what is form 80 and 1221? Do we all need that? As in the documend checklist i only saw form 47A required.

For me I waiting for the invitation only, but i really want to prepare all my documents to be ready when i submit the application as i want the direct grant for me ( and family too) 

Thank you very much !!!




rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me take a deep breath and inform you all that I got the GOLDEN MAIL yesterday. Couldnt post it yesterday due to some work. My details are below:-
> 
> ...


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

boo2013 said:


> Hi . Congrats on your news!!!
> 
> May i ask you what is form 80 and 1221? Do we all need that? As in the documend checklist i only saw form 47A required.
> 
> ...


Form 80 is not a mandatory document, in many cases, CO are asking for it. Form 80 can be downloaded from immi website, it has various questions which asked you about what you have done since your birth. Questions like, when and where did you get your education since birth, all your employment details (paid and unpaid), gap if any, international travels etc. 

Form 1221 is a subset of form 80, and has less questions. If your form 80 is filled, then 1221 shouldnt take much time to complete. 

For direct grant, better to upload both the documents. 

Nowadays, CO are asking for CV too. I didn't upload CV, just form 80 and 1221.

Cheers.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> Form 80 is not a mandatory document, in many cases, CO are asking for it. Form 80 can be downloaded from immi website, it has various questions which asked you about what you have done since your birth. Questions like, when and where did you get your education since birth, all your employment details (paid and unpaid), gap if any, international travels etc.
> 
> Form 1221 is a subset of form 80, and has less questions. If your form 80 is filled, then 1221 shouldnt take much time to complete.
> 
> ...


I guess i should prepare my pcc since now. And upload everything together just like you. 

Thank you so much !! Wish you all the best on your new journey !!


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

boo2013 said:


> I guess i should prepare my pcc since now. And upload everything together just like you.
> 
> Thank you so much !! Wish you all the best on your new journey !!


Thanks  

Early PCC and medicals have an impact of Initial entry date. DIBP will consider earliest date of these documents to arrive at IED. 

You will have time after lodging visa and before CO is allocated to upload the documents. 

If you are okay with early IED then go for PCC else wait for the invitation and then apply.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

rajrajinin, do we need to attach the document they asked ?I sent the documents to the mail address they provided?


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi ALL.... I got my PR 

:juggle:lane::spit:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

antony1234 said:


> Hi ALL.... I got my PR :juggle:lane::spit:


Congrats! Please update the tracker


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

antony1234 said:


> Hi ALL.... I got my PR
> 
> :juggle:lane::spit:


Congrats. Happy to hear that.

I have similar timelines (applied on 7th August) so I hope to see the golden mail soon


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Does anyone have a situation where the pcc is expired during the process . I applied on 17th August and had completed my Medicals and provided additional documents on 14th Oct. was expecting to get the visa by mid November however it seems like the visa process takes more than 3 months . My pcc is expiring on 30th November . Will I have any issues on my pcc if the visa grant gets delayed beyond this date . Please advise


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Does anyone have a situation where the pcc is expired during the process . I applied on 17th August and had completed my Medicals and provided additional documents on 14th Oct. was expecting to get the visa by mid November however it seems like the visa process takes more than 3 months . My pcc is expiring on 30th November . Will I have any issues on my pcc if the visa grant gets delayed beyond this date . Please advise


They might ask to renew it, i saw such cases.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

antony1234 said:


> Hi ALL.... I got my PR


Congratulations Anthony1234


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Greg1946 said:


> Does anyone have a situation where the pcc is expired during the process . I applied on 17th August and had completed my Medicals and provided additional documents on 14th Oct. was expecting to get the visa by mid November however it seems like the visa process takes more than 3 months . My pcc is expiring on 30th November . Will I have any issues on my pcc if the visa grant gets delayed beyond this date . Please advise




PCC is valid for 1 year...How come ur PCC expiring so early


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

My pcc was issues on 1st December 2014 . Anyways there are cases where they have not asked for a renewal so will keep my fingers crossed


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Antony, Please can you lets us know your break up points, Thanks.


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi guys I got the nomination from NSW 190 on 13th nov 2015 and accepted the nomination on 23rd nov 2015 need suggestion from you guys about the next process how long it take to get the final grant and when I should submit my documents and medical


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> Hi guys I got the nomination from NSW 190 on 13th nov 2015 and accepted the nomination on 23rd nov 2015 need suggestion from you guys about the next process how long it take to get the final grant and when I should submit my documents and medical




you'll have to wait for skill select invitation n then u can pay full fee n upload all the docs.NsW visa process has been splited in two parts:-

1. Nsw send nomination n you get 14 days to pay aud 330 n listed documentd.
2. when you completed first step, skill select send you actual invitation like any other visa. from step2 process is similar to 189 visa. you will get 2month to accept and pay the fee. n then you'll have to wait for co allocation. For fast processing you can upload all the documents upfront after payment. Many people get the direct grant because they uploaded all documents upfront.

I hope it helps. 

please hit the like button if u like the answer.


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey Guyz please help me out , I was invited for 190 i lodged my visa on 23 june 2015, time frame for the approval was 45 days , CO was allocated on 6 August 2015, but its been 3 months i did not get anything from their side , please let me know what to do.

1. Azsco 249299 
2. South Australia (SA) 
3. I called them many time but got same answer that your application is in progress it takes time please wait . 
4. Case officer allocated on 6 August 2015 Asked for pcc and english test , documents provided on the same day
5. No verification call recieved by employer.


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI for NSW with 65 points in Skillselect.
Do i need to submit any other application in the NSW site? Like Victoria?
Please help me!!

And is there a possibility that NSW invites 261313 with 65 points? If yes, what are the time lines??

TIA


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Esh said:


> Hi All, I have submitted EOI for NSW with 65 points in Skillselect. Do i need to submit any other application in the NSW site? Like Victoria? Please help me!! And is there a possibility that NSW invites 261313 with 65 points? If yes, what are the time lines?? TIA


No, no need to do anything as long as you have selected NSW. 

Is this 60+5? What is the English level?


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No, no need to do anything as long as you have selected NSW.
> 
> Is this 60+5? What is the English level?


Yeah thats 60+5 and PTE (65+)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Esh said:


> Yeah thats 60+5 and PTE (65+)


Currently hard to say, they mostly inviting people with 79+ PTE and 65+5 - but i think soon they will start inviting more of 60+5 and you will be invited, just matter of waiting now.


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Currently hard to say, they mostly inviting people with 79+ PTE and 65+5 - but i think soon they will start inviting more of 60+5 and you will be invited, just matter of waiting now.


Thanks a lot Andrey. I am again giving my PTE in December. Lets see what will happen this time


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey Guyz please help me out , I was invited for 190 i lodged my visa on 23 june 2015, time frame for the approval was 45 days , CO was allocated on 6 August 2015, but its been 3 months i did not get anything from their side , please let me know what to do. 1. Azsco 249299 2. South Australia (SA) 3. I called them many time but got same answer that your application is in progress it takes time please wait . 4. Case officer allocated on 6 August 2015 Asked for pcc and english test , documents provided on the same day 5. No verification call recieved by employer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

parv007 said:


> Hey Guyz please help me out , I was invited for 190 i lodged my visa on 23 june 2015, time frame for the approval was 45 days , CO was allocated on 6 August 2015, but its been 3 months i did not get anything from their side , please let me know what to do. 1. Azsco 249299 2. South Australia (SA) 3. I called them many time but got same answer that your application is in progress it takes time please wait . 4. Case officer allocated on 6 August 2015 Asked for pcc and english test , documents provided on the same day 5. No verification call recieved by employer.


I personally think your CO just clearing backlog now and will cone to your case before new year. 

It might be that you are under external/internal checks, but it will be more evident if you dont hear by Jan 2016.


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> parv007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guyz please help me out , I was invited for 190 i lodged my visa on 23 june 2015, time frame for the approval was 45 days , CO was allocated on 6 August 2015, but its been 3 months i did not get anything from their side , please let me know what to do. 1. Azsco 249299 2. South Australia (SA) 3. I called them many time but got same answer that your application is in progress it takes time please wait . 4. Case officer allocated on 6 August 2015 Asked for pcc and english test , documents provided on the same day 5. No verification call recieved by employer.
> ...


Thanks adrexy for the time .
I am also wishing the same fingers crossed.
Just wanted to know would it be good to connect directly with CO


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello guys,

How long does it take for PCC-India if we apply from Australia? The officer says its 45 working days but i am just curious to know if any one got it in less than 1 month ??


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone i have lodged my 190 with 65+5 today, can any one tell me is there any difference for getting citizenship with 189 or 190 i mean the requirments are same for both or not? Also what you guys think when can i get the invite?


----------



## rocknrockynu (Aug 11, 2014)

*Diabetic After Medicals*

Hi guys

Rocky here 

i have applied 190 Qld Visa on 12 the nov 15 and done medicals on 21 on that day i got that i am in diabetic 246 and they sent medicals to DIBP and am afraid what will happen in my conditions pls give some suggestions

Visa 190 : 12/11/15
Points :60
ANZ 234912
Medicals: 21/11/15


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

rocknrockynu said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Rocky here
> 
> ...


HI,

Please read below. It says a guy with serious heart issue got PR. Not sure how they managed. and Visa will get refused only if treatment cost are more than 7500 AUD per year it seems (read online).

How Do My Health Problems Effect My Visa Application | CMN Immigration Lawyers Australia


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

applied for mechanical engineer EOI for NSW 60+5 points. can anyone tell when we can expec an invitation from them? ANZCO code 233512


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> How long does it take for PCC-India if we apply from Australia? The officer says its 45 working days but i am just curious to know if any one got it in less than 1 month ??


Naga .
It depends on your local police station,
In my case I personally went there and told them and when i got enquired they sent the report quickly stil that process took 15-18 days


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> applied for mechanical engineer EOI for NSW 60+5 points. can anyone tell when we can expec an invitation from them? ANZCO code 233512


Once tour EOI is done they will ask for english test and tax papers then the third step will be your visa invitation. 
:grimacing:


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

parv007 said:


> Naga .
> It depends on your local police station,
> In my case I personally went there and told them and when i got enquired they sent the report quickly stil that process took 15-18 days


Hi,
When you say local police station you mean Indian one right.

I am in Melbourne so all that I can do is just wait:juggle:


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just submitted my EOI on Skillselect by selecting NSW... with 70 points (65 + 5) 24th Nov 2015... ICT Business Analyst... any idea or guess... whether I would get invited or Will I get it or not at least... Please advise my dear friends.


----------



## Grewal_1 (Oct 27, 2015)

guys, I have submitted my eoi on 18 september for general accountant (NSW) with 65+5 points.
I have not got any work experience. dont know how long it takes for the invite ?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Hi,
> When you say local police station you mean Indian one right.
> 
> I am in Melbourne so all that I can do is just wait:juggle:


From Australia it's very quick. you usually get it within two weeks.


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi guys i have submitted my EOI for G Accountant 65+5, got 1 yr accountant exp and still working as accountant in melbourne but applied for NSW, when should i expect my invite?


----------



## Haddi (Nov 22, 2015)

Hai any mechanical engs here?? 
I hav sent my eoi on 15-10-2015. 
NSW with 55+5 pts.. Anyone hav any idea about my invitation date.. Im eagerly waiting for that.


----------



## desideep (Jul 15, 2015)

I called the GSM Ad today, i was told that my application is under verification and will be checked after 2 weeks. now if feel if i get the grant that will happen in JAN. cause by mid of December holiday starts and then people come back by 26 JAN


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

hi..........want to share good news..............finally, today i got my grant.........


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> hi..........want to share good news..............finally, today i got my grant.........


Congrats dear .
Can you share your details like CO alloted verification etc


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

parv007 said:


> Congrats dear .
> Can you share your details like CO alloted verification etc


Thanks........they asked for medicals only, besides nothing was asked


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow .
Wonderful
May i know when your CO allocated and after logging the visa how much total time it took .
Coz my CO allocated in 6 aug asked for pcc that were submitted same day but no heard back then till now


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

parv007 said:


> Wow .
> Wonderful
> May i know when your CO allocated and after logging the visa how much total time it took .
> Coz my CO allocated in 6 aug asked for pcc that were submitted same day but no heard back then till now


my CO allocated on 12th Oct......I hope you will get your grant soon....


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks varun .
I wish the same .
Waiting eagerly :grimacing::grimacing::grimacing::grimacing:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

desideep said:


> I called the GSM Ad today, i was told that my application is under verification and will be checked after 2 weeks. now if feel if i get the grant that will happen in JAN. cause by mid of December holiday starts and then people come back by 26 JAN


This is false information. 

There are few days off during Christmas and Nee year.


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> hi..........want to share good news..............finally, today i got my grant.........


Hi Varun,,

Hearty Congratulations..!


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

MNV said:


> Hi Varun,,
> 
> Hearty Congratulations..!


Thanks MNV


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Got grant for myself, wife and two kids today.

Thanks to everyone for support and advice. My timeline as under:
EOI : 04/08/2015
Application : 22 /08/2015
Co Contact: 07/10/2015
Grant: 25/11/2015


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got grant for myself, wife and two kids today.
> 
> ...


What was the IST time when you received your grant email? 


Heartiest Congratulations...!


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got grant for myself, wife and two kids today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.......Which team processes your application and what is your occupation.


----------



## Grewal_1 (Oct 27, 2015)

anyone knows here about the last date for NSW of 65+5 points (g.Accountant). I have applied 190 on 18/09/2015 with 7 each in pte and no work experience.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

I got email 11.30 AEST and 6:00am IST



MNV said:


> nirav_2082000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Occupation is 233914- Engineering Technologist
GSM Adelaide.


Tashi_Norem said:


> nirav_2082000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Congratulations ..


nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got grant for myself, wife and two kids today.
> 
> ...


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got grant for myself, wife and two kids today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nirav


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got grant for myself, wife and two kids today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy!


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Congrats Nirav - all the best


----------



## reaganaraj (Aug 11, 2015)

NSW SS - 55+5 
EOI Applied- 29- JULY- 2015 - still waiting does any one applied close to the date and can update the status..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

reaganaraj said:


> NSW SS - 55+5 EOI Applied- 29- JULY- 2015 - still waiting does any one applied close to the date and can update the status..


Any CO contact?


----------



## reaganaraj (Aug 11, 2015)

no still submitted


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

reaganaraj said:


> no still submitted


Call them and ask for a status.

Did you submit form 80/1221? Medicals? Pcc? Your CV? 

Although some people are waiting from July - i think CO contacted all applicants. So your case is strange.


----------



## reaganaraj (Aug 11, 2015)

No no im waiting for EOI results...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

reaganaraj said:


> No no im waiting for EOI results...


Oh ok, there is a specific topic for that NSW july 1st


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Eagerly waiting for my PCC, so i could complete my application...

CO allocated on 29th Oct & i hope i could submit within few days..

My Question is whether CO started checking my application or will wait until i submit the PCC...

Also after submitting the all the documents, when can i call the team abt the visa ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> Eagerly waiting for my PCC, so i could complete my application... CO allocated on 29th Oct & i hope i could submit within few days.. My Question is whether CO started checking my application or will wait until i submit the PCC... Also after submitting the all the documents, when can i call the team abt the visa ?


He will check and if needed request PCC.

You dont call anywhere you need to wait for 90 days before calling. 

By calling - you disturb the team and make all of us including yourself wait longer.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> He will check and if needed request PCC.
> 
> You dont call anywhere you need to wait for 90 days before calling.
> 
> By calling - you disturb the team and make all of us including yourself wait longer.


He requested for PCC, Form 1221 & CV when he contacted me on 29-Oct.
I submitted everything other than PCC which i've been waiting for 2 months :confused2:

Within 28 days i've to give a response, so i sent a mail regarding this.

BTW, 90 days from Date of Visa Application or date CO's first contact ??


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Hi everyone 

Is there anyone here who has had 2 different case officers and after the 2nd one requested documents how long did it take to get grant after submitting the documents? Your help will be appreciated


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Hi everyone Is there anyone here who has had 2 different case officers and after the 2nd one requested documents how long did it take to get grant after submitting the documents? Your help will be appreciated


Sometimes this happen.

The same 4-8 weeks after request date.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> He requested for PCC, Form 1221 & CV when he contacted me on 29-Oct. I submitted everything other than PCC which i've been waiting for 2 months :confused2: Within 28 days i've to give a response, so i sent a mail regarding this. BTW, 90 days from Date of Visa Application or date CO's first contact ??


90 days from visa application, but, if you have been requested docs, then wait 6 weeks and call.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> tt2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone Is there anyone here who has had 2 different case officers and after the 2nd one requested documents how long did it take to get grant after submitting the documents? Your help will be appreciated
> ...


On top of the other 6 weeks already :hushed:


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

*Same Boat*



Greg1946 said:


> Visa 190 lodged - 17th August 2015
> CO contact - 2nd October
> Medicals and additional documents uploaded - 14th October 2015
> Grant - still awaited
> ...


Even I am also in same situation.

IELTS Exam - May 2014
EOI submission - 30th July 2014
Invitation received - 20th July 2015
VISA 190 lodged (Fees paid) - 2nd Sep 2015 
CO contact - 14th Oct 2015
Documenst uploaded - 16th Oct 2015
VISA grant - ????????


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi All,...is it that CO are looking pending files.....


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got grant for myself, wife and two kids today.
> 
> ...


Congrats Nirav....... and all the best


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

hi all,

we got grant yesterday. 25th November.
vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22.
ielts- may 22 result
ACS spouse skill assessment- applied April 12- result- april17.
spouse undertook pte.
eoi- July 4
sa state sponsorship application- july 8
September 14- invite came
visa application- September 22
medical requested and co allocated-nov 2
medical upload result-nov 9
grant- November 25
thank God and dear friends.


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Congrats gin ,
I have a question i have same case like you . Visa applied 15 june . Co allocated 6 August , asked for pcc and english exam, docs uploaded same day , since then no heard back .
Called them twice but the same answer , case is in progress


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

gjn said:


> hi all,
> 
> we got grant yesterday. 25th November.
> vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22.
> ...


Congrats gin , I have a question i have same case like you . Visa applied 15 june . Co allocated 6 August , asked for pcc and english exam, docs uploaded same day , since then no heard back . Called them twice but the same answer , case is in progress


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Congrats gin - happy for you. 

Does anyone know how the process works . Submitted our Medicals and birth certificates on 14th October however there is nothing we have heard as yet 

Happy for the guys however have seen cases where additional documents, etc are submitted much later however the grants have been received 

Not sure but are there any specific criterias other than visa class for priority processing 

Regards


----------



## Rishi Das (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Nirav 

Many congratulations to you .. 

Can you please let me know what documents were requested by the CO . 

My timelines are very similar to yours. For me , the CO Requested for AU Employment and Medicals on 07-Oct ( VISA Application lodged on 20-Aug ) 

I had submitted all the docs and hit the "Request Complete" by 19-Oct . 
Not heard back from them till now . Already been 5 weeks since my document submission 

Thanks 

Rishi


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey guys,

CO allocated today, but strangely, she has asked for both:

- Marriage certificate
- Evidence of your relationship with your spouse

I do have my marriage certificate, but what should I provide for the other? Ofcourse we live together, and its a genuine relationship, but what 'document' can I provide? A written statement / affidavit? Anyone else asked for this before?


----------



## g2754deep (Sep 23, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> CO allocated today, but strangely, she has asked for both:
> 
> ...


Hey 

You can provide lease documents or property documents which is on the name of both of you, your joint bank account, joint utility bills on which they can see name of both of you.


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

g2754deep said:


> Hey
> 
> You can provide lease documents or property documents which is on the name of both of you, your joint bank account, joint utility bills on which they can see name of both of you.


You can also show your passport or your's wife passport in which spouse name is there.. Thats the simple and best authentic way to prove marriage.


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy (Nov 4, 2015)

Update

Got a reply from my assigned Case Officer on Monday, 23 Nov 2015.

The only request was to complete and submit the Form 80. I'm kicking myself because I should have filled this out and submitted this with the rest of my documents. I've read online that if I had done that, the case officer probably would have reviewed the application and possibly granted the visa there and then. Everything being in order of course.

I've also been told by a migration agent that my application has possibly gone to the bottom of the pile on the Case Officers desk. Could be a month or more by the time they come back around to look at it. Of course, this is speculation.

It's a WA State sponsored visa. Received the Bridging A visa on 2 Nov 2015. Case officer assigned/contact on 23 Nov 2015. CO is based in GSM Brisbane. 

Update

Just off the phone to GSM Brisbane. Was informed that the chances are my application won't be reviewed for 28 days from Tuesday 23 Nov 2015. Possibly looking at this application going into the New Year.

DO NOT wait until you are assigned a case officer. I could have possibly been granted the visa if I had uploaded it with all my other documents.


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

hi guys
233512 Mechanical Engineer
(60+5) for 190 NSW visa applied on 17/11/2015
can anyone tell me if i can get an invite at all or no?
Regards,
Suneel


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi!! Guys.. The time has come to announce that i received that golden email today at 1314hrs.. Thank you everyone for ur kind advice and support.. And wish all the best to everyone..


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> CO allocated today, but strangely, she has asked for both:
> 
> ...


Strange, I had submitted just Marriage certificate and it worked. However, our names are mentioned in each other passports and in our daughter birth certificate, our name is mentioned as parents.

Apart from what is stated in the post above (joint account, passports), you could provide:

1. If in India, Ration card, if spouse name is in there (You have to get it translated to English)
2. Mobile bills/ Aadhar Card of both showing same address.
3. Wedding card
4. Wedding pictures

Idea is to provide as many proofs possible to avoid to and fro with CO. How long you have been married, if recently, may be thats why CO has asked for additional proof.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

R33na said:


> Hi!! Guys.. The time has come to announce that i received that golden email today at 1314hrs.. Thank you everyone for ur kind advice and support.. And wish all the best to everyone..



Congratulations!! Patience finally paid off.

Please update your timeline in signature.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

R33na said:


> Hi!! Guys.. The time has come to announce that i received that golden email today at 1314hrs.. Thank you everyone for ur kind advice and support.. And wish all the best to everyone..


Congratulations - all the best for the next phase of your Journey 

Can you share your timeline


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Alhamdulillah received the GOLDEN EMAIL today !! 

My waiting period was 27 days 

Thank you all for the support ... the forum is gr8 !!!


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sha75 said:


> Alhamdulillah received the GOLDEN EMAIL today !!
> 
> My waiting period was 27 days
> 
> ...


Congrats - share your timeline please


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Congrats - share your timeline please


Sure..


263111
Visa Lodged for 190 (VIC) 29/Oct/2015
Documents 9/Nov/2015 Frontloaded
MedicalsUploaded 07/Nov/2015
PCC PAK & KSA Uploaded

============
CO: DIRECT GRANT
Grant 27/Nov/2015 Alhamdulillah


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sha75 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats - share your timeline please
> ...


Great stuff - that was quick 
All the best


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

R33na said:


> Hi!! Guys.. The time has come to announce that i received that golden email today at 1314hrs.. Thank you everyone for ur kind advice and support.. And wish all the best to everyone..


Hearty Congratulations...!


----------



## R33na (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank u


MNV said:


> R33na said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!! Guys.. The time has come to announce that i received that golden email today at 1314hrs.. Thank you everyone for ur kind advice and support.. And wish all the best to everyone..
> ...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

If 190 application asks for health document upload what do we upload? Mine says it's recommended but it also says that I have cleared health assessment in another part.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

spark92 said:


> If 190 application asks for health document upload what do we upload? Mine says it's recommended but it also says that I have cleared health assessment in another part.


Nothing. If your health assessment is uploaded by the clinic, you are done.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just confirming.

I have attached my current workplace contract, reference letter and payslip (I'm new so it's only one); previous work's 3 last payslips, reference letter, employment termination letter. I have only worked since last FY in Australia so I attached my tax return stuff; I also uploaded my bank transaction history and resume. Is this all enough for the proving work experiences?

Also apart from; police certs, ielts result letter, degree proofs (I added my completion letter, completion certification and transcript), passport and drivers license; do I need to add anything else?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

spark92 said:


> Just confirming.
> 
> I have attached my current workplace contract, reference letter and payslip (I'm new so it's only one); previous work's 3 last payslips, reference letter, employment termination letter. I have only worked since last FY in Australia so I attached my tax return stuff; I also uploaded my bank transaction history and resume. Is this all enough for the proving work experiences?
> 
> Also apart from; police certs, ielts result letter, degree proofs (I added my completion letter, completion certification and transcript), passport and drivers license; do I need to add anything else?


Work ex documents seems good. 

I had uploaded my 10th/12th marksheets and certificate as well. Somebody had asked me on this forum to upload it, dont know if they are mandatory docs. Birth certificate (if you have ) else passport will do, then offer letter of previous company too.

One payslip per quarter to cover entire work period (you may attached more if you wish to)

If you are going for direct grant, then upload Form 80 and 1022 as well. 

Cheers and wish you a chrismassy grant


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

rajrajinin said:


> Work ex documents seems good.
> 
> I had uploaded my 10th/12th marksheets and certificate as well. Somebody had asked me on this forum to upload it, dont know if they are mandatory docs. Birth certificate (if you have ) else passport will do, then offer letter of previous company too.
> 
> ...


Well my situation is like

Company A for several months
Company B
Back to Company A recently

I didn't really include anything from Company A to B in terms of financials because I have added my tax return and my bank transaction history (which has 7 salary entries from my current company a, my entire salary history from company b, and then my only salary entry from back to company a) Also all in this Australia so I don't know if they would still complain (seriously, if they do I'm gonna find them and smack them!, lol I'm joking, please don't take this seriously COs)


I'm not too sure what you mean by mark sheets, I am actually graduated from Australian university, so proving my education history should be the last worry of the CO since I am actually on skilled graduate visa.

I don't have Birth certificate but my PCC shows my family, so I added that; I also attach passport anyway as a travel document. I remember doing this was fine for my current visa.

I also added my photo shown in my passport (better quality).

I guess form 80 and form 1221 left (I seriously don't get this Form 1221 is asking the same stuff as form 80:confused2: )


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

spark92 said:


> Well my situation is like
> 
> Company A for several months
> Company B
> ...


Yes, Form 1221 is a subset of Form 80. Trust me, you dont want CO to come back to you for form 1221 even if you have uploaded form 80. Few members have reported CO asking for 1221. Better to upload both, form 1221 wont take much time after form 80 is filled. 

Moreover, cost of one interaction with CO these days is 28 days or more


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Yes, Form 1221 is a subset of Form 80. Trust me, you dont want CO to come back to you for form 1221 even if you have uploaded form 80. Few members have reported CO asking for 1221. Better to upload both, form 1221 wont take much time after form 80 is filled.
> 
> Moreover, cost of one interaction with CO these days is 28 days or more


Do you mean after CO has asked for certain documents, then can come back and ask for something else which can take additional 28 days?

Wondering because my CO has just asked for Form 80, PCC, Medicals and Evidence of Relationship. I haven't uploaded my or my wife's Class 10/12 certificates or Form 1221 etc.. Is there a possibility she may ask for those later? I was under the impression that once I provide what she has asked, its directly decision time.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> Do you mean after CO has asked for certain documents, then can come back and ask for something else which can take additional 28 days?
> 
> Wondering because my CO has just asked for Form 80, PCC, Medicals and Evidence of Relationship. I haven't uploaded my or my wife's Class 10/12 certificates or Form 1221 etc.. Is there a possibility she may ask for those later? I was under the impression that once I provide what she has asked, its directly decision time.


CO usually asks all required documents at one go. However, have read a few cases where 2nd CO is assigned and ask for another document. 

If your CO has not asked for 1221 or 10th/12th certificate then no need to upload them. 

I had uploaded my documents based on list provided in this link-

pr4oz.com/wp/evisa-australia


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> CO usually asks all required documents at one go. However, have read a few cases where 2nd CO is assigned and ask for another document.
> 
> If your CO has not asked for 1221 or 10th/12th certificate then no need to upload them.
> 
> ...


Ohk thanks, I'll just upload everything just in case.. 

btw, once I provide the requested documents by end of Nov, do you think its possible to get a grant before Jan? I'm not claiming work experience.

Thanks


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Still upset with the delay in getting PCC !!! It's already 2 months...

SL Police need 2 months for verifying my international travels ??

No idea what to tell to CO if she makes her 2nd contact !


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Whats the medical cost? I inquired at an authorized hospital here and they said its 3500 INR which seems high. Is it standard or varies from location to location? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Whats the medical cost? I inquired at an authorized hospital here and they said its 3500 INR which seems high. Is it standard or varies from location to location? Sent from my Moto X Play


Well, not related to India - but i checked here in Europe and costs vary between cities and even clinics.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need to worry, try and get an email or written statement from Police regarding delay in issuing PCC (*if possible*).


ELSE upload the PCC fees PAID receipt to the IMMI Account/or send it via email it to concerned CO and explain them what has happened.




Ragul28 said:


> Still upset with the delay in getting PCC !!! It's already 2 months...
> 
> SL Police need 2 months for verifying my international travels ??
> 
> No idea what to tell to CO if she makes her 2nd contact !


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

I had done my medicals from Ahmedabad, India. Its cost was 3900 INR for one individual and 2000 INR for my child below 3 yrs



3br4h!m said:


> Whats the medical cost? I inquired at an authorized hospital here and they said its 3500 INR which seems high. Is it standard or varies from location to location?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi my pcc is expiring on 30th Nov 2015. It was issued on 1 st dec 2014. I applied on 17th August and thought that the visa will come through before expiry however it did not work as planned. Was reading some forums it mentions that the PCC and Medicals are used to determine the first entry date. I feel I may need to renew the PCC as I am assuming they would ask for a fresh pcc . 
Question - anyone is aware if the first entry information mentioned above is true 

I have anyways decided to get a fresh PCC - would be it be better to upload the document proactively or wait for CO to ask . At this point not sure if CO would ask and if submitted will it delay the decision process 

Please help


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

I've sent a mail to CC, conveying the issue showing my applicant's receipt for PCC, but so upset as i'm waiting for 2 months to get the clearance. 

The problem is that CC might reply to her initial request as now 28 days period is over. I wish i could submit my PCC before she request again !!!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

In the immi account, under 'Update Us' I wrote that we had a baby. Is that generally enough to add my newborn as an additional application or should I email the CO just in case they don't check it?

But my CO has a generic email '[email protected]', so should I mention her position number and name in the email?

Thanks


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

I have applied on 20th August (190) front loading all the documents including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221. Still no CO contacted with me but my employer got called from the local Australian embassy on 28th September (and there were some mismatch off the information  ). Assuming CO has been allocated but did not communicate with me. After that 1 month gone but still no luck. 

What time usually takes to re open a case once the CO calls for an inquiry? As there were mismatch of info during the conversation between my employer and Australian embassy, shouldn't the CO clarify before deciding anything negative?


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

hey guys, i saw you talking about form 80, does anyone who lodge for 190 need that? I was checking my immig account I couldn't find anywhere that it asked for form 80

thanks in advance


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

arlmz said:


> hey guys, i saw you talking about form 80, does anyone who lodge for 190 need that? I was checking my immig account I couldn't find anywhere that it asked for form 80
> 
> thanks in advance


Its called personal particulars form. Yes, co might ask for it most likely. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

arlmz said:


> hey guys, i saw you talking about form 80, does anyone who lodge for 190 need that? I was checking my immig account I couldn't find anywhere that it asked for form 80
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance



Yes we have been asked for form 80 for applicant as well as for spouse ... Do better to upload it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

spark92 said:


> Well my situation is like
> 
> Company A for several months
> Company B
> ...


Okay I filled and uploaded 80 and 1221. Any other suprises that I might expect?


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have submitted 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points) in the same EOI for 263111. is this a good practice or is it better to have separate EOI's? Please advise.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Naveen2015 said:


> I have submitted 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points) in the same EOI for 263111. is this a good practice or is it better to have separate EOI's? Please advise.


Its not much difference, if you will go with invite, after NSW (if nsw?) will approve your invite - then 189 will be locked and vice-versa.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

bossshakil,
any mail from CO??????


----------



## Ls_aus (Nov 13, 2015)

Finally got my visa


Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
Sponsoring State South Australia
Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
Grant 30-Nov-15


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ls_aus said:


> Finally got my visa
> 
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> ...


Congrats and all the best for the future. I lodged the visa application on 7th August and waiting for grantray:


----------



## Ls_aus (Nov 13, 2015)

CK13 said:


> Congrats and all the best for the future. I lodged the visa application on 7th August and waiting for grantray:


Next is ur turn buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Ls_aus said:


> Finally got my visa
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> ...


Congrats Buddy! ! Which team was handling ur case adelaide or brisbrane


----------



## kevin_acct (Nov 30, 2015)

Accountant General

Skills Assessed from ICAA

EOI 189 with 70 Points 23/11/2015

EOI 190 NSW 70+5 Points 23/11/2015

Invitation to apply for 190 on 26/11/2015

Accountants moving to sydney please contact.


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Ls_aus said:


> Next is ur turn buddy!!!!!!!


Enjoy the moments


----------



## kevin_acct (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey guys, please advise

CPA Australia or Chartered Accountant ICAA Australia ?

Which would be the good option after arriving Australia?

Please suggest guys.

Thanks


----------



## kevin_acct (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey guys, please advise

CPA Australia or Chartered Accountant ICAA Australia ?

Which would be the good option after arriving Australia?

Please suggest guys.

Thanks


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

Ls_aus said:


> Finally got my visa
> 
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> ...


Hearty Congratulations..!


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ls_aus said:


> Finally got my visa
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> ...


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

congrats ls aus


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

It seems like grants for 190 are slower than 189 despite 190 being higher priority???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> It seems like grants for 190 are slower than 189 despite 190 being higher priority???


Yes. Much slower. It also depends on a state, for example NSW stuck at around 18th of October now. Whereas SA moved towards end if October.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. Much slower. It also depends on a state, for example NSW stuck at around 18th of October now. Whereas SA moved towards end if October.


Strange. A couple months back you told me 190 was faster.  

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Strange. A couple months back you told me 190 was faster.  Sent from my Moto X Play


 I think you confuse things. It has higher priority - its a fact. Therefore, it suppose to be faster.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think you confuse things. It has higher priority - its a fact. Therefore, it suppose to be faster.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tate-sponsorship-post8337818.html#post8337818


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

Wanted to share the news ! 
Finally we have been granted visas today ! 
Timelines :
Visa lodged: August 18, 2015
Occupation 23111, NSW 
First CO contact : September 29
Documents submitted: October 26
Second CO contact: Nov 17
Documents submitted : Nov 24
Visa granted : December 01

Thank you everyone for all the help and support !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

skhoja said:


> Wanted to share the news !
> Finally we have been granted visas today !
> Timelines :
> Visa lodged: August 18, 2015
> ...


Congrats mate!! 

Why second CO? Did you miss any documents? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-post8337818.html#post8337818


Well, thats a post from 2 months ago, sc190 is higher priority and it was faster - you can check on myimmitracker.. 

However, in past 3 weeks sc189 became 2x faster - and grants are often issued within 2 weeks.

I am sorry, i can not predict the future tet


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Congrats mate!!
> 
> Why second CO? Did you miss any documents?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play



No submitted all that was asked by 1st co ... Second CO asked for additional documents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

B


skhoja said:


> Wanted to share the news !
> Finally we have been granted visas today !
> Timelines :
> Visa lodged: August 18, 2015
> ...


Congrats - hope we all get our grants soon - this definitely is a good measure to test your levels of anxiety


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

skhoja said:


> Wanted to share the news !
> Finally we have been granted visas today !
> Timelines :
> Visa lodged: August 18, 2015
> ...


Congratulations all the best with the rest of the journey, also in the same situation we got a 2nd case officer allocated last week,what did the 2nd case officer ask from you and from which team was they from?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. Much slower. It also depends on a state, for example NSW stuck at around 18th of October now. Whereas SA moved towards end if October.


Why does it depend on state?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

skhoja said:


> Wanted to share the news !
> Finally we have been granted visas today !
> Timelines :
> Visa lodged: August 18, 2015
> ...


Congrats! Good luck with moving! 

Please add/edit your case in the tracker!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Why does it depend on state?


I cant say why - its just what i see in the tracker and other forums. 

My guess is that each state has a number of COs who are working on candidates for that particular state. 

I can see approvals for VIC and SA mostly, but NSW got stuck now.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Called the visa office they tell me that additional documents are reviewed by CO only after 28 days of the 28 days given to you for submission - which means approximately 2 to 2.5 months from CO allocation 

Did anyone get such an update when they called - sounds unreasonable and too long


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Its not the exoeruence of a single odd man,its a standard answer to all,now after 28days u try calling the answer will be 6_8weeks.now after exhausting your 8weeks their answer will be only a simple"WAIT".BEFORE HAVING ANY SKILL the most important skill an aspiring immigrant should possess is WILLPOWER.....practice it and own it.this is a good oppurtunity...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> I cant say why - its just what i see in the tracker and other forums.
> 
> My guess is that each state has a number of COs who are working on candidates for that particular state.
> 
> I can see approvals for VIC and SA mostly, but NSW got stuck now.


Is the CO working for federal government or state government?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Its not the exoeruence of a single odd man,its a standard answer to all,now after 28days u try calling the answer will be 6_8weeks.now after exhausting your 8weeks their answer will be only a simple"WAIT".BEFORE HAVING ANY SKILL the most important skill an aspiring immigrant should possess is WILLPOWER.....practice it and own it.this is a good oppurtunity...


Yes, that's true. In my case I have applied 12 Aug, co asked docs at 28 sep ,uploaded all the docs at 14 oct till then nothing. I called them 2-3 times and got same reply that assessment is in progress and your documents did not get verified yet by external agency and not sure how much time it will take.

I even don't think so it is the case, it looks he was just reading general scripts.


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> B
> 
> Congrats - hope we all get our grants soon - this definitely is a good measure to test your levels of anxiety



Thanks dear ... Hope u all get the grants soon ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Congratulations all the best with the rest of the journey, also in the same situation we got a 2nd case officer allocated last week,what did the 2nd case officer ask from you and from which team was they from?



The first one asked for PCC for both of us and for 80 and 1221 for myself ( I am not the principal applicant) 

Case officer 2 asked for form 80 for my spouse ( the main applicant) 

Good luck dear ... You will get through soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

skhoja said:


> The first one asked for PCC for both of us and for 80 and 1221 for myself ( I am not the principal applicant)
> 
> Case officer 2 asked for form 80 for my spouse ( the main applicant)
> 
> ...


Ohk so it makes sense to just submit 80 and 1221 for all applicants to save time. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! Good luck with moving!
> 
> 
> 
> Please add/edit your case in the tracker!



Thankyou ! 

Any link to upload the info to the tracker ... I am sorry I recently joined the forum so don't know about it ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Ohk so it makes sense to just submit 80 and 1221 for all applicants to save time.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play



Yes I think they ask it from almost everyone so better to upload it for a quick decision ! Atleast form 80 should be uploaded for all the applicants ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

skhoja said:


> tt2 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations all the best with the rest of the journey, also in the same situation we got a 2nd case officer allocated last week,what did the 2nd case officer ask from you and from which team was they from?
> ...


Thank you ,hoping so too the waiting is killing us.which team was it Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone please tell me GSM Adelaide phone contact no?

VISA lodged - 2nd Sep 2015
CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th Oct 2015
Documents uploaded - 16th Oct 2015
No response so far


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Thank you ,hoping so too the waiting is killing us.which team was it Adelaide or Brisbane?



I can understand ! Wait time was difficult ! 
It was Adelaide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Friends,

With great joy, I want to announce that we got *our grant *yesterday i.e 1st December 2015. Timelines are as follows:
1) State Nomination application: 06/07/15
2) State Nomination Received: 12/08/15
3) Applied for Visa: 29/08/15
4) CO allocated: 16/10.15 (Asked for form 80 and translated birth certificate)
5) Posted requested documents: 19/10/15
6) Called them thrice: During first call.no information was asked from me, only told to wait for 45 days. During Second Call(23/11/15), the lady asked for my passport details and said she is making a note that I had called. During third Call(30/11/15), another lady also asked for the same details, also we told her that it is urgent as we need to look for jobs over there.
7) Received Grant: 01/12/15 eace:

I would like to thank all the forum members for spending time in writing posts ...
The waiting period is truly traumatizing. But finally a sweet end to a long process.


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

MNV said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulation ! Now another journey begins ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNV (Sep 6, 2015)

skhoja said:


> Congratulation ! Now another journey begins !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank U...And so true about the journey..


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

0731367000{dibp}


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

SydneyShan said:


> Anyone please tell me GSM Adelaide phone contact no?
> 
> VISA lodged - 2nd Sep 2015
> CO assigned & asked for xtra documents ( form 80 & medicals) - 14th Oct 2015
> ...


Yes mate 
Applied - 17th August 
Submitted additional documents - 14th October 
Grant - still waiting


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

MNV said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> With great joy, I want to announce that we got *our grant *yesterday i.e 1st December 2015. Timelines are as follows:
> 1) State Nomination application: 06/07/15
> ...


Congratulations . All the best


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

MNV said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> With great joy, I want to announce that we got *our grant *yesterday i.e 1st December 2015. Timelines are as follows:
> 1) State Nomination application: 06/07/15
> ...


Congratulations so the does help hey thank you


----------



## babla15 (Oct 1, 2015)

*190 visa updates*

Hi,

I have still not received my visa, i lodged my application, with all documents uploaded along with form 80, medicals and pcc. My immi account status is hanging on "application received". I called DIBP numerous times and always i got the reply it is in process. It is 97 days since i have applied, i have not yet got any CO allocated, only got an email on 21 oct from gsm.allocated that my application is allocated for processing

Any one of you facing the similar problem? A friend of mine who applied on 7 oct already got CO allocation on 25 nov. 

Regards,
Babla


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You know, its hard to say, but it absolutely normal - sone people wait from July with no CO allocation... So get ready for a long wait... Or a grant tomorrow - this is the pattern, if you casa has not been approved in the first 90 days. 


For some reasonn certain number of cases get "stuck" for much longer than other 90%. 



babla15 said:


> Hi, I have still not received my visa, i lodged my application, with all documents uploaded along with form 80, medicals and pcc. My immi account status is hanging on "application received". I called DIBP numerous times and always i got the reply it is in process. It is 97 days since i have applied, i have not yet got any CO allocated, only got an email on 21 oct from gsm.allocated that my application is allocated for processing Any one of you facing the similar problem? A friend of mine who applied on 7 oct already got CO allocation on 25 nov. Regards, Babla


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations |||*


Congratulations !!!





MNV said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> With great joy, I want to announce that we got *our grant *yesterday i.e 1st December 2015. Timelines are as follows:
> 1) State Nomination application: 06/07/15
> ...


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

babla15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have still not received my visa, i lodged my application, with all documents uploaded along with form 80, medicals and pcc. My immi account status is hanging on "application received". I called DIBP numerous times and always i got the reply it is in process. It is 97 days since i have applied, i have not yet got any CO allocated, only got an email on 21 oct from gsm.allocated that my application is allocated for processing
> 
> ...


I can sympathize with you. Its been a 50+ wait for me since lodge with no CO contact. Looking at others getting Grants it in 30 days keeps me guessing whats happening with my application...Long wait Indeed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I thinks its common for sc190 to have these, rather long, timelines... 

All gonna be good - we will get there.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sferns said:


> I can sympathize with you. Its been a 50+ wait for me since lodge with no CO contact. Looking at others getting Grants it in 30 days keeps me guessing whats happening with my application...Long wait Indeed.


We are very close with you mate, i know few other NSW guys from our batch... We are all waiting


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> We are very close with you mate, i know few other NSW guys from our batch... We are all waiting


That's a bit more comforting to know. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I thinks its common for sc190 to have these, rather long, timelines...
> 
> All gonna be good - we will get there.


I got CO allocated in 23 days, which is quick. Its probably dependant on the state? Vic is fast, nsw is slow? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> I got CO allocated in 23 days, which is quick. Its probably dependant on the state? Vic is fast, nsw is slow?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


VIC seems to be indeed faster. 

I saw some guys got COs allocated from NSW - but, CO allocation and document requests is slightly different. What we are not seeing are quick direct grants for candidates - like in case of SC189 or even SC190 for other states. 

Well, thats just an opinion of an observer who likes to look at stats


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> I got CO allocated in 23 days, which is quick. Its probably dependant on the state? Vic is fast, nsw is slow?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


hi how did you know you have CO allocated? do you received an email?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

arlmz said:


> hi how did you know you have CO allocated? do you received an email?


Yes, Lisa from Gsm Brisbane. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

sferns said:


> That's a bit more comforting to know. I thought I was the only one.


Just keep the faith and relax!

Use this time to prepare for the job market in Australia.

Have a bright future!


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

sferns said:


> That's a bit more comforting to know. I thought I was the only one.


Don't worry I have applied on 12/08/2015 and still waiting. so u r not only one.


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Don't worry I have applied on 12/08/2015 and still waiting. so u r not only one.


We all are in the same boat. I applied on 07th August


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

CK13 said:


> anjsmart said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry I have applied on 12/08/2015 and still waiting. so u r not only one.
> ...


Is this for SA and is it being processed by GSM Adelaide - I now compete 7 weeks from the time I have submitted my additional documents


----------



## jayaanthjv (Oct 23, 2015)

CK13 said:


> We all are in the same boat. I applied on 07th August


I am also waiting, I applied on 27/08/2015, CO contacted me on 13/10/2015, asking CV and Form 1221, Since then Dead Silence.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Is this for SA and is it being processed by GSM Adelaide - I now compete 7 weeks from the time I have submitted my additional documents


mine is for nsw


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Is this for SA and is it being processed by GSM Adelaide - I now compete 7 weeks from the time I have submitted my additional documents


Yes, it is for SA and is being processed by GSM Adelaide


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

CK13 said:


> Yes, it is for SA and is being processed by GSM Adelaide


I think its safe to assume that processing times are based on state. Some are quick, and some are slow. 189 doesn't have this dependency hence its faster. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

Can any one help!!
I have applied for NSW state sponsorship and still awaiting approval but wanted to get my PCC sorted in the mean time...
I got my PCC for UK but when I am trying to get it from India (Gurgaon) the say I need to submit a request from embassy for PCC...

Has any one faced similar issues?? How can you front load the documents if you need to wait for the request...
Any comments will be appreciated!!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Can any one help!!
> I have applied for NSW state sponsorship and still awaiting approval but wanted to get my PCC sorted in the mean time...
> I got my PCC for UK but when I am trying to get it from India (Gurgaon) the say I need to submit a request from embassy for PCC...
> 
> ...


Not true. If you're physically in india, just register and pay online for PCC and visit the nearest PSK for processing. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Okay here it goes brother. Visa lodged- 14 July.co assigned but didn't receive mail- 9th sep, 7 Oct - called and co resend same mail with same document, 8 the Oct - resubmitted all document, visa grant - 4th December. Called them at least 5-6 times and they told me to wait. All the best to u all friends who r waiting. Seems they r really busy and once ur sla of 3 month is missed, this further delay


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Congrats. All the best

In my view only erecting grants happen within 3 months . Any request for additional information gets delayed . 

Won't frequent calling upset them and create further delay 

Also which team was involved in your visa processing


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Congrats. All the best
> 
> In my view only erecting grants happen within 3 months . Any request for additional information gets delayed .
> 
> ...


Sorry typo - read it as direct grants


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Okay here it goes brother. Visa lodged- 14 July.co assigned but didn't receive mail- 9th sep, 7 Oct - called and co resend same mail with same document, 8 the Oct - resubmitted all document, visa grant - 4th December. Called them at least 5-6 times and they told me to wait. All the best to u all friends who r waiting. Seems they r really busy and once ur sla of 3 month is missed, this further delay


Congratulations Rahul


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Okay here it goes brother. Visa lodged- 14 July.co assigned but didn't receive mail- 9th sep, 7 Oct - called and co resend same mail with same document, 8 the Oct - resubmitted all document, visa grant - 4th December. Called them at least 5-6 times and they told me to wait. All the best to u all friends who r waiting. Seems they r really busy and once ur sla of 3 month is missed, this further delay


Congratulations


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys .. This is my first post , I have been just a silent watcher on this site for sometime now.

THought of posting my query here .hopefully get some advice on my situation .

I have already applied for 190 visa for state of NSW under 261313 code
as per what i have read on this forum getting NSW SS is quite tough and takes lot of time to process

Just wondering if i can apply for VIC SS on a new 190 visa ? Since i heard its faster than NSW in processing SS. I have a fear that it might dim down my chances for VIC SS , since they would see that i have already applied for NSW SS

Would like to know what you guys think
CHeers


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

sydk_aus said:


> Hi guys .. This is my first post , I have been just a silent watcher on this site for sometime now.
> 
> THought of posting my query here .hopefully get some advice on my situation .
> 
> ...


Have you just applied for EOI? You can just create anothed for VIC also. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Have you just applied for EOI? You can just create anothed for VIC also.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Yup .. i did one EOI for NSW as preferred state 
and then created another EOI with VIC as preferred state

But my main worry is with state sponsorship application for VIC
would they give me lesser chance since i have already applied for NSW SS as well ?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

sydk_aus said:


> Yup .. i did one EOI for NSW as preferred state
> and then created another EOI with VIC as preferred state
> 
> But my main worry is with state sponsorship application for VIC
> would they give me lesser chance since i have already applied for NSW SS as well ?


I don't think states can know about your other EOIs. But yes, youll have to mention in vic application that you have applied for other state. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Congrats. All the best
> 
> In my view only erecting grants happen within 3 months . Any request for additional information gets delayed .
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. it's good to chase sometime-i could have missed mail from co as it didn't reach my mailbox. I have seen so many getting grants after the call.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks mate.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello Experts,
I have applied for 190 Visa 70 days before.

I was contacted by CO last week to answer some questions. I replied CO's email on same day. After that, I did not hear the reply from CO. 

Now the auto reply of GSM Brisbane is saying it will take more than 28 days to get reply of the email.

As 70 days have passed, is it OK to call CO now? I heard that it is not a good idea to call CO before 90 days of visa lodge.

Please suggest is it ok to call now?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aminul112 said:


> Hello Experts, I have applied for 190 Visa 70 days before. I was contacted by CO last week to answer some questions. I replied CO's email on same day. After that, I did not hear the reply from CO. Now the auto reply of GSM Brisbane is saying it will take more than 28 days to get reply of the email. As 70 days have passed, is it OK to call CO now? I heard that it is not a good idea to call CO before 90 days of visa lodge. Please suggest is it ok to call now?


You need now to wait 4-8 weeks for your CO to get back to you. It would be better not to call 28 days after COs request.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

aminul112 said:


> Hello Experts,
> I have applied for 190 Visa 70 days before.
> 
> I was contacted by CO last week to answer some questions. I replied CO's email on same day. After that, I did not hear the reply from CO.
> ...


Wait for 90 days, they won't entertain ur call now. 75 percent usually receive good news before that. After the u can follow up if u r not lucky during the SLA period.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> You need now to wait 4-8 weeks for your CO to get back to you. It would be better not to call 28 days after COs request.


Thanks.

Let me explain a little more. CO requested for form 80, and police clearance on 2nd November. I have uploaded all on 8th November. 

After almost 4 weeks of that, on 2nd December, CO has asked more details on my wife's job plan in Australia.

Based on my wife's job plan, CO said she can request for MORE medical check up. So, I have replied the email on same day.

If my wife needs more medical test, I am waiting for CO's opinion. I need to know ASAP because my wife is planning to visit another country.

I am waiting for CO clarification on that. To know CO's opinion, is it OK to call CO now?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In this scenario you *MUST CALL* them.

Number # 0061731367000 | +61731367000


Keep your VISA application details handy before calling (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)


BEST time to call them to avoid longer waiting time is 09:00am Mel time. (I did the same on 4th Dec and within 2 mins I was through.)

Calls are open from *09:00 am* to *04:00 pm* (Mon to Fri)






aminul112 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Let me explain a little more. CO requested for form 80, and police clearance on 2nd November. I have uploaded all on 8th November.
> 
> ...


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In this scenario you MUST CALL them.
> 
> Number # 0061731367000 | +61731367000
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeeten.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

aminul112 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Let me explain a little more. CO requested for form 80, and police clearance on 2nd November. I have uploaded all on 8th November.
> 
> ...


Wife's job plan? Did you claim partner skill points? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Experts...I have applied for my visa on 22nd sept with all documents front uploaded and since last one month the status is "assessment in progress"....pls advise what should be done in this case...by the time the 90 days period will be over,it will be christmas time....we tried calling then twice but got the reply to wait as the application is in progress...please share ur opinion....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Hi Experts...I have applied for my visa on 22nd sept with all documents front uploaded and since last one month the status is "assessment in progress"....pls advise what should be done in this case...by the time the 90 days period will be over,it will be christmas time....we tried calling then twice but got the reply to wait as the application is in progress...please share ur opinion....


Call after 90 days and ask again.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii filed EOI for external auditor with 60 points for Nsw 190


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello guys,

I want to apply for 190 NSW. How long does it usually take to receive nomination from NSW.Can anybody tell me if i am eligible for other states as well besides NS
I have following points total 55 ANZSCO 233411 Electronics engineer

AGE : 30
Education : 15
IELTS: 10 L=8.5 R=9 W=7 S=8.5 OVERALL 8.5
EXPERIENCE : 0 RECENT GRADUATE


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> Wife's job plan? Did you claim partner skill points?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


No, I didnt claim points for my wife. Still depending on profession, medical tests varies which I did not kniw.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

dublin2 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to apply for 190 NSW. How long does it usually take to receive nomination from NSW.Can anybody tell me if i am eligible for other states as well besides NS
> I have following points total 55 ANZSCO 233411 Electronics engineer
> ...


Hi, there is a separate thread for NSW state sponsorship. You will find many information from there regarding NSW.


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

got a direct grant today in just 10 days since lodgement 

thank you for all your help and wish you the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arlmz said:


> got a direct grant today in just 10 days since lodgement  thank you for all your help and wish you the best!


Congrats!) good luck)


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

arlmz said:


> got a direct grant today in just 10 days since lodgement
> 
> thank you for all your help and wish you the best!


Congratulations!!


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Congratulations!!


thank you!  congrats to you too!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

arlmz said:


> got a direct grant today in just 10 days since lodgement
> 
> thank you for all your help and wish you the best!


Did it say you were assigned to a CO before getting your grant?


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Did it say you were assigned to a CO before getting your grant?


nope, i was not informed nor my status in immig account was not changed, just application received


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

arlmz said:


> nope, i was not informed nor my status in immig account was not changed, just application received


Cool and you're an onshore applicant right?


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Cool and you're an onshore applicant right?


yes, we been here for 2 yrs and 1 month today


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

CK13 said:


> We all are in the same boat. I applied on 07th August


Same boat again, Applied on 20th August. Still CO even not contacted me :confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> Same boat again, Applied on 20th August. Still CO even not contacted me :confused2:


Try to call, it has been well over 90 days.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

*Smiles!!*

"woot" woot"

Request Completed - 23rd Nov 2015
GRANT Email - 07th Dec 2015

Surely things seems moving according to the plan


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

hope_faith_belief said:


> "woot" woot"
> 
> Request Completed - 23rd Nov 2015
> GRANT Email - 07th Dec 2015
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> "woot" woot" Request Completed - 23rd Nov 2015 GRANT Email - 07th Dec 2015 Surely things seems moving according to the plan


Congrats!!!))


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

babla15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have still not received my visa, i lodged my application, with all documents uploaded along with form 80, medicals and pcc. My immi account status is hanging on "application received". I called DIBP numerous times and always i got the reply it is in process. It is 97 days since i have applied, i have not yet got any CO allocated, only got an email on 21 oct from gsm.allocated that my application is allocated for processing
> 
> ...


Hi Babla,

Exactly the same situation as you...Applied on 20th Aug submitting all the docs including PCC, medical etc. Still no CO contacted, even the ImmiAccount status says "Application received" ! Its been 3.5 month ! Even I have not received the email which you got from gsm.allocated !!! I have not called to them yet.

Regards
Shakil


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> "woot" woot"
> 
> Request Completed - 23rd Nov 2015
> GRANT Email - 07th Dec 2015
> ...


Congratulations that was super fast, all the best with the journey ahead.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

hope_faith_belief said:


> "woot" woot"
> 
> Request Completed - 23rd Nov 2015
> GRANT Email - 07th Dec 2015
> ...


What occupation are you?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

spark92 said:


> What occupation are you?



Software Tester - ANZSCO Code


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

arlmz said:


> yes, we been here for 2 yrs and 1 month today


Did they do employer check? Ie rang your manager, HR or were your payslips/tax return documents enough?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Software Tester - ANZSCO Code


Which code is that? Do you also know which CO was assigned before you got your grant?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Congratulations that was super fast, all the best with the journey ahead.


Sure it was  Thanks a ton!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Which code is that? Do you also know which CO was assigned before you got your grant?


261314, Adelaide GSM was assigned on 19th Oct


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Did they do employer check? Ie rang your manager, HR or were your payslips/tax return documents enough?


Hi, we are not sure about that (rang manager)

this is what we submitted

5 years payslips
5 years contract
4 year tax return
work certificates
resume
passport, ielts, skill assessment, registration cert in Australia (AHPRA), all educational cert, police clearance from Philippines and Aus


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

hope_faith_belief said:


> 261314, Adelaide GSM was assigned on 19th Oct


You might want to change your visa validation year from 2015 to 2016 in your signature


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> You might want to change your visa validation year from 2015 to 2016 in your signature


yes indeed!! excitement catching up :boxing::boxing:


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

arlmz said:


> Hi, we are not sure about that (rang manager)
> 
> this is what we submitted
> 
> ...


how many of them were in Australia?


----------



## Sars02 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Please suggest, if it is fine to have medicals done before CO gets assigned?

Case is:

I have already lodged/ applied against the invitation which I got for NSW without uploading docs like - PCC & Medicals. Please suggest, if I can go for medicals or not. If yes, what is the process?

Thanks.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Sars02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please suggest, if it is fine to have medicals done before CO gets assigned?
> 
> ...


You can surely go ahead with Medicals and PCC, by doing so you will be eligible for Direct Grant which is good 

Point to Note is once you have your PCC and Medicals done, it might have an impact on your I.E.D (Initial Entry Date) as it gets calculated on basis once you have PCC or Medicals done, but it will not be that huge.

Thanks!


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> You can surely go ahead with Medicals and PCC, by doing so you will be eligible for Direct Grant which is good
> 
> Point to Note is once you have your PCC and Medicals done, it might have an impact on your I.E.D (Initial Entry Date) as it gets calculated on basis once you have PCC or Medicals done, but it will not be that huge.
> Thanks!


Congrats dude!!

I am guessing most probably I would get by this week.
Anyone guess, what would be Grant date???

Here is my details, 
ACS Applied - 4rth April 2014 (ANZSCO Code 61313 - Software Engineer)
ACS Result - 23 May 2014
IELTS Exam - 17th May 2014
EOI submission - 30th July 2014
Invitation received - 20th July 2015 ( from NSW)
VISA 190 lodged (Fees paid) - 2nd Sep 2015 (NSW)
CO contact - 14th Oct 2015 ( CO from Adelaide)
Request completed - 16th Oct 2015
VISA grant - ????????

called 1 week before, received general response saying I may receive by this week She answered without asking any personal details and asked for only request completion date.


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

SydneyShan said:


> Congrats dude!!
> 
> I am guessing most probably I would get by this week.
> Anyone guess, what would be Grant date???
> ...


What is your point break up mate, Thanks.


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> What is your point break up mate, Thanks.


60 points(55+5)


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

SydneyShan said:


> hope_faith_belief said:
> 
> 
> > You can surely go ahead with Medicals and PCC, by doing so you will be eligible for Direct Grant which is good
> ...


Honestly there is no sequence that is followed here . I have applied on 17th August and was asked for additional documents which I submitted on 14th oct . Still waiting for grant. Team is Adelaide


----------



## Sars02 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks Everyone! 

How many days normally it takes for CO allocation?


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dear All

Happy to share, received grant today. 

I applied on 7th August. Co contact was on 7th October and I supplied the requested documents on 10th October. 

Things are moving. So all those who are waiting, please be assured your turn is coming soon.

Regards


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

CK13 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Happy to share, received grant today.
> 
> ...


My first entry has to be before 11th February 2016. So I have got a very short window to plan the entry.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

CK13 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Happy to share, received grant today.
> 
> ...


Excellent - hope I get to hear something this week as well. Have been tracking you and anjsmart as our date are very close 

Congrats mate . Wish you luck


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

CK13 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Happy to share, received grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations CK13


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

CK13 said:


> My first entry has to be before 11th February 2016. So I have got a very short window to plan the entry.



Congrats CK13, what's ur PCC date, IED normally is according to PCC validity.


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

scindia said:


> Congrats CK13, what's ur PCC date, IED normally is according to PCC validity.


Hello. PCC was done on 20th August, 2015


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

CK13 said:


> scindia said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats CK13, what's ur PCC date, IED normally is according to PCC validity.
> ...


Medicals


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

​


Greg1946 said:


> Medicals


Medicals done on 1st August, 2015


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

CK13 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Greg1946 said:
> ...


Scary defeats all logic - I thought the dates were based on the earliest date of the two documents 

Too short a notice to pack up everything - hope you can manage 

All the best


----------



## CK13 (Sep 8, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Scary defeats all logic - I thought the dates were based on the earliest date of the two documents
> 
> Too short a notice to pack up everything - hope you can manage
> 
> All the best


Hi. Will go in January for Visa validation only. Stay for a couple of days and come back.


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

spark92 said:


> how many of them were in Australia?


none in Australia, I had more than 5 years of experience, I actually have 10 years but ought not to claim points in all of it, just too many papers to submit, that 5 years I submitted comes from 1 job.


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Honestly there is no sequence that is followed here . I have applied on 17th August and was asked for additional documents which I submitted on 14th oct . Still waiting for grant. Team is Adelaide


I think NSW applications like us are getting delayed.
Anyway we reached almost final stage.
I hope next is your(Greg1946) turn and then is mine.
Please be patient.


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

I got email from CO today finally. They have requested for copy of final year University marksheet which was already provided. They also asked for my roll number to be clearly mentioned on it .

Question to anyone from Mumbai University. Is the roll number same as 'seat number'? That's the only number I see on my marksheet.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sferns said:


> I got email from CO today finally. They have requested for copy of final year University marksheet which was already provided. They also asked for my roll number to be clearly mentioned on it . Question to anyone from Mumbai University. Is the roll number same as 'seat number'? That's the only number I see on my marksheet.


Good sign mate! Although not a direct grant...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Is this marksheet and roll number are specific to Indian universities?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

sferns said:


> I got email from CO today finally. They have requested for copy of final year University marksheet which was already provided. They also asked for my roll number to be clearly mentioned on it .
> 
> Question to anyone from Mumbai University. Is the roll number same as 'seat number'? That's the only number I see on my marksheet.


Are you claiming education points? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

sferns said:


> I got email from CO today finally. They have requested for copy of final year University marksheet which was already provided. They also asked for my roll number to be clearly mentioned on it .
> 
> Question to anyone from Mumbai University. Is the roll number same as 'seat number'? That's the only number I see on my marksheet.


Yes, you are very close to your dream now!

Did you also provide the degree certificate in colour? Call your university to clarify.


----------



## will14m (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know the waiting time, roughly, for 60+5 pointers - System Analyst or Programmer Developer?

Cheers


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Currently there is no particular time limit,all depends on luck,irrespective of ur profession date of lodging or C O contacrt date.just wait indefinitely...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Nav1980 said:


> Currently there is no particular time limit,all depends on luck,irrespective of ur profession date of lodging or C O contacrt date.just wait indefinitely...


Hi all..i Can't wait to express my happiness to announce that me and my family (wife and a 2 year old son) has been granted visa today after almost about 5 months...

Thank you all the member of this forum without whose valuable input, guidance and support..it would have not been possible.

Once again, Thank you so much and wish all a speedy grant those who are waiting.

Applied on July 28, CO assigned on Sept 21, grant Dec 9....

ANZC code - 261313, NSW -190


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Congrats buddy, for clearing this level,now to level4,smooth sailing...


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Nav1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Currently there is no particular time limit,all depends on luck,irrespective of ur profession date of lodging or C O contacrt date.just wait indefinitely...
> ...


Congrats - the wait is stuff . I am sure you are relieved now . All the best


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Congrats buddy, for clearing this level,now to level4,smooth sailing...


What is level 4 ??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view: These are 2 different numbers.

*Roll Number* - That College gives us at the beginning of each academic year.

*Seat Number* - Allocated by the University AND it is mentioned on the Examination Hall Ticket and Mark sheet.


*Now coming back to your query:* You are correct. The roll number is indeed the seat number indicated on your mark sheet.





sferns said:


> I got email from CO today finally. They have requested for copy of final year University marksheet which was already provided. They also asked for my roll number to be clearly mentioned on it .
> 
> Question to anyone from Mumbai University. Is the roll number same as 'seat number'? That's the only number I see on my marksheet.


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Level 4 is the toughest one,landing and setting up yourself,finding a job etc..


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Level 4 is the toughest one,landing and setting up yourself,finding a job etc..


Agree


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all..i Can't wait to express my happiness to announce that me and my family (wife and a 2 year old son) has been granted visa today after almost about 5 months...
> 
> Thank you all the member of this forum without whose valuable input, guidance and support..it would have not been possible.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Tashi_Norem finally


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied via single EOI ID for both 189 and 190 to NSW.

Can I apply with a new EOI ID for 190 to VIC too ?


----------



## will14m (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, can anyone please help to let me know is it true that you need to have either professional year or work experience to get skill assessment for PR?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

will14m said:


> Hi, can anyone please help to let me know is it true that you need to have either professional year or work experience to get skill assessment for PR?


What anzsco?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all..i Can't wait to express my happiness to announce that me and my family (wife and a 2 year old son) has been granted visa today after almost about 5 months...
> 
> Thank you all the member of this forum without whose valuable input, guidance and support..it would have not been possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

will14m said:


> Hi, can anyone please help to let me know is it true that you need to have either professional year or work experience to get skill assessment for PR?


Not needed if u enough points without work experience.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied via single EOI ID for both 189 and 190 to NSW.
> 
> Can I apply with a new EOI ID for 190 to VIC too ?


Yes, its a common practice


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all..i Can't wait to express my happiness to announce that me and my family (wife and a 2 year old son) has been granted visa today after almost about 5 months...
> 
> Thank you all the member of this forum without whose valuable input, guidance and support..it would have not been possible.
> 
> ...


First of all, Heartiest wishes Tashi_Norem and Wish u all the best!!

Can you please tell me know which date have you completed your submission of requested documents (after CO contact).
Thanks


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi ,

Can you please confirm the below point. Do we need to provide the passport-sized photograph?????

"Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name"


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi All.
I am a little confused here, I hope u guys can help.
Is it mandatory for work points that the experience must be verified from the relevant authority? Or does it help in the processing of your visa in any way?

Thanks


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Hi All.
> I am a little confused here, I hope u guys can help.
> Is it mandatory for work points that the experience must be verified from the relevant authority? Or does it help in the processing of your visa in any way?
> 
> Thanks


 Mandatory. They may deduct few years case to case


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can you please confirm the below point. Do we need to provide the passport-sized photograph?????
> 
> ...


Yes. It is mandatory with the application.
If you already have a digital copy, just resize it and attach.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can you please confirm the below point. Do we need to provide the passport-sized photograph?????
> 
> ...


Yes of specified size


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Mandatory. They may deduct few years case to case


Thanks Rahul.
Well, I am in a fix now. Bcoz I have applied for visa without experience verification. CO has been allocated and he didn't mention anything relevant to experience verification


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Yes. It is mandatory with the application. If you already have a digital copy, just resize it and attach.


No its not. It is in a checklist. However, your photo is being taken by doctors, so you may skip uploading it. However, as most do it, it wont hurt to do it.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Silence since yesterday on the forum . 9 weeks since I have submitted additional documents and still waiting - anyone in a similar situation specifically with team Adelaide


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Silence since yesterday on the forum . 9 weeks since I have submitted additional documents and still waiting - anyone in a similar situation specifically with team Adelaide


Did, you reply to GSM.allocated email ?

Did you click on "Information Provided" link in your immi.gov.au account after your emailed required docs ?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Guys, got my PCC today finally. I wonder in how much can one expect a grant after submitting the requested documents?

Visa Lodged: 04 Nov
CO: 27 Nov
Medicals & PCC submitted: 11 Dec
Grant: ?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Guys, got my PCC today finally. I wonder in how much can one expect a grant after submitting the requested documents?
> 
> Visa Lodged: 04 Nov
> CO: 27 Nov
> ...


As soon as your CO attends your case


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> As soon as your CO re-checks your case




Erm, I mean in days. How many days/weeks is the average?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Erm, I mean in days. How many days/weeks is the average?


From this forum, I learned that CO will take 1 to 3 weeks to get back as he will be busy in clearing other backlogs. It all depends on luck.

We are sailing in the same boat. hope to hear some good news before Christmas.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> From this forum, I learned that CO will take 1 to 3 weeks to get back as he will be busy in clearing other backlogs. It all depends on luck.


Ohk. I'm an optimist so I'm looking for people who've received grants within a week of submission  (if that's even possible) 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Ohk. I'm an optimist so I'm looking for people who've received grants within a week of submission  (if that's even possible)
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Even I hope the same  but as it's Holiday season & less work force, it's unlikely :fingerscrossed:


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi All... I called DIBP this morning to follow up on my case as the status shows " assessment in progress" since last 5 weeks as we uploaded all documents at the time of lodgement.We have completed 80 days from the date of lodgement . 
The lady at the desk mentioned that the 90 days turn around time mentioned on the website is misleading as those are counted from the date of initial assessment(by the CO) and not from the time of Visa lodgement.
Can anyone please share their thoughts as I have heard this for the first time.

Also what would be the %age wherein the physical verification at the work place is done. 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Hi All... I called DIBP this morning to follow up on my case as the status shows " assessment in progress" since last 5 weeks as we uploaded all documents at the time of lodgement.We have completed 80 days from the date of lodgement . The lady at the desk mentioned that the 90 days turn around time mentioned on the website is misleading as those are counted from the date of initial assessment(by the CO) and not from the time of Visa lodgement. Can anyone please share their thoughts as I have heard this for the first time. Also what would be the %age wherein the physical verification at the work place is done. Thanks


1. I never heard of this.

2. No one can tell, for certain countries more than for others, and depends on case to case basis.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

* Never heard this either. *In my view:* Processing time always has to be from the day one submits the application AND NOT from CO allocation date.

*
* Regarding physical verification*: IF the company for which an applicant has worked for isn't verifiable online and poses any risks THEN they might opt for Physical verification. ALL is very subjective and is based on every Individual profile.




godsglory said:


> Hi All... I called DIBP this morning to follow up on my case as the status shows " assessment in progress" since last 5 weeks as we uploaded all documents at the time of lodgement.We have completed 80 days from the date of lodgement .
> The lady at the desk mentioned that the 90 days turn around time mentioned on the website is misleading as those are counted from the date of initial assessment(by the CO) and not from the time of Visa lodgement.
> Can anyone please share their thoughts as I have heard this for the first time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> * Never heard this either. *In my view:* Processing time always has to be from the day one submits the application AND NOT from CO allocation date.
> 
> *
> * Regarding physical verification*: IF the company for which an applicant has worked for isn't verifiable online and poses any risks THEN they might opt for Physical verification. ALL is very subjective and is based on every Individual profile.


Hi Jeeten,

you got CO allocation in 6 days.? lodged on 03 Dec.So quick.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

31/10/2015 - Visa App

03/12/2015 - CO Contact

CO allocation in 34 Days.






Ramsp said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> you got CO allocation in 6 days.? lodged on 03 Dec.So quick.


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

You can expect 8weeks from now


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Guys,

My health assessment page reads:



> *Examinations in progress*
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


However, for my wife and child, its:



> *Health clearance provided – no action required*
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Should I wait for mine to read the same, or can I just go ahead and press "*Information Provided*" button right now?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Silence since yesterday on the forum . 9 weeks since I have submitted additional documents and still waiting - anyone in a similar situation specifically with team Adelaide
> ...


Mine is through an agent and she confirmed the documents have been uploaded correctly


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Before clicking *Information Provided* it would be wise to check with the Clinic once regarding your meds.






3br4h!m said:


> Guys,
> 
> My health assessment page reads:
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Before clicking *Information Provided* it would be wise to check with the Clinic once regarding your meds.


Checked multiple times today, they keep saying "it happens sometimes, will be uploaded by end of day", but nothing yet. 

Guess I'll just wait until tomorrow or monday.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 31/10/2015 - Visa App
> 
> 03/12/2015 - CO Contact
> 
> CO allocation in 34 Days.


Jeetan did you get the medicals clearance. Seems like you did your medicals on 9th.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think it will take around a weeks time before it reflects in the IMMI account. I will wait until 18th before checking with Clinic.




sandipgp said:


> Jeetan did you get the medicals clearance. Seems like you did your medicals on 9th.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

It took only 3 days to get the update on immi account.
But one can check the progress of the medicals in eMedicals website also.

Usually HIV test takes few days time as normally the specimen is sent to Singapore.


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi, 
I have applied for 190 for SA on Oct 28 2015.CO assigned on 24 Nov 2015 asking for additonal doc whuch was submitted in 3 Dec. Still waiting for Golden email. Any one for this timeline.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 190 for SA on Oct 28 2015.CO assigned on 24 Nov 2015 asking for additonal doc whuch was submitted in 3 Dec. Still waiting for Golden email. Any one for this timeline.


I'm close:

Applied: 04 Nov
CO: 27 Nov
Docs submitted: 12 Dec 

You'll probably get the grant before me, so please post when you get the golden mail. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Finally uploading my PCC , last document needed to be uploaded according to CO's checklist.
Can anyone tell me whether we need to upload ''statutory declaration'' , but CO didn't ask for that !

Do i have to press ''Information Provided'' or leave a mail to CO that i've uploaded the required documents from the checklist ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> Finally uploading my PCC , last document needed to be uploaded according to CO's checklist.
> Can anyone tell me whether we need to upload ''statutory declaration'' , but CO didn't ask for that !
> 
> Do i have to press ''Information Provided'' or leave a mail to CO that i've uploaded the required documents from the checklist ?


SD - for what purpose?


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> SD - for what purpose?


I think it's for the character.
I also found that document in immi account under the personal particulars category , but CO didn't mention to me in the checklist. So i won't prepare that document.

I just want to know whether any CO requested for ''character statutory declaration'' form to be filled ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> I think it's for the character.
> I also found that document in immi account under the personal particulars category , but CO didn't mention to me in the checklist. So i won't prepare that document.
> 
> I just want to know whether any CO requested for ''character statutory declaration'' form to be filled ?


The SD for character assessment is used when you are not able to provide PCC from certain countries i.e. there is a war going in or something. If you are able to provide PCC then there is no need for SD.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok. Got it.

No war or struggle in SL now ; i am uploading PCC only.


----------



## zoebali17 (Feb 23, 2015)

Got my grant on 02 dec...below is my timeline
Occupation: Exporter/Importer
VETASSESS Applied on 19/01/2015- +ve -->10th april 2015
PTE - 29/06/2015
EOI for 190 (SA)- 06/07/2015 ||Invitation-29/07/2015
Visa lodged (190-SA) with 70 points: 25/08/2015
CO contacted for PCC and Medicals on 13 Oct 2015
IndianPCC: applied 14/10/2015| received:26/10/2015
Medicals 17/10/2015
Grant:02/12/2015


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


What is your IED?




zoebali17 said:


> Got my grant on 02 dec...below is my timeline
> Occupation: Exporter/Importer
> VETASSESS Applied on 19/01/2015- +ve -->10th april 2015
> PTE - 29/06/2015
> ...


----------



## zoebali17 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you !
its 14th oct 2016


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Congrats. All the best for the journey ahead 

Was your case with GSM Adelaide


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zoebali17 said:


> Thank you ! its 14th oct 2016


Congrats.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

zoebali17 said:


> Got my grant on 02 dec...
> 
> Grant:02/12/2015


Congratulations !!!


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Sure 3br4h!m, as soon as I got the grant I will update you and expecting same from U. But do you have any date in mind when we will have our grant.





3br4h!m said:


> sm_adil2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

URGENT question:

We have applied for 190 visa on September 26th.
We are still waiting for final grant.

Question 1: we are planning to travel to our home country for vacation. I will stay 3weeks and my wife will stay longer. Is there any problem as we are waiting for final grant?

Question 2: my passport has validity for 1 more year, but I am thinking to take a new passport in that vacation. So new passport will have new passport number which will also mention old passport number (which I used for 190 application). Is it difficult to update passport information with New passport number ?

Question 3: If I get grant while waiting for new passport , then grant letter will have my old passport number. However, at that time I will have both passports in my hand. Can I still request to Australian Immigration to update passport number? There should not be a problem if I hold old and new passport together while travelling, right?


----------



## skhoja (Nov 3, 2015)

aminul112 said:


> URGENT question:
> 
> We have applied for 190 visa on September 26th.
> We are still waiting for final grant.
> ...



Q1: there is no problem in vacation as all the correspondence is through email unless they intend to verify your work experience - in our case we received the call for verification as they were not able to connect to the office phone no. 

Q2: as soon as you have the new passport, update it in the immiaccount. It allows you to provide details of all the members in the application separately. In our case we updated the passport details just a week before we received the email for the grant and that too with the new passport no. So no hassle now 

Q3: if you don't have the passport till the grant is received, you may still update it ... I have heard about it but don't know the exact process 

Good luck ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:*

1 - You are free to travel. ONLY thing is that you have to inform DIBP regarding your proposed travel. Use the web form in your IMMI account "*Notification of changes in circumstances*".


2 - You have to update your NEW passport details via web form in your IMMI account "*Change of passport details*"


3 - Even after your GRANT you are required to inform DIBP regarding the Change of passport details via the web form *Change of passport details* in your IMMI account.



aminul112 said:


> URGENT question:
> 
> We have applied for 190 visa on September 26th.
> We are still waiting for final grant.
> ...


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrats zoebali17, Do you let me know What is your PCC expiration? Is it six month or 1year. Wana know how they define IED for any person. 




zoebali17 said:


> Thank you !
> its 14th oct 2016


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Started this journey in early 2013 & now 2016 is nearing...

Hoping for this long wait to get over in 2015 only...

Rest my luck !!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't think there is any valid reason to inform DIPB about short-term travels, it is not change of circumstances and not an notification of errors. It is a short term travel - thats it. 

Some people travel on a regular basis, even on a daily basis here in Europe (crossing borders for work during daily commute is, indeed, very common here). Therefore, I don't really think it is necessary to inform DIBP about traveling. if it is not a permanent move. 



Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my view:*
> 
> 1 - You are free to travel. ONLY thing is that you have to inform DIBP regarding your proposed travel. Use the web form in your IMMI account "*Notification of changes in circumstances*".
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I disagree here and this is my view.

You are right when referring to Europe as its a different thing all together BUT sub-continent is another thing. As here we have many restrictions while travelling to neighboring Countries.

As he is going to stay there for 3 weeks and his spouse for a longer period. Which indicates that circumstances have changed after applying for VISA as they are temporarily leaving the Country from where they have lodged their Visa.


Following is an excerpt from *Notification of changes in circumstances* form.




> Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act) requires you to inform the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (the department) of any changes in your circumstances that affect any answer to a question in your application form.







andreyx108b said:


> I don't think there is any valid reason to inform DIPB about short-term travels, it is not change of circumstances and not an notification of errors. It is a short term travel - thats it.
> 
> Some people travel on a regular basis, even on a daily basis here in Europe (crossing borders for work during daily commute is, indeed, very common here). Therefore, I don't really think it is necessary to inform DIBP about traveling. if it is not a permanent move.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I dont see any changes in circumstances, no matter where you are Europe or Asia - what you are saying is that a "vacation" changes circumstances - in what way? 3 days or 3 weeks? Austria or Nepal? It is a "vacation" and does not change your circumstances. 

If i get a job in France and will move there for 6 month, then yes - that constitute change of circumstances: i have new address and new job. 

However, i am not an immigration agent/case officer to argue. 

Bottom line is: If everyone would follow this advise, DIBP will be overwhelmed and will be spending hours every day, just checking - that someone traveled somewhere for a few days to see their aunty. 




Jeeten#80 said:


> I disagree here and this is my view. You are right when referring to Europe as its a different thing all together BUT sub-continent is another thing. As here we have many restrictions while travelling to neighboring Countries. As he is going to stay there for 3 weeks and his spouse for a longer period. Which indicates that circumstances have changed after applying for VISA as they are temporarily leaving the Country from where they have lodged their Visa. Following is an excerpt from Notification of changes in circumstances form.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I doesn't matter whatever we feel, BUT if we go by whats mentioned in the *Notification of changes in circumstances* form AND following question in *Form 80*:

*THEN *one will have to notify DIBP of their international travel before a VISA is GRANTED.




> Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act) requires you to inform the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (the department) of any changes in your circumstances that affect any answer to a question in your application form.





> *Part E – International travel / movements*
> 
> *19* Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> *Note:* If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
> ...


*
Bottom line is:* It doesn't matter what one does during this travel - meets his Aunt or someone else.

Finally its up-to every individual VISA applicant how they decide to go ahead with this.

Logically this is what they must do ELSE they risk further scrutiny by DIBP as now a days International travels are very easily tracked.




andreyx108b said:


> I dont see any changes in circumstances, no matter where you are Europe or Asia - what you are saying is that a "vacation" changes circumstances - in what way? 3 days or 3 weeks? Austria or Nepal? It is a "vacation" and does not change your circumstances.
> 
> If i get a job in France and will move there for 6 month, then yes - that constitute change of circumstances: i have new address and new job.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Well that's need to be left to an immigration specialist who is authorized to comment on such a question. I am not one of them. 

Following your logic, if a person who applied for the Sc189 and lives in France but works in Italy - must every evening, before going to bed, filling in change of circumstances form informing DIBP he has traveled today and he is ok. 

Sounds cool  




Jeeten#80 said:


> I doesn't matter whatever we feel, BUT if we go by whats mentioned in the Notification of changes in circumstances form AND following question in Form 80: THEN one will have to notify DIBP of their international travel before a VISA is GRANTED. Bottom line is: It doesn't matter what one does during this travel - meets his Aunt or someone else. Finally its up-to every individual VISA applicant how they decide to go ahead with this. Logically this is what they must do ELSE they risk further scrutiny by DIBP as now a days International travels are very easily tracked.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys. I still have 5 more days before travel.
If I dont get final grant by this time, then I think I will will inform DIBP by Immigration account.

It looks like better to inform them.


BR
Aminul


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No one here is an immigration agent. We try to best suggest people based on our own experience/observation and understanding of the process.
*AND*
Most of the times Immigration agents have also been found wanting for certain queries.


Regarding your understanding of my logic I have nothing to say 

*EXCEPT*

If such a scenario arises THEN that applicant has to update this in his FORM 80 or VISA application that "_he lives in France but works in Italy_" THEREBY DIBP will understand his scenario

*AND NOT THAT*

he _must every evening, before going to bed, filling in change of circumstances form informing DIBP he has traveled today and he is ok_.





andreyx108b said:


> Well that's need to be left to an immigration specialist who is authorized to comment on such a question. I am not one of them.
> 
> Following your logic, if a person who applied for the Sc189 and lives in France but works in Italy - must every evening, before going to bed, filling in change of circumstances form informing DIBP he has traveled today and he is ok.
> 
> Sounds cool


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have understood it correctly .


Its always better to inform them.





aminul112 said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I still have 5 more days before travel.
> If I dont get final grant by this time, then I think I will will inform DIBP by Immigration account.
> 
> It looks like better to inform them.
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Exactly, this is your understanding, nothing more than that. 

Others have different understanding. 

I really hope that everyone understand that and in regards to important issues will consult to and follow advise of an Agent who is an expert in this field, not someone's *assumptions*. 

Officially MARA agents have authority to give a definitive answer. 



Jeeten#80 said:


> No one here is an immigration agent. We try to best suggest people based on our own experience/observation and understanding of the process. *AND* Most of the times Immigration agents have also been found wanting for certain queries. Regarding your understanding of my logic I have nothing to say  *EXCEPT* If such a scenario arises THEN that applicant has to update this in his FORM 80 or VISA application that "_he lives in France but works in Italy_" THEREBY DIBP will understand his scenario *AND NOT THAT* he _must every evening, before going to bed, filling in change of circumstances form informing DIBP he has traveled today and he is ok_.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Exactly, this is your understanding, nothing more than that.
> 
> Others have different understanding.
> 
> ...


Lol. People who come to this forum are aware about agents and their services, still they come here because they want 'our understanding'. 

No point in taking this debate ahead. You have your opinion, Jeetendra gave his. Let the person who asked the query decides what action he wants to take. 

Cool.. Peace  

Its Sunday after all, enjoy it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Lol. People who come to this forum are aware about agents and their services, still they come here because they want 'our understanding'. No point in taking this debate ahead. You have your opinion, Jeetendra gave his. Let the person who asked the query decides what action he wants to take. Cool.. Peace  Its Sunday after all, enjoy it.


Agree


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi jeeten n andrexy...thanks for ur quick response to my last post...i have another query..i have resigned from my job and my notice period would end in next 2 weeks.....will be required to fill form 1022 to inform regarding the change in circumstances....pls advice.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

godsglory said:


> Hi jeeten n andrexy...thanks for ur quick response to my last post...i have another query..i have resigned from my job and my notice period would end in next 2 weeks.....will be required to fill form 1022 to inform regarding the change in circumstances....pls advice.


I was in same dilemma during my PR process. I had filled 1022 and notified DIBP about my job change before my last working day, even though, I had not claimed points for that job. 

Better to inform DIBP rather than they finding it out.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Hi jeeten n andrexy...thanks for ur quick response to my last post...i have another query..i have resigned from my job and my notice period would end in next 2 weeks.....will be required to fill form 1022 to inform regarding the change in circumstances....pls advice.


I think with any job changes - it is better to notify DIBP to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As rajrajinin and andreyx108b have communicated its always better to inform DIBP by being proactive.






godsglory said:


> Hi jeeten n andrexy...thanks for ur quick response to my last post...i have another query..i have resigned from my job and my notice period would end in next 2 weeks.....will be required to fill form 1022 to inform regarding the change in circumstances....pls advice.





rajrajinin said:


> I was in same dilemma during my PR process. I had filled 1022 and notified DIBP about my job change before my last working day, even though, I had not claimed points for that job.
> 
> Better to inform DIBP rather than they finding it out.





andreyx108b said:


> I think with any job changes - it is better to notify DIBP to avoid any confusion.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As rajrajinin and andreyx108b have communicated its always better to inform DIBP by being proactive.


This would be in effect, in case you are changing your job before grant is granted, correct?


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Try to call, it has been well over 90 days.


Guys,

I called to the number mentioned on my Visa acknowledgement letter. Though I called right at 9 am (Melbourne time) I had to wait 40 minute to talk to a person! He just informed me that my application is being processed and a CO has been allocated. He advised me to send e-mail to [email protected] for present status. Does this email address replies on query ?

At first he told me that an e-mail was sent to me on 22nd October. I was astonished and informed him that I never got any email. Then he tried to resend that e-mail and later come up with apology that this was a mistake, no e-mail was sent to me !! But I could understand that an e-mail may have been forwarded on 22nd October to the local Australian embassy to verify my employment, because my employer got call on 28th October. That means, something happened and they are stuck on that same issue from then. Am I assuming correctly? can somebody also share their opinion?


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi...I am not switching jobs..i have resigned from my current job and no plans to join another one....So in that case as well, I understand that it would be better option to inform then as the work experience points that I have claimed are from this job only..

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Hi...I am not switching jobs..i have resigned from my current job and no plans to join another one....So in that case as well, I understand that it would be better option to inform then as the work experience points that I have claimed are from this job only.. Thanks


Definitely inform DIBP.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

One thing thats bothering me lately is that most of my employment has been for US compaines who dont have an office in India. I worked remotely. 

In form 80, i have providrd the actual US addresses of two companies who I work for and the employment spans several years. 

Although i haven't claimed work exp points but im worried that seeing a US address and only indian PCC theyll ask too many questions. Is my concern real or im just thinking too much? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## zoebali17 (Feb 23, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Congrats. All the best for the journey ahead
> 
> Was your case with GSM Adelaide


yes it was with GSM adelaide


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your are just thinking too much but I can understand why.

Just wait and watch now.






3br4h!m said:


> One thing thats bothering me lately is that most of my employment has been for US compaines who dont have an office in India. I worked remotely.
> 
> In form 80, i have providrd the actual US addresses of two companies who I work for and the employment spans several years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As there is *Changes in circumstances*.


The answers that an applicant might have provided in the VISA application form and any subsequent Form or communication to DIBP has changed.




hope_faith_belief said:


> This would be in effect, in case you are changing your job before grant is granted, correct?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As there is *Changes in circumstances*.
> 
> 
> The answers that an applicant might have provided in the VISA application form and any subsequent Form or communication to DIBP has changed.


I have my grant with me, I am going to resign and not planning to work anywhere before I migrate, does that even matter then?

I don't think there will be any "change in circumstance" - everybody does this way, isn't it, do everyone let DIBP know that they have resigned now and this is the certain change in circumstance, i don't think so.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This won't impact you as you have already received your Grant.


This only impacts VISA applicants who are awaiting VISA outcome!




hope_faith_belief said:


> I have my grant with me, I am going to resign and not planning to work anywhere before I migrate, does that even matter then?
> 
> I don't think there will be any "change in circumstance" - everybody does this way, isn't it, do everyone let DIBP know that they have resigned now and this is the certain change in circumstance, i don't think so.


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Today I got a mail from Pearson regarding request by DIBP for my PTE scores ...

CO allocated to my case on 20th Oct. after that there was a long silence. today I got this mail.

Does this means CO has requested my PTE score.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes indeed, CO/DIBP has requested for your PTE score with Pearson's.




scindia said:


> Today I got a mail from Pearson regarding request by DIBP for my PTE scores ...
> 
> CO allocated to my case on 20th Oct. after that there was a long silence. today I got this mail.
> 
> Does this means CO has requested my PTE score.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

scindia said:


> Today I got a mail from Pearson regarding request by DIBP for my PTE scores ... CO allocated to my case on 20th Oct. after that there was a long silence. today I got this mail. Does this means CO has requested my PTE score.


That's weird usually people do not get informed by Pearson's, but, its a good sign.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes indeed, CO/DIBP has requested for your PTE score with Pearson's.


Really?
That's good to know


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can you please confirm the below point. Do we need to provide the passport-sized photograph?????
> 
> ...


How can one get PCC and medical check before getting approval from NSW SS?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amandeep2208 said:


> How can one get PCC and medical check before getting approval from NSW SS?


I can't say about PCC in India for sure.

In terms of medicals - you need to generate your HapID via My health declaration: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations and then enroll on to medical check at registered panel doctor.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

amandeep2208 said:


> How can one get PCC and medical check before getting approval from NSW SS?


This must've been asked thousand times. Either we need an FAQ or members should search before asking. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

I have received my latest ACS letter today.. My Onshore Experience is now 3 years (10 Points)

Updated my EOI with 65 points and submitted today.

Earlier i had 60 points

189| 261313 | 60 pt - 09/Sep/2015 - EOI- 189 | New ACS - 65 pt - 15/Dec/2015

Any chance in this round?


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am new here - I just submitted my 190 application for NSW yesterday with 70 points. Based on the recent trend how long would I need to wait before I get an invite.

Onshore Candidate
Skill - General Accountant
Points Breakdown
Age - 30
Education - 15
Eng - 20
SS - 5

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view* you have very good chances of being invited during 18 December 2015 invitation round.

Provided there aren't many 65 and 65+ pointers ahead of you in queue between *4 December 2015* and your EOI Date of Effect - *15 December 2015* as they have cut down on Total invites for the month of December due to Holiday season.




amarjagadish said:


> I have received my latest ACS letter today.. My Onshore Experience is now 3 years (10 Points)
> 
> Updated my EOI with 65 points and submitted today.
> 
> ...


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes indeed, CO/DIBP has requested for your PTE score with Pearson's.


Thx Jeeten,

Have u any idea , how much time I have to wait now.



:eyebrows:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Anywhere between 4-8 weeks after initial CO allocation, provided no more queries are raised.

However looking at the current trend its becoming very difficult to ascertain the exact time frame.




scindia said:


> Thx Jeeten,
> 
> Have u any idea , how much time I have to wait now.
> 
> ...


----------



## aabhishek (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi I have applied for External Auditor with following details:
Date Nov 24
Territory NSW 
Visa Category 190
Points 60+5

What are my chances in DEC 18 Draw. Thanks in advance for reply.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

aabhishek said:


> Hi I have applied for External Auditor with following details:
> Date Nov 24
> Territory NSW
> Visa Category 190
> ...


You will be invited soon.I have 55+5 points for same occupation.Filed EOI in September 2015


----------



## SydneyShan (Nov 25, 2015)

Dear all,

Glad to share that today early morning around 3:00AM received golden letter for me and for my whole family.
Thank you very much for this forum for all the provided and will be grateful forever.
Here is my details, 
ACS Applied - 4rth April 2014 (ANZSCO Code 61313 - Software Engineer)
ACS Result - 23 May 2014
IELTS Exam - 17th May 2014
EOI submission - 30th July 2014
Invitation received - 20th July 2015 ( from NSW)
VISA 190 lodged (Fees paid) - 2nd Sep 2015 (NSW)
CO contact - 14th Oct 2015 ( CO from Adelaide)
Request completed - 16th Oct 2015
VISA grant - 16th Dec 2015


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

SydneyShan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Glad to share that today early morning around 3:00AM received golden letter for me and for my whole family.
> Thank you very much for this forum for all the provided and will be grateful forever.
> ...



Congrats☺


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey folks,

Were there any recent grants issued by CO named Lisa from the Adelaide team?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

I got grant today!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> I got grant today!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Who was your CO, mate?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

IvS said:


> Who was your CO, mate?



Donot know.. Direct grant 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Donot know.. Direct grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Shouldn't there be a name on the grant letter anyway? Somewhere at the bottom..


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Congratulations friends who got the visa grant today


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Congratulations to ALL those who have received Grant Today !!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Donot know.. Direct grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Congratulations to the guys who have got their grants 

Somewhere I don't understand the process. Fresh cases get looked at in 4 to 6 weeks, however cases where additional information is provided takes ages for review 

Supplied additional information on 14th October and still waiting 

Called the visa office today was told that seems like your case was not looked at for some time . Will ask them to look into it


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

bossshakil said:


> Guys,
> 
> I called to the number mentioned on my Visa acknowledgement letter. Though I called right at 9 am (Melbourne time) I had to wait 40 minute to talk to a person! He just informed me that my application is being processed and a CO has been allocated. He advised me to send e-mail to [email protected] for present status. Does this email address replies on query ?
> 
> At first he told me that an e-mail was sent to me on 22nd October. I was astonished and informed him that I never got any email. Then he tried to resend that e-mail and later come up with apology that this was a mistake, no e-mail was sent to me !! But I could understand that an e-mail may have been forwarded on 22nd October to the local Australian embassy to verify my employment, because my employer got call on 28th October. That means, something happened and they are stuck on that same issue from then. Am I assuming correctly? can somebody also share their opinion?


Guess what ! I got the grant yesterday :second:

Thanks everyone for your valuable suggestion to call DIBP.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> Guess what ! I got the grant yesterday :second:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your valuable suggestion to call DIBP.


Congratulations  now the real part starts...All the Best!

Prateek


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

SydneyShan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Glad to share that today early morning around 3:00AM received golden letter for me and for my whole family.
> Thank you very much for this forum for all the provided and will be grateful forever.
> ...


Congratulations SydneyShan


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> Guess what ! I got the grant yesterday :second:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your valuable suggestion to call DIBP.


Congratulations


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

What is form 1399 ??
I wasn't informed about it for my 190 visa ??

Is it for 489 & 189 ??


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> Guess what ! I got the grant yesterday :second:
> *
> Thanks everyone for your valuable suggestion to call DIBP*.


Well, in my case i sent an email to gsm.allocated stating that i've submitted the required documents...
I will give them some time as number of officials is reduced in festive season 

Congrats bosshakil


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Guys,

How to contact our CO directly ? I got a mail from below ID which had the CO name from Adelaide but no direct contact details like mail ID or Email.

[email protected] seems to be a common mail id where our mails will be put in a queue until someone picks it up .


----------



## aabhishek (Aug 25, 2014)

Guys Need help........ I had posted a message 2-3 days ago on this forum against which i received many mails with replies but I am not able to view those. I do not know how to use this forum may be. Request help ....


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Guys,
> 
> How to contact our CO directly ? I got a mail from below ID which had the CO name from Adelaide but no direct contact details like mail ID or Email.
> 
> [email protected] seems to be a common mail id where our mails will be put in a queue until someone picks it up .


Just reply to that email and ask for the CO email id.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

aabhishek said:


> Guys Need help........ I had posted a message 2-3 days ago on this forum against which i received many mails with replies but I am not able to view those. I do not know how to use this forum may be. Request help ....


Just click on your profile name on the top right hand side.


----------



## aabhishek (Aug 25, 2014)

Its all empty up there in the link.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> What is form 1399 ??
> I wasn't informed about it for my 190 visa ??
> 
> Is it for 489 & 189 ??


Its for people from certain Countries,if you are supposed to fill it in your CO will send it to you.


----------



## Nick Spatula (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I have a quick question: when you send an EOI for some territory like QLD, SA and WA you are asked for a two/three year experience overseas. 
Do you have to provide evidence of that when you apply for EOI?

Thanks 

Nick


----------



## nzsf (Dec 18, 2015)

*Civil Engineer (233211).*

I have applied EOI on 10.11.15 to NSW state. I have got Civil Engineer (233211) with 55 points+ if 5 points to state. What is the chance of getting my invitation.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

What are the odds of getting the grant next week ??
Will Christmas Holidays for DIBP delay everything ......


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi everyone I have a quick question: when you send an EOI for some territory like QLD, SA and WA you are asked for a two/three year experience overseas. Do you have to provide evidence of that when you apply for EOI? Thanks Nick


No.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> What are the odds of getting the grant next week ?? Will Christmas Holidays for DIBP delay everything ......


Less staff will be on duty on 30th and 31st.

25th, 28th, 29th and the 1st are official public holidays.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

bright future said:


> Just reply to that email and ask for the CO email id.


Replied but no response from them. I don't think they will respond before New year.

Better I will stop checking my VISA status until New year and enjoy my vacation


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

Best of luck all of you guys!!

:spit::behindsofa:


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

2015 going to end in next 2 days.


more wait in store


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

scindia said:


> 2015 going to end in next 2 days.
> 
> 
> more wait in store


Next 2 days? Im sure even in the east they're only 24hrs ahead  

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

scindia said:


> 2015 going to end in next 2 days. more wait in store


Has Australia been moved to somewhere else?)


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

buddies... I have written it casually as 23rd & 24th are last 2 days in 2015 for decision 


Australia not moved anywhere ..its in focus


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Holidays friends 

Wish you all a merry Christmas & happy New Year 2016 !!!

I don't think anyone will get grant before New Year


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas & Happy New year 2016 guys.

Hope we all will get some good news in early New year 

:xmastree: :xmascandle: :xmastree:


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Merry Christmas & Happy New year 2016 guys.
> 
> Hope we all will get some good news in early New year
> 
> :xmastree: :xmascandle: :xmastree:


Merry Xmas and happy new year. Eat drink and be merry. Let's live in the present and the future will take care of itself


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year guys enjoy your holidays!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Replied but no response from them. I don't think they will respond before New year.
> 
> Better I will stop checking my VISA status until New year and enjoy my vacation


Well said, should just forget about the grant for now and enjoy the holidays. Hope 2016 will be the year!


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Amen!

All the best to all fellow expats, have a wonderful new year and merry Christmas 

Prateek


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Holidays to All! Hope you having a good time 

I got a mail from CO last week saying that they received additional docs and will contact me if they require anything else. Hope 2016 brings in some luck and good news soon.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Got my grant letter today  
Never expected especially during holidays !!!

Thanks everyone for ur guidance and love


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> Got my grant letter today  Never expected especially during holidays !!! Thanks everyone for ur guidance and love


Congrats and happy new year!!

Please update the tracker


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Happy new year to all


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Surprisingly not much 190 visa applications lodged in August 2015


hey i submitted my EOI with 55 pts on sept. 10 as telecommunication engineer. also applied NSW for 5 pts extra. please suggest me for how long am i supposed to wait for NSW SS..... this waiting is killing me


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> hey i submitted my EOI with 55 pts on sept. 10 as telecommunication engineer. also applied NSW for 5 pts extra. please suggest me for how long am i supposed to wait for NSW SS..... this waiting is killing me


Well, it's very difficult to get NSW nomination with 55+5 :juggle:

I had submitted an EOI for NSW in June 2015 with 55+5 points ; but still didn't get the nomination...
But then i applied for SA nomination in July & got the invitation in September.

For NSW, if you can claim 60+5 points with IELTS 7+ each , then you will get the nomination within few weeks..:eyebrows:
Also refer NSW 190 Visa thread for more information :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
27 Nov 2015 - CO requested documents
11 Dec 2015 - PCC
12 Dec 2015 - Medical
12 Dec 2015 - Information Provided

anyone with similar timeline? Wondering when will I receive the grant? Getting anxious now as each day passes.


----------



## aabhishek (Aug 25, 2014)

SOURABH.C said:


> You will be invited soon.I have 55+5 points for same occupation.Filed EOI in September 2015


Hi Sourabh

Do not see any particular trend for external auditor as such. How many months do you think is the waiting line.

Abhi


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> 04 Nov 2015 - Application submitted
> 27 Nov 2015 - CO requested documents
> 11 Dec 2015 - PCC
> 12 Dec 2015 - Medical
> ...


I am with you


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> I am with you


But you're onshore, so you'll definitely get it much quicker, right?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

I am not sure. 3 months is the standard timeline for the VISA grant but there are many cases who had got direct grants within a month (includes both onshore and offshore). So I would say it depends on luck.


----------



## aussieboundindie (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello all,

I have been following ExpatForum from last one year. Got my and my wife's PR grant on 21st Dec for SS for South Australia. The latest I can travel is before 13th Oct 2016. We are expecting our baby in Feb 2016. Can anyone please help me if child visa has to be raised separately or can be clubbed with our PR grant.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

aussieboundindie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been following ExpatForum from last one year. Got my and my wife's PR grant on 21st Dec for SS for South Australia. The latest I can travel is before 13th Oct 2016. We are expecting our baby in Feb 2016. Can anyone please help me if child visa has to be raised separately or can be clubbed with our PR grant.


If you got the grant, you can only apply for child visa separately.

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would have to apply for *Child visa (subclass 101)* for your Child.





aussieboundindie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been following ExpatForum from last one year. Got my and my wife's PR grant on 21st Dec for SS for South Australia. The latest I can travel is before 13th Oct 2016. We are expecting our baby in Feb 2016. Can anyone please help me if child visa has to be raised separately or can be clubbed with our PR grant.


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Is DIBP on holidays till the 6th Jan or will they be open tomorrow...anyone has any idea ..pls advise


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Is DIBP on holidays till the 6th Jan or will they be open tomorrow...anyone has any idea ..pls advise


From the 4th


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

aussieboundindie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been following ExpatForum from last one year. Got my and my wife's PR grant on 21st Dec for SS for South Australia. The latest I can travel is before 13th Oct 2016. We are expecting our baby in Feb 2016. Can anyone please help me if child visa has to be raised separately or can be clubbed with our PR grant.


As you are granted visa for you and your Wife, you need to apply separate visa for child if delivered overseas. In case if you go to Australia and deliver baby there, baby will be Australian by birth as both parents are permanent resident and you also can avoid visa fees and unnecessary processing. Planning will be bit difficult as you are left with two months from delivery and Travelling in this situation will require certificate from Doctors. If you wish your baby to get Australian passport still you can do this, it will be all hectic and bit stressful. You can make choice in best of your interest for where to have baby delivery.

When did you do your wife's chest X-ray part of medical exam


----------



## aussieboundindie (Jan 3, 2016)

Our medicals were submitted on 16th Nov 2015. My wife underwent x-ray with protective shield.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello guys...

1st working day for DIBP in 2016 today. 

Any lucky guys with VISA grants today ??


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

aussieboundindie said:


> Our medicals were submitted on 16th Nov 2015. My wife underwent x-ray with protective shield.


I am in same situation. Just pending with medical. Planning to do Xray with shield. Do I need to inform to CO separately that my Wife is pregnant or just disclosing at medical test is sufficient. I already had talked to radiologist and medical centre. They said we need to tell them during test. How about this Form 160. Do we need to upload this or radiologist will upload this form


----------



## pavan4u (Nov 5, 2015)

Occupation 221111- Accountant General; 
PTE : 14 Dec 15 (85L/80R/90S/83W)
SKill Assessment : 29 Dec 15 (Positive from CPA)
189 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65 Points
190 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65+5 Points

*Any chances of getting 190 invitation in the next 2 months?*
I have no hopes for 189 invitation in the near future because 70 pointers are still in line.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

naga_me87 said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> 1st working day for DIBP in 2016 today.
> 
> Any lucky guys with VISA grants today ??


As of now two grants have been reported here.


----------



## Sandra_s (Jan 6, 2016)

Total points: 60
State: NSW
applied: 16.12.2015
uploaded most documents on the same day, found some minor mistakes, filled out the form for incorrect answers and uploaded documents to prove my corrections.

waiting.....


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Received my grant just now


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> Received my grant just now


Congrats


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> Received my grant just now


What is your timeline mate.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> What is your timeline mate.


It's in my signature mate


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> It's in my signature mate



HI,

If people are browsing on mobile they will not be able to see the signature.

If they chose the "Exit the enhanced mobile view" then they will be able to see signatures


----------



## harryom (Jan 7, 2016)

dushyant.anand said:


> Hi i applied on 11th Aug'15 , with 55+5=60 points for NSW under 261111, still not receive any invitation, will u please help how much time will take to get invitation..


hi mate,
i have same situation but i have applied in oct 2015 and stiil waiting for eoi

have u got eoi for sub 190?
please advise


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

*Got the final grant email.*

Got the grant email on 5th jan 2016


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> HI,
> 
> If people are browsing on mobile they will not be able to see the signature.
> 
> If they chose the "Exit the enhanced mobile view" then they will be able to see signatures


Ah i see,i am browsing with mobile but not using thw enhanced so i didn't notice


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Got the grant email on 5th jan 2016



Congrats 

All the best for your further steps


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Got the grant email on 5th jan 2016


Direct grant ? What is your time line ?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

pavan4u said:


> Occupation 221111- Accountant General;
> PTE : 14 Dec 15 (85L/80R/90S/83W)
> SKill Assessment : 29 Dec 15 (Positive from CPA)
> 189 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65 Points
> ...


Apply for 190 and try your luck. They say sponsorship takes up to 12 weeks but I have seen people who have got within 4 to 6 weeks average.


----------



## harryom (Jan 7, 2016)

naga_me87 said:


> Apply for 190 and try your luck. They say sponsorship takes up to 12 weeks but I have seen people who have got within 4 to 6 weeks average.


Hi mate,

I have applied for EOI in OCT for subclass 190 with 60 points for NSW

when can i accept EOI ?
code : 263111
Please advise


----------



## pavan4u (Nov 5, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Apply for 190 and try your luck. They say sponsorship takes up to 12 weeks but I have seen people who have got within 4 to 6 weeks average.


Applied for 190 NSW and expecting and an invitation in 4 to 6 weeks (as you said):fingerscrossed:


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

harryom said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I have applied for EOI in OCT for subclass 190 with 60 points for NSW
> 
> ...


Well, This is a very tough question to answer. More points more chances of getting invited.


This what there website says. 
*
The standard processing time for applications is 12 weeks*. We appreciate your understanding and cooperation in refraining from making progress enquiries within these first 12 weeks.

* *Please note that this does not apply to EOIs. There is no set timeframe for receiving an invitation after you have lodged an EOI. Selection is not guaranteed.*


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi ,
I have applied for Visa on Oct 1st 2016.
CO asked for PTE-A results.Thats it.
Got a grant on Jan5th.

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations *mallikarjunbattala *& *aoctavianus* and All The Best with Next Steps |||


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




aoctavianus said:


> Received my grant just now





mallikarjunbattala said:


> Got the grant email on 5th jan 2016


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi ,
> I have applied for Visa on Oct 1st 2016.
> CO asked for PTE-A results.Thats it.
> Got a grant on Jan5th.
> ...


You applied on Oct 1st 2016 ?? Seems like you are in love with 2016 because you got the grant


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Out of excitement this happens .

Might happen to us as well.





naga_me87 said:


> You applied on Oct 1st 2016 ?? Seems like you are in love with 2016 because you got the grant





mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi ,
> I have applied for Visa on Oct 1st 2016.
> CO asked for PTE-A results.Thats it.
> Got a grant on Jan5th.
> ...


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

mallikarjunbattala said:


> Hi ,
> I have applied for Visa on Oct 1st 2016.
> CO asked for PTE-A results.Thats it.
> Got a grant on Jan5th.
> ...


Congratulations. When was CO contact?


----------



## mallikarjunbattala (Aug 10, 2015)

CO Contact was on Nov12th 2015.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not seeing much movement for the August applicants 

Completing 5 months from visa application and 3 months since submission of additional documents 

Called 5 times was informed of the case being escalated , however no response at all 

Just no clue on what is to be done - any views


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Its been exactly one month since "information provided". Should I call the CO now and request to look into my application? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view you must wait for 6-8 weeks from CO allocation date before calling them (ideally).


Try calling them on 22nd or 25th if you don't hear from them before this.





3br4h!m said:


> Its been exactly one month since "information provided". Should I call the CO now and request to look into my application?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear Greg

I had also applied on 14 th Aug unfortunalely my applicaion is not yet finalise. First time CO requested for docs on 30 sept Second time on 17 Nov. Almost 8 weeks have been passed after completion of request.on making a phone call last week they said my application will be reviewed by middle of January month.I am waiting for last 5 months still no outcome


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Not seeing much movement for the August applicants
> 
> Completing 5 months from visa application and 3 months since submission of additional documents
> 
> ...


same thing for me. don't know what's going on.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Let's hope we hear something soon - wait is getting really difficult now


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Just got the grant this morning!
Thank you all! 
Couldn't have done it without you guys!

See my signature for my timeline.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

zector said:


> Just got the grant this morning!
> Thank you all!
> Couldn't have done it without you guys!
> 
> See my signature for my timeline.


Congratulations. So 815 form guys have same or similar wait times like all other CO contacts.


----------



## Gandhi (Jan 10, 2016)

Friends,

I received my 190 PR for South Australia recently and I am planning to move sometime in Feb or early March 2016.

If there are any other folks here looking forward to move at same time please PM me or post a reply.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi guys,
I just want to confirm for Visa 190 applicants, validation for IED can be done in any place in Australia even though it is not the State that sponsored the applicant right?

I have read this before, but I am unable to find the post.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

zector said:


> Hi guys,
> I just want to confirm for Visa 190 applicants, validation for IED can be done in any place in Australia even though it is not the State that sponsored the applicant right?
> 
> I have read this before, but I am unable to find the post.


Someone told me that your first landing should be in the state that sponsored you.

Also any time you go out of Australia (in first 2 years) your first landing should be in the state that sponsored you.

Better to check with the seniors though.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Someone told me that your first landing should be in the state that sponsored you.
> 
> Also any time you go out of Australia (in first 2 years) your first landing should be in the state that sponsored you.
> 
> Better to check with the seniors though.


Not Required, First Landing can be anywhere in OZ Land and not necessarily to the sponsored state.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

zector said:


> Hi guys,
> I just want to confirm for Visa 190 applicants, validation for IED can be done in any place in Australia even though it is not the State that sponsored the applicant right?
> 
> I have read this before, but I am unable to find the post.


Not Required, First Landing can be anywhere in OZ Land and not necessarily to the sponsored state.


----------



## Nyk (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Friends

I have applied EOI for SS NSW with 60 points.

Code 261313

How much probability to get an invitation?

Applied on 12/01/2016.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi All!
I am pleased to announce that I received my 190 Visa (NSW) yesterday.
I had applied on 12 Aug with 65 points. My visa office was GSM Adelaide. 
Good luck to you All.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Congrats Hassanaftab :lalala:

What's your initial entry date ?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Jeetan

Please advice 

Third CO requested for further employment evidences.

These evidences are:-

Tax returns and payslips for all employers for last 8 years

I can arrange the payslips for last 10 years but in the beggining my salary scale was low and it was less than the threshold limit. So I did not file Income Tax Return for that period. Can I explain this to the CO.

Thanks


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Got grant letter today..

Best of luck to everyone waiting ..


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Hi All!
> I am pleased to announce that I received my 190 Visa (NSW) yesterday.
> I had applied on 12 Aug with 65 points. My visa office was GSM Adelaide.
> Good luck to you All.


Hey Hassan.. Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

scindia said:


> Got grant letter today..
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting ..


That's really great news. All the best for your next steps m8

if I am not wrong today I heard 5-6 grants including 190


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Regarding Tax Documents* kindly provide whatever you have AND for the remainder of the years where you did NOT file IT return provide a declaration stating the reason for not filing Tax returns.


There isn't any reason for concern here. This isn't a biggie, you should be good.




bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Jeetan
> 
> Please advice
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Jeetan
> 
> Please advice
> 
> ...


Are you claiming points for work experience?

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> Congrats Hassanaftab :lalala:
> 
> What's your initial entry date ?


24 July.
Yours?


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

scindia said:


> Got grant letter today..
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting ..


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

hassanaftab90 said:


> 24 July.
> Yours?


Possibly end of this month lane:


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Forum members,

I filed 190 visa approval to NSW on 18-Dec-2015 and got invite on 12-Jan-2016. I am half way through filling the application and have the following doubts. Can someone brief me on the below please.

1. I have already completed my medicals and emedicals account says report is submitted by DIBP. Does this mean i need not submit it again?
2. I am seeing members submitting form 80 and form 1221. What are these for and where do i get these?
3. I have my PCC documents ready with me already. Where do i upload these?

Thanks
Subha


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Your third CO requested for employment evidences  then what documents were asked by first and second CO 


bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Jeetan
> 
> Please advice
> 
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello subha,
Find my comments in blue.

Best of luck.


Subha87 said:


> Hi Forum members,
> 
> I filed 190 visa approval to NSW on 18-Dec-2015 and got invite on 12-Jan-2016. I am half way through filling the application and have the following doubts. Can someone brief me on the below please.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNGUYSYD (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello ,

I have applied on Aug 27th and got the grant on 8th Jan 2016 (190 visa). I am planning to move Sydney during end of Feb. Any one else planning to relocate during feb last week or March 1st week from Bangalore?


----------



## cheemz (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I have heard a lot about this forum so registered myself to get in touch for useful information regarding my case. 

Have submitted my EOI on Oct 28, 2015 since then I have been waiting for the invitation, any idea that how long do I need to wait. 

My details:

ACS Cleared: Sep 2015
EOI Submitted: Oct 2015
EOI Points (189) : 60
EOI Points (190) : 60 + 5
IELTS: L:9.0 | R:7.0 | W:7.5 | S:8.5 || Overall:8.0
ANZSCO Code: 261111


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello all...I have applied on 22nd sept ...and since the date of case officer allocation i.e. 7th nov the status is "assessment in progress".
Called them several times and also sent an email to follow up ..bt no response...Not sure what to do now as are seeing people applied later are receiving their grants...
Any suggestions why there is a delay.

Thanks


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

2nd co contact for form 47A . Basically form for dependent 

Anyone aware of wait time post submission of such a form


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Hello all...I have applied on 22nd sept ...and since the date of case officer allocation i.e. 7th nov the status is "assessment in progress".
> Called them several times and also sent an email to follow up ..bt no response...Not sure what to do now as are seeing people applied later are receiving their grants...
> Any suggestions why there is a delay.
> 
> Thanks


nothing can be said for above situations as I am also waiting for grant and I have applied in August. Delay could be due to many reasons like external check etc.
just chill n hope for the best.

please hit the the thanks button if u like my reply


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Applying for 190 visa for NSW State waiting for further process :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

What time approx (IST) are the grants sent out? Is it usually early morning (3-4am) or can be later in the day as well, 10-11am?

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## shah.ocean (Mar 15, 2013)

I also want to know this! I presume its int he morning but still if someone can let us know more


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi I applied for 190 visa on may , I haven't got my visa yet . my co asked for document and I submitted it on August. I contacted them many time. last week I got a mail from my co that some external checks are pending. my hospital enquiry already finished and he asked for the document. does anyone know what does they mean by the external checks. please help


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> hi I applied for 190 visa on may , I haven't got my visa yet . my co asked for document and I submitted it on August. I contacted them many time. last week I got a mail from my co that some external checks are pending. my hospital enquiry already finished and he asked for the document. does anyone know what does they mean by the external checks. please help


Many people from May are waiting.

External checks are performed by security agencies and may last for 6+ months. 

The fact that you have been asked a fresh medicals is a positive one - as some got grant relatively quickly after new medicals were uploaded. 

Good luck


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi I applied for 190 visa on may , I haven't got my visa yet . my co asked for document and I submitted it on August. I contacted them many time. last week I got a mail from my co that some external checks are pending. my hospital enquiry already finished and he asked for the document. does anyone know what does they mean by the external checks. please help


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hai anjsmart, Do you know what included in external checks other than employment enquiry?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> hai anjsmart, Do you know what included in external checks other than employment enquiry?


External checks have nothing to do with employment as far as i understood by reading forums.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

andreyx108b., security agencies checks for what??????I hope it is not a normal one. he didn't asked for second medical.as I am a nurse they enquired in hospital that means employment enquiry


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> andreyx108b., security agencies checks for what??????I hope it is not a normal one. he didn't asked for second medical.as I am a nurse they enquired in hospital that means employment enquiry


External checks are conducted by security agencies, i guess they verify your background history. 

However, i am just repeating what other forum members have posted here before - try to search the forum to get a better idea.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

then? what does the external checks included?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> hai anjsmart, Do you know what included in external checks other than employment enquiry?


Hi Shamisohan,

Not sure exactly what they do but it could be related to education and employment verification. Once one of my friend met one person in his university who came there to verify edcation certificate for one country visa He advised that he is working in such agency.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

thanks, do you know why they sent file for external checks? anything negative?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> thanks, do you know why they sent file for external checks? anything negative?


no no it's not like that i guess this is standard procedure for all cases but in some case they get respobse fast n other cases it can take time. depend upon university and companies. like in my case I think response from my graduation university should be very slow as it's government university not private.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> no no it's not like that i guess this is standard procedure for all cases but in some case they get respobse fast n other cases it can take time. depend upon university and companies. like in my case I think response from my graduation university should be very slow as it's government university not private.


According to the forum external checks are not carried out in each and every applicant. Those who are subject to it - wait longer.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> According to the forum external checks are not carried out in each and every applicant. Those who are subject to it - wait longer.


I don't think so this is the case. n if this is true, can u clarify what is the criteria. In my opinion they pick candidates randomly


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> I don't think so this is the case. n if this is true, can u clarify what is the criteria. In my opinion they pick candidates randomly


 I think this information is available on the forum, what you need to do is to search, if you are interested. All of the answers are readily available. 

Here us the google link to start with: https://www.google.de/search?q=asio...j0j9&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8&hl=en-GB 

I know people on some forums who waited for over 24 months, due to external checks. Especially, from Pakistan in the past.

No one knows what are the criteria, thanks god.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> I don't think so this is the case. n if this is true, can u clarify what is the criteria. In my opinion they pick candidates randomly


Cant be random. There has to be something in the application that triggers the alarm for them, so they sit on it for quite a while and carry out external checks.

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Cant be random. There has to be something in the application that triggers the alarm for them, so they sit on it for quite a while and carry out external checks. Sent from my Moto X Play


Numerous topics about "the reason" all over internet, special spreadsheets, theories etc... Eventually everyone conclude its random. 

I don't know why and when, but i know its small minority of applicants who are sent for Ex. Checks. 

I also know many wait loooooooong.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

What kind of enquiry they did ?? Also u received the invitation in how much time? ?? shall be very thankful to u..


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Another question ..does verification of dependant details (no points claimed) can also cause some delay?


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi gskumar

My timeline is also same as yours....have you received your grant?

Pls advise

Thanks


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Its 90th day today since visa submission date and I was expecting a GRANT, but instead ... just what I feared! 

I've been asked for USA and FBI clearance although I've never visited USA. All the companies that I have worked for as based in USA and I worked remotely. 

What should I do now? Has anyone been in a similar situation, what did you do?

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Its 90th day today since visa submission date and I was expecting a GRANT, but instead ... just what I feared! I've been asked for USA and FBI clearance although I've never visited USA. All the companies that I have worked for as based in USA and I worked remotely. What should I do now? Has anyone been in a similar situation, what did you do? PLEASE HELP!


Explain this to the CO. 

Question is why didnt you explain it initially by putting "working remotely from India"after each such employment episode.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Well friends, i'm flying to Adelaide this Saturday via Emirates with Dubai stop-over..

Really excited for this long journey


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> Well friends, i'm flying to Adelaide this Saturday via Emirates with Dubai stop-over..
> 
> Really excited for this long journey


Great Man...all the best.......see you soon on the other side..........


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi guys,

It's almost six months I applied my visa but still instead of getting grant I am getting generic reply from immigration. I don't when I'll get grant?. I don't know what to do.


----------



## yogeshwar sharma (Feb 2, 2016)

TNGUYSYD said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have applied on Aug 27th and got the grant on 8th Jan 2016 (190 visa). I am planning to move Sydney during end of Feb. Any one else planning to relocate during feb last week or March 1st week from Bangalore?


hi frd

I filled EOI (263111 190 55+5) for NSW in 19 aug'15.

do u have any idea...how much more time will take NSW to provide 5 points or granting for EOI.


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Jeeten & andrexy
I have received a call from Australian Embassy at New Delhi....they asked details about my job profile ,designation nd bt roles and resp at workplace....n at the end the lady mentioned that she will share that with the CO...any idea about the timeframe after this verification...and is it usual to receive such verification calls..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Hi Jeeten & andrexy I have received a call from Australian Embassy at New Delhi....they asked details about my job profile ,designation nd bt roles and resp at workplace....n at the end the lady mentioned that she will share that with the CO...any idea about the timeframe after this verification...and is it usual to receive such verification calls..


Yep. Usual.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Quite a few people have received such verification calls. Nothing unusual about it.

No time-frame can be provided as its very subjective and depends on case to case basis.






godsglory said:


> Hi Jeeten & andrexy
> I have received a call from Australian Embassy at New Delhi....they asked details about my job profile ,designation nd bt roles and resp at workplace....n at the end the lady mentioned that she will share that with the CO...any idea about the timeframe after this verification...and is it usual to receive such verification calls..


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

Could u plzz share what questions did she ask from you??


Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer posts in following link for details on verification and questions asked in past.


*189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*




nabhaite said:


> Could u plzz share what questions did she ask from you??
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply...the questions were around the job resp as I had shared those on my compAny's letter head...also my doj,salary package etc ....


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone received NSW or VIC nomination with 55 + 5 points for 2613** occupation recently?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Things seem too slow 
Complete 6 months since visa application and still waiting .

Are there still a lot of August applicants waiting for their grants 

My timelines 
Visa applied - 17th August 
1st Co contact - 2nd October 
Document submitted - 14th oct 
2nd Co contact - 18 Jan for form 47a
Document submitted - 19th Jan 

Can't imagine waiting for another 10 to 12 weeks to hear from the CO


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm feeling very annoyed as well. 

We applied and submitted all the documents supposed to be needed on 23 Nov.

On 10 Dec, CO asked for a form to show my friend's current address as he is posted in another country for work at the moment, and the CO also asked to submit PTE result through PTE website. So we did on the same day.

Since then, it's totally quiet. It's almost 3 months and we still don't know when we can get the grant. Previously we both studied in Australia. I got my grant very quickly. I have no idea why this one takes such a long time.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sennara said:


> I'm feeling very annoyed as well.
> 
> We applied and submitted all the documents supposed to be needed on 23 Nov.
> 
> ...


Really confused with your signature and the issue presented here..
Your signature says ''you got the visa by March 2014'' :confused2:


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

The process seems to have gone really slow...not sure whats happenning....almost 5 mnths cmpleted since the lodge and more than 3 mnths after CO was assigned.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

godsglory said:


> The process seems to have gone really slow...not sure whats happenning....almost 5 mnths cmpleted since the lodge and more than 3 mnths after CO was assigned.


Guys keep your hopes . They seem to be clearing pending cases prior to December. We should all be hearing back from them at the earliest 

I have been waiting for 6 months - applied on 17th August


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

I am also waiting. I have applied on 14 aug. Co contacted at 28 sep and after that dead silence&#55357;&#56849;. Im just wondering should I applied for another visa as I got invitation for 189 as well.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi I lodge my 190 visa last May. I didn't get my visa and my pcc is expiring on march 13.do I need to take another pcc and sent to my CO? or wait for any reply from CO?


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

how many months it will take to complete external checks?Is it a negative information that my case went for external checks?


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> hi I lodge my 190 visa last May. I didn't get my visa and my pcc is expiring on march 13.do I need to take another pcc and sent to my CO? or wait for any reply from CO?




What reason they are giving not to grant visa yet. In ny case they are giving generic reply.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mates 
I have also applied for Subclass 190 visa on 14 Aug 2015. CO asked for docs 3 times. Last time CO contacted me on 14 Jan 2016 and requested for Further ITax returns and payslips.I provided all requested docs on 8 Feb 2016.

Thereafter I phoned GSM Adeleide they said documents have been received by them and they will come back to me if they need more docs and I will hear soon from them.

But till today nothing is happen.I dont know how they process the lapplication.it is very slow precesss.it is more than 6 months I m very disappointed now and losing hope

Please advise
Thanks


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

anjsmart, last mail came from CO was on 15 jan, in that co mention that my documents sent for external checks, there after nothing. I am not sure about the external checks. my PCC is going to finish on march 13. do I need to take another PCC before expiry or I need to wait for his reply?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> anjsmart, last mail came from CO was on 15 jan, in that co mention that my documents sent for external checks, there after nothing. I am not sure about the external checks. my PCC is going to finish on march 13. do I need to take another PCC before expiry or I need to wait for his reply?


If you want a decent ied then get your pcc done and upload it proactively 

My pcc had expired while in process. Just got another one done and uploaded


----------



## AKJain (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi,

I need your help with some information, for 190, do we have to link the PTE-A results, the state selected is NSW.

Thank You,
Abhishek


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AKJain said:


> Hi, I need your help with some information, for 190, do we have to link the PTE-A results, the state selected is NSW. Thank You, Abhishek


Just send it to DIBP.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Guys I have got grant on 19th Feb 2016. Planning to fly to Melbourne on 31st Mar 2016.

Please see the signature for more details*


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Just want to thank many expat members who have helped me throughout the process.

mithu93ku
KeeDa
Jeeten#80
Dolly
TheExpatriate
mehul.dalki
Jullz
espresso
sk2014
Ursan
sivakumar s s
kaju
kasi.maddula
indergreat
rajrajinin
Huss81
kalukuri
VRS


and others
*


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Shamisoman,

Did they especially specify that your case has been to external checks or it was generic reply - 


"The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required"


If this is case, then this is very generic reply and you really don't know what's going on.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi any grants to August applications.DIBP processing is very slow getting tired with long waiting


----------



## mollerex (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi, I wanted to apply for sub class visa 190 but i'm having a problem,, my 4 years college degree is only credited as an associate degree,, so i wonder is there anything i can do to solve this problem?
please help


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

no grant. still waiting. tired with chasing up.
can anyone suggest if there is anyway I can withdraw and get the refund back and apply to 189?

Is there any limitation that you cant apply 189 if your first application is in pending more than 6 months?

Im worried and tesned?. What if they cease the position.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> no grant. still waiting. tired with chasing up.
> can anyone suggest if there is anyway I can withdraw and get the refund back and apply to 189?
> 
> Is there any limitation that you cant apply 189 if your first application is in pending more than 6 months?
> ...


I too am tired of the wait - not sure why things are getting so delayed 

Anjsmart matter of time we will get our grants . My delay seems like some administrative miss from the CO

Hope things close for us asap - I feel this process has just not been fair for us . There is no logic on why some people get their visas in few months and others wait


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All

Allah has rewarded Me, Souse and my Kid on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received *GRANT MAIL* today at 2:58 a.m. IST.

I lodged at 23rd September 2015, all 3 CO's contacted and no employer verification happened. I have claimed 70 points including my spouse (5 points).
Jobcode: 223311
IED: 22-01-2017

Thank you all once again for helping me.

_Canchi_


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Allah has rewarded Me, Souse and my Kid on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received *GRANT MAIL* today at 2:58 a.m. IST.
> 
> ...


Congrats - feels nice to see grants on pending cases 

Hope we all get ours quickly as well 

All the best


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> I too am tired of the wait - not sure why things are getting so delayed
> 
> Anjsmart matter of time we will get our grants . My delay seems like some administrative miss from the CO
> 
> Hope things close for us asap - I feel this process has just not been fair for us . There is no logic on why some people get their visas in few months and others wait


I totally agree with u...Its my 132nd day today post lodgement of visa application...and 95th day post CO contact....its tiring to wait....no verification held till now of any sort....no mail/reply from any CO......the toughest exam of my life till date....sometimes i doubt my decision of lodging application.....where is the outcome of my result....

Sometimes I feel is Almighty partial with some guys and forgotten to shower blessings on my case....


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

harryb729 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > I too am tired of the wait - not sure why things are getting so delayed
> ...


There is always light at the end of the tunnel. I am confident that light will shine on us soon . Our cases are genuine so the outcome will always be good


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

anjsmart said:


> Hi Shamisoman,
> 
> Did they especially specify that your case has been to external checks or it was generic reply -
> 
> ...


Dear Anjsmart,
The matter you have mentioned above is send by DIBP ?
Please clarify this ?


----------



## Simonstix (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Arlmz,

may I ask you how many points did you have? I am also a RN, I have 60 points with SS , submit my EOI on 28 Jan 2016!


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Dear Anjsmart,
> The matter you have mentioned above is send by DIBP ?
> Please clarify this ?


yes. they always this generic email when you followup with them


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> I too am tired of the wait - not sure why things are getting so delayed
> 
> Anjsmart matter of time we will get our grants . My delay seems like some administrative miss from the CO
> 
> Hope things close for us asap - I feel this process has just not been fair for us . There is no logic on why some people get their visas in few months and others wait


Hi Greg,

What do u mean by administrative miss? did they mention anything?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > I too am tired of the wait - not sure why things are getting so delayed
> ...


My review date was not updated by the case officer . So the review date has already passed and hence no one has looked into it


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

hie...have u got ur Australian registration as well...and u applied for which state...can you please share your time line. .I am also a registered nurse .


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hope all pending August cases get their grants next week. Seems like June and July are all closed now 

The wait has been very difficult 

Very rare cases reach the 200 days mark - I have no clue on why some of us are part of this exception list 

Fingers crossed for next week


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Hope all pending August cases get their grants next week. Seems like June and July are all closed now The wait has been very difficult Very rare cases reach the 200 days mark - I have no clue on why some of us are part of this exception list Fingers crossed for next week


No no  june and may many people are pending.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Guys I have a question. Should I be worried that NSW has approved people who applied after me and I still haven't heard anything from them? It's been just a week yet. But some people have got their application approved in less than a week.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope all pending August cases get their grants next week. Seems like June and July are all closed now The wait has been very difficult Very rare cases reach the 200 days mark - I have no clue on why some of us are part of this exception list Fingers crossed for next week
> ...


Feel for the guys - I am assuming the only reason for a delay should be some external security checks 

In my case they just tell me it is all fine and in queue . This time they told me that the review date was missed out and hence no one looked into your application

Fingers crossed andrey - bp is shooting up by the day


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

still waiting. They asked for Education docs in Dec and no news since then. 

Trying to keep my mind off it as I have done everything from my side. Enjoying the things here that I may miss one day. Hopefully, it turns up in the mail as a pleasant surprise.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

nope in my case it's more than 200 days n still no grant. I don't think it's bcoz of external checks. it looks they just forget our case since first case officer moved to another case.

not sure when they will look into that. can anybody suggest should i apply for 189 now or just wait n watch?


----------



## Raghunan (Mar 3, 2014)

*Complex Query regarding 457 Dependant*

Hi Guys,

We are in a complex situation and need some advice/guidance.

We are in Melbourne and are on 457 Sponsored VISA. My wife is primary applicant and I am dependent on her. As 457 Dependent has unlimited work rights, I am being employed by one of the company. Both our employers were not willing to sponsor for PR, so we decided to go by our selves and filed 189 successfully(got the Bridging VISA A).

But as my wife is pregnant medicals were deferred. We need to wait for my wife now to deliver baby and to proceed further for the next steps. We were thinking to avail pregnancy benefits here in Melbourne.

Now, my wife's Employer wants us to travel back to India due to project specific reasons. So I am thinking to drop her in India and come back to Australia to continue my job.

Here are my queries:

1. Do I need to fill separate Forms for each of these?(Form 1022)
a) Change in Circumstances to inform about pregnancy
b) Change in Circumstances to tell that my wife is in India but I am back again
c) Change in Circumstance to include new born baby(after birth)

We will be on 457 Visa until we travel to India. Once we reach India, our 457 will be deactivated. Hence Bridging VISA A(or bridging visa B if I apply) will kick in.

2. Husband's work rights during Bridging VISA.
a) Any idea, when does 457 ceases. Immediately after landing in India? and when Bridging VISA gets activated?
b) Can I come back to Australia by applying Bridging VISA B? If yes, when can I apply. Before or after traveling back to India?
c) Can I legally continue to work on Bridging VISA once back in Australia?


----------



## babla15 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have been waiting for more than 7 months after 190 visa application, but there is no case officers or communication from anyone. Is anybody facing the similar issue.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

babla15 said:


> I have been waiting for more than 7 months after 190 visa application, but there is no case officers or communication from anyone. Is anybody facing the similar issue.


Wow. That's a long wait. Have you been allocated a case officer?


----------



## jayaanthjv (Oct 23, 2015)

babla15 said:


> I have been waiting for more than 7 months after 190 visa application, but there is no case officers or communication from anyone. Is anybody facing the similar issue.


Hi, I am also in same boat, I applied on 27/08/2105, CO conatcted me on 13/10/2015, but since then dead silence, They are as slow as snail, only thing in our hand is to wait patiently, and hope to see grant email soon.


----------



## babla15 (Oct 1, 2015)

No case officer allocated so far


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

babla15 said:


> No case officer allocated so far


How's it even possible? Have you applied through agent? Maybe your agent hasn't told you yet.


----------



## babla15 (Oct 1, 2015)

But there are rare cases like this. I called up DIBP several times, each time they say that my application is under routine checks and i need to be patient. I missed so many opportunities till now.


----------



## jayaanthjv (Oct 23, 2015)

babla15 said:


> No case officer allocated so far


You can call them and ask about whether the application has been allocated to CO? contact no- +61731367000


----------



## babla15 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have applied myself.


----------



## babla15 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes, i called the same numbers, they say that case officers team is having routine checks on my application, that's all, each time same thing.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,

Anyone get CO contact or visa gran from GSM Brisbane?


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi, i have been waiting since last may. they sent for some external checks. I am sure what to do? anybody got the reply from co that file sent for international checks. anybody has any clear idea about the external check


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi anjsmart , really sorry for my delay reply. when I got the last mail from CO(I think my CO changed, I got mail from another person) he mention that my file sent for international checks. I don't know he meant about national security checks or not


----------



## babla15 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi shamisoman,

When did you get mail from CO that file has been sent for international checks, i mean after how many months after applying, for me i have applied for SA in Aug 2015, and so far there is no CO mail. What is your immi account status now? For me it shows that this application has been received by the dept and will be assessed.


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

My application was submitted on 09 Oct 15. They asked me for a copy of Graduation Docs in Dec 15 which I submitted. 

I just called up GSM Brisbane. They said my case was last looked at by the case officer 12 days back and it was still pending verification. No more details were provided and they said they weren't able to provide timelines. Application status is 'Assessment in progress'.

To those waiting, I don't think there is much we can do at this stage.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi babla15,
the last mail came from co was on mar 31, in which they mention about the internal checks. i applied for visa on May 2015. and my immi status shows application received. did you ring DIBP. I think I called them around 10 times. on November when I called them , don't call again until last Feb. I got email from CO before that.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey I got one information last day from my friend that, they are not giving visa now due to the election there.is it true.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> hi babla15,
> the last mail came from co was on mar 31, in which they mention about the internal checks. i applied for visa on May 2015. and my immi status shows application received. did you ring DIBP. I think I called them around 10 times. on November when I called them , don't call again until last Feb. I got email from CO before that.


You communicating directly with CO? or GSM email. My case stuck up with emp. verification and I am september applicant.


----------



## babla15 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi shamisoman, 

Thanks for the information. I called DIBP nearly 25 times and one time they asked me the reason for calling so many times. I had two opportunities which I missed due to them. About election, I am not aware of it, but I believe it is over in Feb. I am really worried whether it would go for years without any reason. Did the CO mention any of his contact details in the mail ? If so then try to contact him directly.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

babla15 said:


> Hi shamisoman, Thanks for the information. I called DIBP nearly 25 times and one time they asked me the reason for calling so many times. I had two opportunities which I missed due to them. About election, I am not aware of it, but I believe it is over in Feb. I am really worried whether it would go for years without any reason. Did the CO mention any of his contact details in the mail ? If so then try to contact him directly.


 don't you respect people who work in DIBP? I understand someone may call once! I am sure cases are delayed because of such actions - COs have no time to work, instead they are on the phone non-stop.

I know many guys who wait from May - they called maybe once...


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

babla15 said:


> Hi shamisoman,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I called DIBP nearly 25 times and one time they asked me the reason for calling so many times. I had two opportunities which I missed due to them. About election, I am not aware of it, but I believe it is over in Feb. I am really worried whether it would go for years without any reason. Did the CO mention any of his contact details in the mail ? If so then try to contact him directly.


I think you should just wait. CO's are working on all files and its just the matter of time, on which day the grant is coming. Please wait patiently and have some faith in them.


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi babla,
once I emailed to my first co's mail address and he responded by saying that don't ever email to his personal email address. So there after I mailed only to gsm mail address. do you know about the internal checks?


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

Please anybody knows about the internal checks. what does it include?


----------



## babla15 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi shamisoman,

Even I do not know about the internal checks.

What's your number, I can call you.


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dear Friends...

With the Grace of THE GREAT ALMIGHTY...I received the GOLDEN MAIL...TODAY MORNING...SORRY TO UPDATE LATELY...

May God bless all awaiting cases...My Special thanks to all friends, motivators, guiders for helping me cross this journey..


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

babla',
I got the required information about internal and external check. just google it you can find the answer


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

*got grant*

Finally after so longgg wait I got my grant today.

My Timelines

got nsw visa 190 visa nomination in May 2015
skill select invitation in junr 2015
applied in august 12 aug 15
co asked for more info at 28 sep 15
supply all asked doc by 14 oct 25
dead silence, call them many times no information
got grant 5may 16

all the best who r waiting. will come soon


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Finally after so longgg wait I got my grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any August applicant still pending 

I am one for sure - applied on 17th August


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

Hai Greg1946,
I didnt get my visa. I applied on May 7.still waiting


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

anjsmart,
finally you won, hearty congrats.


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> Finally after so longgg wait I got my grant today.
> 
> My Timelines
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> Hai Greg1946,
> I didnt get my visa. I applied on May 7.still waiting


Any reason for the delay


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

greg 1946,
CO told my file sent for internal and external checks.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> greg 1946,
> CO told my file sent for internal and external checks.


Ok let's hope for the best - the wait is becoming extremely painful


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Ok let's hope for the best - the wait is becoming extremely painful


thanks guys. just keep following. you will get soon.


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey guys, I finally got an email while I was on vacation with the Visa Grant after 8 months of waiting. :dance:

I still don't know the reason it took so long. No job verification was done to the best of my knowledge(didn't claim points for work-ex).

Hope those who are waiting get yours soon. See you down under lane:


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

sferns said:


> Hey guys, I finally got an email while I was on vacation with the Visa Grant after 8 months of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Enjoy the moment. And pray for us all who are waiting since 2015.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

sferns said:


> Hey guys, I finally got an email while I was on vacation with the Visa Grant after 8 months of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best 

I have been waiting as well since August . Hope it closes at the earliest for all of us waiting for so long


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Congratulations and all the best
> 
> I have been waiting as well since August . Hope it closes at the earliest for all of us waiting for so long


Since it has been so long, I suggest following up on email with them asking for the cause of the delay. That's what I did 20 days back. Not sure if it helped but worth a try.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

sferns said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations and all the best
> ...


Mate I have had connects with the CO. The last one was in March with a nj request. 
Sent them an email however no reply. I believe they don't reply as my correspondence contact is my agent

Hoping things close in July .


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hai,
I applied for 190 visa on may 7th 2015. now I got a job offer from another state ,they are ready to sponsor me. will you please suggest what I can do in this situation?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

shamisoman said:


> hai,
> I applied for 190 visa on may 7th 2015. now I got a job offer from another state ,they are ready to sponsor me. will you please suggest what I can do in this situation?


You applied on 7th May 2015 - did you get the PR?

Ready to sponsor you? didn't get it clearly, if you have a PR nobody will sponsor you - you just need to accept the offer, let your sponsored state know that you are moving to another state by providing all evidences that you have tried to secure a job here but was not able to do so.

Please be more clear on the ask!


----------



## sharif444 (May 17, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Mate I have had connects with the CO. The last one was in March with a nj request.
> Sent them an email however no reply. I believe they don't reply as my correspondence contact is my agent
> 
> Hoping things close in July .


hi greg, why they send Natural justice letter , any reason? can you PM me.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

hi everyone, has anyone paid vac2 via postbill pay?. i have recently paid the payment via postbill, however still the payment is not visible in manage payment section of my immiaccount. would anyone please let me know what steps we need to take after paying the amount?
regards


----------



## Vags (Jul 1, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> 60 points.


Hi Sir,

I have completed my Skills assessment and PTE and have 75 points. I have positive skills assessment in Call or Contact center Manager with 8.8 years successfully grated by Vetassess. I have to go for 190 sub class and considering to apply for NSW as this job doesn't appear in SOL. What is my next step? 

Apply for EOI and wait for invite and once I get a invite apply for VISA?

Or is there a additional step I am missing? Like is applying for NSW state nomination mandatory? I am thinking that is part of my EOI as I will be selecting NSW in my EOI itself and thinking NSW GOVT will call invite me to apply. Is my understanding right? Or I will have apply for this separately while I am waiting for invite through EOI.

What is the difference between EOI and State nomination invite?

Please help.

Regards,
Vagesh K


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vags said:


> Hi Sir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eoi - expression of interest, against your EOI you can get an invite via sc189 or sc190 which is state sponsored.

Your first step would be to create an EOI and select NSW as a state you are interested in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal (Jun 30, 2016)

199 days hopefully will get the grant soon


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

*Fingers Crossed*

Hi mates,

I had an a physical contact for employment verification on the 6th of last month. Does this mean that they are done with all other external and internal checks. Anybody has any idea how long again it will take them to come out with a decision :fingerscrossed:

Timeline:

Eng Aust: 30 May, 2014
Second IELTS: 30 May. 2015 (L8.5, R6.5, W6.0, S6.5) Overall 7.0
Sponsorship Application SA: 06 July, 2015
Sponsored: 21 Aug, 2015
Visa 190 Application: 28 Aug, 2015 (Points 55+5)
Added our newborn baby to the application: 14 Sep, 2015
CO Allocated: 14 Oct, 2015 (Request PC and MCC)
CO Contact: Employment Evidence 01 Dec, 2015
Long Wait
Physical Verification: 06 June, 2016


----------



## Viveknagpal (Jun 30, 2016)

214 days since visa lodged 17 Dec 2015. Loosing hope. Don't know what to do? Can anyone suggest.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Viveknagpal said:


> 214 days since visa lodged 17 Dec 2015. Loosing hope. Don't know what to do? Can anyone suggest.


when was the last CO contact?


----------



## Viveknagpal (Jun 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> > 214 days since visa lodged 17 Dec 2015. Loosing hope. Don't know what to do? Can anyone suggest.
> ...


13th Jan 2016 asked for form 80 and children birth certificates with name.
Submitted same on 16th Jan 2016, since then " assessment in progress "


----------



## Illuminati1986 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi i have applied under same occupation code as you. 
Is it possible to speak to you.


----------



## Viveknagpal (Jun 30, 2016)

Illuminati1986 said:


> Hi i have applied under same occupation code as you.
> Is it possible to speak to you.


Hi Is this message for me?


----------



## Luckyshetty (Aug 3, 2016)

What is the maximum time will they take to finalize visa 190 NSW ? I had applied on September 8 the 2015 , almost 11 months completed,,,


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

i applied for 190 visa on may 2014. on june 30 ,2015 my 2nd co asked for medical and form 80 . i submitted it on 12 july. can you please tell me how many more weeks i need to wait. please give a reply. thank you


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

HI 

I have submitted EOI for VIC ss in AUg under 262111 as database administrator, i am having 55+5 (age 25,edu 10,PTE-A 10,SS 5,EXP 10)

What are the chances of getting the Invite


Regards
Manish


----------



## DammyK (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi,

I am an ACT resident (currently on 309) and lodged 190 on 23 Nov 2016 with 65 points. CO was assigned on 15 Dec 2016. since then there is no news. Has any one lodged his visa around the same time? Kindly share your current status....

Regards


----------

